#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-14
<tpjmiami> just wondering if aveilleux or anyone can help
<zkriesse> tpjmiami: ASK AWAY!
 * zkriesse wonders if people think that I don't count
<tpjmiami> external mic wont' work
<tpjmiami> new ubuntu user
<tpjmiami> not recognised in sound pref or vol control
<aveilleux> zkreisse, you're not a perso
<aveilleux> perosn
<aveilleux> see, I can't even spell it right, you're such a not-person
<tpjmiami> zkreisse is a bot?
<aveilleux> No no, hehe
 * zkriesse is a bot
<tpjmiami> heh
<tpjmiami> anyway, still w/o a working mic
<zkriesse> Mic. A device used by the human race to record random sound waves interpreted as speech
<zkriesse> MIC!
<acerimmer> !mic
<ubot2> Factoid 'mic' not found
<zkriesse> buzzard: A bird which scavenges for food usually found on dead animals
<collinp> !microphone
<ubot2> Factoid 'microphone' not found
<collinp> *sigh*
<collinp> !audio
<ubot2> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zkriesse> collinp: PING!
<collinp> Uh, pong?
<zkriesse> collinp: MEETING?!?!!
<collinp> tpjmiami: You can look at the links in that factoid, and if you still need help then feel free to come back.
<tpjmiami> am looking at the links now
<paultag> dude
<paultag> I just fell in love with a new band
<ekseniks> who?
<goodtime> 2nd time i froze up today
<paultag> ekseniks, Venetian Snares
<goodtime> ????
<ekseniks> do they sound like anyone else?
<paultag> ekseniks, nope, that's why I love them. They remixed the hell out of classical tracks
<paultag> ekseniks, let me find it on youtubes
<ekseniks> do you know apocalyptica?
<ekseniks> i recently found them
<ekseniks> its like 4 guys with cellos
<ekseniks> they started doing metalica remixes but they do other stuff now
<tpjmiami> ok, none of them worked
<buzzard> buzzard = bird of prey of the genus Buteo (in Europe); neat hawks; also vultures in the US
<zkriesse> paultag: sup pint o' beer
<tpjmiami> recorded test wav file, and no sound
<paultag> zkriesse, yo
<paultag> ekseniks, they are ill
<paultag> ekseniks, I can't find the track I love on yins tube
<ekseniks> whats the songs name?
<paultag> ekseniks, it's in like finish. Let me see if I can copy paste it
<ekseniks> lol ye i noticed the names are hard to pronounce
<tpjmiami> should i do this 14-step troubleshooting by typing this:
<tpjmiami> wget -O alsa-info.sh http://212.20.107.51/alsa-info.sh
<tpjmiami> as an fyi, this page suggests it can be an alsa config issue:
<tpjmiami> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381013&page=2
<paultag> ekseniks, Kétsarkú Mozgalom
<paultag> ekseniks, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNRHbUBPanc
<paultag> ekseniks, found it :)
<ekseniks> jamming it off listen.grooveshark.com
<paultag> word
<paultag> ekseniks, dude this track does not have two bars of the same beat. Amazing
<ekseniks> build up is epic!
<tpjmiami> any ideas guys?
<paultag> tpjmiami, still the same audio issue?
<ekseniks> it has like a drum and bass feel to a grungy/classical/psy its insane :D
<paultag> ekseniks, yeah man, I'm in love
<tpjmiami> yup
<tpjmiami> no external mic
<paultag> tpjmiami, let me meditate on it. Did you run windows before this?
<tpjmiami> sadly yes, vista on my acer aspire 5050
<paultag> tpjmiami, did it work under windows?
<tpjmiami> worked perfectly under vista
<paultag> tpjmiami, ok, so it's 100% a linux issue
<paultag> tpjmiami, let me meditate on it and think about it
<tpjmiami> both blocking of the speakers and mic input
<paultag> tpjmiami, aye
<paultag> tpjmiami, might be a sound card issue, /me thinks
<paultag> tpjmiami, what's the sound card?
<paultag> BRB
<tpjmiami> remind me what terminal command i should type to answer that
<ddecator> lspci
<paultag> /back
<paultag> heyya ddecator
<tpjmiami> how can i paste the output from that command?
<tpjmiami> or tell me what line i need for u
<paultag> tpjmiami, lspci | pastebinit
<ddecator> hey paultag, just getting on for a sec to leave a message for someone, figured i'd answer the question real quick :p
<paultag> heyya DarkwingDuck
<paultag> ddecator, :)
<paultag> erm, DarkwingDuck_ *
<tpjmiami> pastebin.com/yTT4seSY
<paultag> tpjmiami, just FYI -- ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<tpjmiami> ok
<paultag> tpjmiami, well this is good
<paultag> tpjmiami, there are lots of bug reports on it
<DarkwingDuck> Hey paultag
<paultag> brb
<tpjmiami> paultag: lots of pain on this, yes
<tpjmiami> paultag: any chance this could explain it?  mocha's feb 25th comment on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381013&page=2
<tpjmiami> paultag: will log off now, back here tomorrow night
<tpjmiami> appreciate any leads
<tpjmiami> thks and see u then
<paultag> damnit!
<paultag> I just got back
<paultag> Oh well. I need to hit the washroom anyway
<ekseniks> lol cheers dude
<smeag0l> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/J7qcXN5H would anybody please look at this pastebin there is a suspicious line at 70 and 71
<smeag0l> after running chkrootkit
<nUboon2Age> The following suspicious files and directories were found:  /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/.noinit /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/.path /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.3/.autoreg /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/.autoreg
<kdotj> away
<tenach> hello
 * fulldarkness is away: like mklove
<kermiac> anyone know of a good wiki page or tutorial on backing up evolution?
<kermiac> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Evolution is a bit lacking & I need to point someone in the right direction as I don't have time to walk them through the whole process atm
<kermiac> nvm - found something that should be enough. http://www.go-evolution.org/FAQ#How_can_I_completely_backup_evolution.3F
<zkriesse> hello Bryn
<Bryn> hi
<Bryn> does anyone know how to change the install path for software installed through the package manager? I'd like to have it on a different partition, so I can keep software / data separate to Ubuntu itself
<Bryn> I'm not very familiar with Ubuntu, I had it like that in Windows, all programs on a different partition, is it more acceptable to keep software in the same partition in Ubuntu?
<zkriesse> !installing software
<ubot2> zkriesse: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zkriesse> !software
<ubot2> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ekseniks> lol
<ekseniks> stop confusing the bot :D
<zkriesse> Bryn: ^^
<zkriesse> ekseniks: oh hush up
<Bryn> i'll give it a read thanks
<zkriesse> Bryn: :D
<kermiac> Bryn: most of the programs in Ubuntu are stored in "/"
<kermiac> Bryn: also see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DrivesAndPartitions for more info
<shahan> I am in wifi internet speed problem  on Lucid but working excellent in windows XP. it was good before one week.. and was giving me good service for a month(after the lucid released).
<kermiac> shahan: yes, I've heard about your issue - it seems very strange :(   Have you tried #ubuntu as a few of us have discussed your problem & unfortunately we still haven't came up with any solution yet. Personally, I've never heard of that kind of issue before
<kermiac> shahan: Can you remind me which wireless card you have again? I'll try to see if my google-fu is any better tonight
<shahan> kermiac: sure
<shahan> kermiac: from lsusb output "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp."
<shahan> kermiac: its Ralink
<shahan> kermiac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508301
<kermiac> shahan: can you please pastebin the output of "lsmod | grep -e rt2 -e rt3" (without the quotes)
<shahan> kermiac: http://pastebin.com/m67VQ6DD
<kermiac> shahan: hmm.. ok, what i was thinking of wont work :(    Still googling
<kermiac> shahan: you're pieroxy in that ubuntu thread, right?
<shahan> kermiac: no... I am not pieroxy
<shahan> kermiac: I hve got this post...
<kermiac> shahan: why did you link [22:48:59] <shahan> kermiac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508301
<kermiac> shahan: I thought that was your post
<kermiac> shahan: is this system freshly insalled from the 10.04 cd (i.e. after 10.04 was released) or has this machine been upgraded from a Lucid beta install?
<kermiac> shahan: also, have you tried using the livecd? does this problem exist when using the 10.04 livecd?
<shahan> kermiac: I have made a fresh install
<shahan> kermiac: not tested from the live CD
<shahan> kermiac: I am going to test it
<shahan> kermiac: another thing is , my Wifi doesnt detect automatically after fresh install.. I tried on several PC
<shahan> kermiac: here is how I connect my wifi http://pastebin.com/DGZ2Xw1j
<kermiac> shahan: have you filed a bugreport?
<kermiac> shahan: as a few of us have unsuccessfully tried to troubleshoot this issue with you & with you having to do http://pastebin.com/DGZ2Xw1j yo get your wifi recognised correctly, I would suggest that you file a bug report again the kernel. You can do that by running "ubuntu-bug linux" (without the quotes) from a terminal window
<kermiac> shahan: people who ....NOOOOO!!!! ping timeout
<kermiac> I'm off to bed. If shahan returns can someone please advise him/her to file a bug report again the kernel by running "ubuntu-bug linux" (without the quotes) from a terminal window
<Silver_Fox_> Okay
<kermiac> thanks Silver_Fox_ :)
<ekseniks> hey guys whats a nice IM client? for msn and gtalk mostly
<Silver_Fox_> Pidgin
<ekseniks> thanks
<Silver_Fox_> Pleasure
<shahna> kermiac: is there any possibility to have any hardware problem on my wifi modem which could make problem on ubuntu but works fine on windows?
<ekseniks> hey guys i tried to instal the qc-usb package using "sudo apt-get install qc-usb" but it says "Couldn't find package qc-usb"
<ekseniks> any ideas?
<geirha> aptitude search qc-usb
<ekseniks> how do i do that?
<geirha> Type it at the terminal. It'll list all packages that has qc-usb in their name
<ekseniks> ok thanks
<ekseniks> it lists qc-usb-source and qc-usb-utils but i'm sure i've installed both of them
<geirha> What does the letter in front say, p? i?
<ekseniks> i
<geirha> Yeah, that means they're installed.
<ekseniks> so how do i run it? how do i see my webcam
<geirha> No idea, never heard of it before. You can see what files it installed with: dpkg -L qc-usb-utils
<zkriesse> ekseniks: have you looked at "Cheese"
<ekseniks> or are those just the drivers and i need a program for an interface
<zkriesse> !Cheese
<ekseniks> zkriesse, i have not
<ubot2> Factoid 'Cheese' not found
<ekseniks> i'll google it :)
<zkriesse> ekseniks: look it up in the software center...it's a webcam program..worked for me in the past
<zkriesse> !webcam
<ubot2> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zkriesse> ekseniks: ^^
<ekseniks> thanks!
<ekseniks> nice bot is nice
<Tarashell> Does anyone know if the Wacom Bamboo Fun has drivers that will work with http://ubuntu-minimal-desktop.blogspot.com/ ?
<aveilleux> Hello hello what have we here
<aveilleux> Tarashell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom  Anything that works with the base Ubuntu install will work with UMD
<Tarashell> I see... Well... Maybe...
<Tarashell> Honestly at this point everything just looks like the code you used to get when you viewed the source of a geocities page >.o
<Tarashell> I'm sure I'll figure it out eventually.
<sabqat9> can i ask an un-ubuntu related question to tech people out there?
<Silver_Fox_> Sure :)
<sabqat9> looking for hard drive recovery software - any recommendations?
<sabqat9> one of my drives started pinging or clicking - now there are sections files and folders that are missing in the drive
 * holstein likes http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<mohi2911> sabqat9, you deleted those files??
<sabqat9> I did not delete files on purpose - the drive held my os and documents - when I started it up, it froze during startup, the hdd clicked many times (I knew to shut down right away) - now I seem to be missing whole sections of files and folders
<aveilleux> sabquat9: if the drive is clicking, that means there was a head crash. Software ain't gonna recover it.
<sabqat9> I am actually a windows user - I was moving systems around the house to setup a ubuntu server edition (which did not work out because I lack the linux/ubuntu know how - I am a newbie to ubuntu) - so I opted for Freenas (which is working now) - during these moves, one of the drives suddenly failed
<aveilleux> sabqat9: I don't usually recommend paying for repair services, but you're going to need a professional if you want your data bac
<aveilleux> back*
<sabqat9> that is nice to hear - there is not a lot of data there - more personal than professional level data - however it does constitute about a years worth of work
<aveilleux> sabqat9: I'm sorry to hear that :-( I hate spontaneous data loss.
<sabqat9> dumb question -  is there a diy method of recovering this data without software?
<aveilleux> sabqat9: Is there? Yes. Is it easy? Noooooooo.
<sabqat9> another dumb question - what is the method
<aveilleux> sabqat9: http://free-backup.info/diy-hard-drive-recovery-for-the-extremely-desperate.html
<sabqat9> the title sounds about right - 'Extremely Desperate'
<aveilleux> sabqat9: Figured that would get a chuckle
<squaregoldfish> Can I mention the 'B' word now?
<aveilleux> squaregoldfish: "'B' word"?
<squaregoldfish> BACKUP!
<aveilleux> hehe
<aveilleux> squaregoldfish: PPPPAAARRGH
<aveilleux> squaregoldfish: Prior Proper Planning Prevents AAARRRGH
<sabqat9> I feel the aching pain of not following the mantra of the all powerful 'b' word
<squaregoldfish> :)
<sabqat9> god have mercy on my data
<squaregoldfish> I suspect most people only learn to back up after they've lost their data. I did.
<aveilleux> sabqat9: As soon as I learned how to use crontab I set up a service to copy my /home partition to a network drive every hour
<squaregoldfish> Incidentally, I'd look into pro data recovery services. From what I've heard they're generally pretty good, but it will depend how much your data's worth to you.
<aveilleux> actually, if you can spare the change, Ubuntu One is pretty nice.
<sabqat9> I just called a local data recovery outfit in my area - the starting price for data recovery for my situation . . . . . . . . $500 . . . . . . for a $100 drive that is 6 years old
<aveilleux> christ.
<sabqat9> to anyone reading this chat - - - Backup - - - Backup now - - it is like those crazy street people with the biblical billboard signs - - you never know the day or the hour - - the end is upon us - - backup now and backup often
<squaregoldfish> sabqat9: That price sounds about right. Bit cheaper than I was expecting to be honest.
<sabqat9> you are not going to believe this
<sabqat9> during my search for my user files in windows xp - i had loaded several users - the user i thought held my files was empty - searched through other users and voila! my files are safe and recoverable
<squaregoldfish> DO NOT switch off that drive until you've got everything off it! Good luck - I have to go...
<sabqat9> I sorry for taking up your time - my heart was in my mouth for the past hour dealing with this situation
<Silver_Fox_> I was worried sabqat9 ,  now feeling better :)
<Silver_Fox_> Get a copy QUICK
<sabqat9> I am backing everything up from the drive - - This has taught me the valuable lesson of - - BACKUP - - which is why I have switched FreeNAS to store my data - - with the goal of creating other ways of creating Backups of my Backups to my Backups
<sabqat9> Also learned that working in the data recovery business makes good money - great business model - - desperate clients wanting unique services - - second only to prostitution
<aveilleux> sabqat9: hahaha. But I have to warn you
<aveilleux> !language |sabqat9
<ubot2> sabqat9: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sabqat9> sorry - i was watching my language - i was wondering if the 'p' word was going too far - maybe it was the context - my apologies to everyone
<Darkness_Des> Is anybody else having an issue with a D-Link router where your connection is reset every few seconds?
<aveilleux> !networking |Darkness_Des
<ubot2> Factoid 'networking' not found
<aveilleux> ...
<aveilleux> That's lame.
<Darkness_Des> ...
<Darkness_Des> I can give you networking info if you want.
<aveilleux> Darkness_Des: Have you tried ##networking ?
<Darkness_Des> Nope.
<sabqat9> Anyways - I won't bother you guys anymore - thanks for listening though - I will watch my wandering fingers (on my keyboard) next time - backups are running smoothly - thanks again
<Darkness_Des> Never heard of it.
<aveilleux> Darkness_Des: This is really a general Ubuntu support channel, not so much other things.
<aveilleux> Darkness_Des: It's an IRC channel on FreeNode.
<Darkness_Des> Well, thing is, it works fine on any other OS that we run it works fine. I know it's not my wireless card, I dual boot with XP and it works perfect on there. Thanks, I'll give them a shot.
<aveilleux> Darkness_Des: Oh th-- uh shffdnjadsu darn it.
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<ekseniks> does anyone else have a problem with loading web pages especially google?
<aveilleux> enseniks: Nopw
<aveilleux> nope*
<ekseniks> its only on linux and i've tried different browsers
<ekseniks> its not like i have a funny connection its just straight adsl
<mohi2911> ekseniks, goto terminal and type ping www.google.com
<mohi2911> and see the response time
<ekseniks> between 400 and 1000 ms but the thing i'm talking about is if the page doesn't load within a second or two, it times out
<aveilleux> 1000ms is a second :P
<ekseniks> ye
<mohi2911> its tooooo slow
<ekseniks> i mean if it doesn't load then after like 30 seconds it times out
<ekseniks> if i search something in google i normally spam the search button for a while then it'll go through
<ekseniks> its not a major issue its just really annoying
<ekseniks> is there anything i can try? i'm relatively sure its not the line, router or the browser
<sugna> can any one please tell me roughly what size they would expect /var/log to be?
<sugna> or even what size it is on your system
<ekseniks> mines "unknown" :/
<aveilleux> sugna: Mine is 6.3 MB
<aveilleux> ekseniks: Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer can give you that information
<duanedesign> ekseniks: you could try different DNS entries. Namebench will test the different Name Servers and tell you which is faster for you  http://www.ohbuntu.blogspot.com/2010/01/find-set-fastest-dns-server-for.html
<ekseniks> oh wait mines 5.1 excluding some unreadable stuff
<sugna> mine seems disproportionately large: 2.1GB
<ekseniks> thanks duanedesign! i'll give it a try
<duanedesign> sugna: yeah, mine is 253 items, totalling 6.3 MB
<aveilleux> sugna: Look at the usage analyzer I showed ekseniks and see what's taking up all the room
<ekseniks> /var/log is no place to hide your porn collection :P
<duanedesign> lol
<sugna> looking in a terminal the ones that number 100+megs are kern.log, kern.log1 messages messages1 syslog1 and ufw.log
<sugna> is that unusual?
<aveilleux> sugna: That looks like your system has major problems
<sugna> do you know what sort?
<duanedesign> sugna: it might be ACPI filling up your logs
<sugna> +duanedesign:sorry whats ACPI
<duanedesign> sugna: might check the kern.log and see if any particular messages are repeated over and over
<sugna> +duanedesign:it contains hundreds of references to UFW
<sugna> +duanedesign:could it be ufw logging what it does
<duanedesign> hmm, ok
<sugna> I'm trying to have a look at messages1 but it's taking a while to open
<duanedesign> sugna: are all the UFW messages different? Does it seem like an error.  you can also look at the files under System > Administration > Log File Viewer
<steelsteve> hey, I have a problem with thunderbird, I have an e-mail account that I must send my e-mail through but outgoing does not work at my home network
<aveilleux> steelsteve: Have you double-checked your SMTP settings?
<steelsteve> I use Verizon e-mail and ports and servers are correct, AND it works elsewhere
<steelsteve> it just doesn't work at home
<steelsteve> SMTP is correct
<aveilleux> steelsteve: Is this the only account on that setup? ie. Do you have a GMail or something else on Thunderbird?
<steelsteve> I have Gmail and that works
<steelsteve> sending that is
<steelsteve> the Verizon account DOES work when receiving
<sugna> +duanedesign: just realised what might be the cause. A few days ago i turned up the ufw logging level then turned it down again yesterday
<sugna> duanedesign:could that be the cause
<aveilleux> steelsteve: Doublecheck the account server settings. You may have it set to use the GMail SMTP server by accident.
<duanedesign> sugna: yes it could
<steelsteve> nope, it's all correct, I just used that account to send an e-mail and it worked
<steelsteve> on a different network
<steelsteve> so obviously the problem is the DSL network at home, since everything works elsewhere
<aveilleux> steelsteve: How odd. The only thing that comes to mind is blocking SMTP traffic, but you have to manually set that up.
<duanedesign> sugna: could you check if this command returns anything.     pgrep -fl cron
<duanedesign> pgrep -fl cron
<steelsteve> aveilleux: but the fact that I can send (at home) using my G-mail account that uses SMTP rationally takes that problem out of existence
<aveilleux> steelsteve: Yeah, I figured that. I really don't know what to say.
<sugna> duanedesign: that returns 1112 cron
<duanedesign> sugna: ok thats good
<steelsteve> hum, well, I also have a problem with torrents but I think that because my Dad blocks any unnessicary ports (80, 25, 110, ect.)
<duanedesign> sugna: there is a cron job that rotates your logs.
<sugna> i know
<aveilleux> steelsteve: In regards to torrents, just randomize your port
<steelsteve> those ports names are nessicary
<duanedesign> sugna: so croon is running. I would bet it was the increased log level setting.
<steelsteve> but I only get 3, maybe 4 ports running EVER
<steelsteve> 80, 25, 110, and a few others are the only ones that are open
<sugna> does the rotator ever delete old logs?
<aveilleux> steelsteve: He blocks incoming traffic??? Geez
<steelsteve> randomizing ensures that few can even hit the ones that are open
<sugna> because this is currently the biggest dir on my hd
<steelsteve> incoming and outgoing
<steelsteve> so yes aveilleux
<aveilleux> steelsteve, that's so weird!
<steelsteve> he's paranoid but it comes with his job
<steelsteve> (when you work with how a certain energy plan is made, and make sure it's up to code, you tend to be excused for being paranoid)
<aveilleux> steelsteve: Fair enough. It's still really paranoid by my standards, and I work for a DoD contractor :P
<steelsteve> maybe you can convince him otherwise
<steelsteve> (he also takes all his work home with him, so I don't know about you)
<ekseniks> Day of Defeat? that was like the best HL mod evar
<aveilleux> steelsteve: I'm pretty sure an <insert age here> father isn't likely to take advice from an 18-year-old college student :P
<steelsteve> ha!
<aveilleux> ekseniks: Hahaha. Department of Defense.
<ekseniks> oh lol that makes more sense
<steelsteve> wait, 18 and work for the DoD (indirectly)?
<steelsteve> I knew it, being a linux person DOES make you pale in comparison to your peers
<aveilleux> steelsteve: http://stl.uml.edu/staff/student.html  Anthony Veilleux, at the bottom
 * steelsteve is 20 and in danger of failing community college
<aveilleux> D:
<duanedesign> sugna: yes, look at gedit /etc/logrotate.conf to change settings
<steelsteve> so, because you're a software person, by default you take your homework with you
<steelsteve> but at the same time, you're dealing with lasers
<aveilleux> steelsteve: I'm actually not allowed to take my work with me
<ekseniks> duanedesign, "OpenDNS-2          364 ms | Incorrect result for www.google.com" i'm guessing that was my problem?
<steelsteve> then you've got no right to say my dad's paranoid
<steelsteve> he takes his codes with him
<steelsteve> also, when you compare nuclear energy plants to a laser, what's less destructive? Nuclear energy goes in all directions, Lasers, one, maybe two...
<aveilleux> steelsteve: The lab doesn't even have those kind of restrictions
<aveilleux> steelsteve: These lasers can travel for upwards of 30km, through concrete and steel.
<steelsteve> and only in one direction
<aveilleux> The laser structure's only ~10 feet long, it's mobile
<steelsteve> nuclear energy can go 2-3 kilometers in all direction
<steelsteve> not including the extra effect from fallout
<aveilleux> Imagine the range of destruction, one of these rotating at 5 deg/s for five minutes
<aveilleux> ANYWAY! My apologies for going offtopic.
<steelsteve> fallout!
<steelsteve> lol
<aveilleux> !offtopic |aveilleux
<ubot2> aveilleux, please see my private message
<aveilleux> ubot2 can PM now? Nifty
<ubot2> aveilleux: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aveilleux> And respond to queries :o
<ekseniks> its ok ubot2 we don't like you for your brain we like you for your body :D
<steelsteve> crap, black lagoon episode 4 has been removed...
<zkriesse> aveilleux: HEHEHE
<aveilleux> speaking of sentient bots, here's zkreisse
<zkriesse> BOT: A supposed person in a channel who is actually a program
<aveilleux> zkreisse: !zkreisse
<zkriesse> zkriesse: zkriesse is a bot meant to help
<zkriesse> zkriesse: the bot is going away to eat some electrons
<aveilleux> Oooooh yay cloak.
<aveilleux> zkreisse: Have fun :P
<steelsteve> !huh?
<ubot2> Factoid 'huh?' not found
<steelsteve> lol
<zkriesse> zkriesse: is back
<zkriesse> suprengr: hello
<ekseniks> duanedesign, i thank you very very much! Its working awesome now! it looks like it was the dsn servers
<duanedesign> ekseniks: ahh great
<duanedesign> ekseniks: i was just about to send you this link and i got busy doing something else. http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html
<zkriesse> aveilleux: A good gal who knows the stuff about stuff
<duanedesign> ekseniks: glad it is better
<zkriesse> duanedesign: a guy who's knowing is awesome
<ekseniks> i may have jumped the gun a little :/ how it resolves fast but then it sits on "waiting for <websites name>" until it fails
<tpjmiami> hi, i was wondering if someone could shed light on the mic issue i discussed yesterday
<tpjmiami> talked to hobgoblin and paultag about this
<tpjmiami> can anyone assist?
<stlsaint> tpjmiami: sup
<stlsaint> ubot2: !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stlsaint> !ask
<stlsaint> !ask | tpjmiami
<ubot2> tpjmiami: please see above
<stlsaint> hehe
<tpjmiami> can someone assist w/ my external mic issue?  pls see yesterday's and today's (till 1am) logs
<tpjmiami> paultag was close to a solution
<stlsaint> ouch, im not worth jack with sound issues! lol...get it....jack...as in jackd...
<pedro3005> stlsaint, omg
<tpjmiami> as in, i wish my mic jack worked!
<stlsaint> pedro3005: GET IT!!! LMBO!!!
<pedro3005> stlsaint, :)
<tpjmiami> definitely an ubuntu issue
<tpjmiami> worked under vista, bad as it was
<stlsaint> I DEMAND TO SPEAK WITH DIEGOTC!!
<tpjmiami> only if i can talk to paultag too
<geirha> I DEMAND TO SPEAK IN ALL CAPS!!1
<tpjmiami> any support appreciated
<tpjmiami> is anyone the point person now to get some advice?
<geirha> tpjmiami: Hm. Ok, a quick scroll through the backlog. It sounds like you've tried all the "obvious" things. I'm thinking the next step is a bug report.
<tpjmiami> well, before that i wonder if i should do either of the following 2 things:
<tpjmiami> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<tpjmiami> or
<tpjmiami> mocha's feb 25th suggestion on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381013&page=2
<tpjmiami> i'm just hesitant to change settings via terminal w/o a second opinion
<geirha> The help.ubuntu.com does not appear to cover microphone issues, so I'm not sure about that.
<geirha> mocha's post look very promising. gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<tpjmiami> do paultag and hobgoblin come in here frequently?
<geirha> Yes, I've seen them alot in here.
<tpjmiami> ok, just wondering since they looked into this a lot for me
<tpjmiami> (no offence intended)
<geirha> Well, paultag has a +, so he's a trusted member in here ;)
<Bodsda> evening all
<goodtime> isnt a+ microsoft hardwear?
<goodtime> or is it just hardwear
<Bodsda> goodtime: its not hardware, thats hardware+
<goodtime> ok
<Bodsda> goodtime: it is a generic(ish) microsoft(ish) based entry level computing certification
<Bodsda> base*
<goodtime> i should save and take the exam
<goodtime> the guide is easy to get
<Bodsda> goodtime: it is quite well recognised, but in reality it is seriously easy
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> i have a book here thats way over my head "linux command line and shell scripting
<Vantrax> goodtime, any self respecting geek should be able to walk through it easily
<Vantrax> its mostly hardware and network with a little diagnostics thrown in
<goodtime> i wasnt a geek till i hit 30
<goodtime> now im 40
<Bodsda> I wasnt a geek until I hit 16
<goodtime> benn outa school 23 years ago
<goodtime> been*
<goodtime> see lol
<Vantrax> lol
<Vantrax> Im still at school, work at a university now
<goodtime> i need to do something though im on ssi and i have alot of down time
<goodtime> i have a year to improve myself
<goodtime> plus i live right in the hart of boston city
<goodtime> i like it here better than rochester n.y.
<stlsaint> goodtime: dont waste your time on A+ right now, get security plus
<goodtime> hmmm whats that
<stlsaint> ???????????????/
<goodtime> networking?
<ekseniks> i just checked i'm having the same problem as tpjmiami with the mic not working thing... but i have a desktop pc not a laptop
<stlsaint> Security+ is way better than a+ or net+ and its required to get a MCSA!
<stlsaint> goodtime: no net+ is networking
<goodtime> ok
<Bodsda> linux+ ftw!!
<goodtime> lol
<goodtime> yeah ftw man!!!
<stlsaint> LPI!!!! WOOT!!!!
<goodtime> its beyond me i bet
<Bodsda> goodtime: you are very negative
<stlsaint> its beyond alot of people!! :D
<goodtime> im just nervous
<Bodsda> goodtime: well, your on the right track
<stlsaint> im taking sec+ exam next month...if you take the exam this year you will be sec+ certified for life
<goodtime> life changing things were talking about here
<stlsaint> goodtime: if you wait until 2011 you will have to re-test every three years
<goodtime> i know
<stlsaint> best to get certified now
<goodtime> well your right
<goodtime> how much is security +
<Vantrax> seriously stlsaint
<Vantrax> that sucks
<Bodsda> omg
<Vantrax> its not like sec+ is worth the paper its written on but still
<Vantrax> and you dont want to get MCSA anyway, you want to head for CSSIP
<Bodsda> lpi
<goodtime> how much is security +
<goodtime> 300?
<goodtime> 600?
<Bodsda> goodtime: $258
<stlsaint> goodtime: +1 on what bodsa said
<Bodsda> goodtime: prices: http://www.comptia.org/Libraries/Certification_Documents/Global_Certification_Prices.sflb.ashx
<stlsaint> Vantrax: im going for all of them! LPI/MCSA/Cisco!
<stlsaint> and mcse
<Vantrax> ...
<Vantrax> do cssip and cisco
<stlsaint> its a rough economy we are in
<Vantrax> ccna type stuff
<Bodsda> Vantrax: your good with networks and security malarky right?
<goodtime> hey ty Bodsda
<Bodsda> goodtime: your welcome
<Vantrax> somewhat
<stlsaint> ive already taken all courses for the MCSA, now its just down to money for the exams!!
<Vantrax> im good, but not an expert
<Vantrax> well, not a paid expert :P
<Vantrax> bodhi is good with security, as is tronyx
<stlsaint> hehe
<Bodsda> Vantrax: I have a problem, I have a vps that will accept ssh connections from me without an issue, but it denies the connection when my dad tries (different IP, same user account/password)
<Bodsda> I have removed all known_hosts files, and restarted the sshd services, no help
<Vantrax> ping bodhi_zazen
<Bodsda> :)
<Vantrax> bodhi has a VPS and might have solved that already
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo Vantrax
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: pingady ping ping, you about buddy?
<Bodsda> oh, hey
<Vantrax> he he he hi bodhi
<stlsaint> Bodsda: are you running iptables?
<Bodsda> stlsaint: yarp
<tpjmiami> guys, any thoughts on whether the command suggested to me at around 11pm will help my mic issue?
<bodhi_zazen> Bodsda: it is either
<Vantrax> Bodsda is having fun with VPS SSH, im guessing iptables
<stlsaint> Bodsda: are you sure your not blocking outside connections?
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: can I pick your brains about ssh + vps issues?
<bodhi_zazen> 1. TCP wrapper - hosts.deny / hosts.allow
<bodhi_zazen> 2. iptables / firewall
<bodhi_zazen> or
<stlsaint> Bodsda: also are you running username/password or key authentication?
<bodhi_zazen> 3. configuration options in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<bodhi_zazen> ALLOW user@ip_address
 * stlsaint shys away as the guru enters the room *fade*
<Vantrax> lol
<bodhi_zazen> LOL, keep going stlsaint
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: I am using key auth by the looks of it, but local username/password auth. There is nothing in hosts.deny and I have made no changes to iptables
<bodhi_zazen> Bodsda: can you ssh into da VPS and run a few commands for us ?
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: sure
<bodhi_zazen> Dopes your father have the key ?
<stlsaint> lol...bodhi said "da"!! :D
<stlsaint> and has that key been added to your server?
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: hmm... come to think of it, it never requests a key, but ssh murmers about rsa jeys when you connect
<Bodsda> maybe I am not using key auth - I connect with  root@hostname
<bodhi_zazen> LOL
<stlsaint> Bodsda: can we take a look at your server config?
<Bodsda> sure, just let me know what to pastebin
<bodhi_zazen> Bodsda: do you use seahorse to load your ssh key ?
<tpjmiami> any help would be nice... u can see yesterday's and today's logs
<Vantrax> just make sure if you mess with iptables your first entry is an explicit allow for your ip
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: I am almost tempted to say what is seahorse
<bodhi_zazen> LOL
<stlsaint> Bodsda: we need to see your sshd_config
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://photos.somd.com/data/500/medium/seahorse.jpg&imgrefurl=http://photos.somd.com/showphoto.php/photo/4439/limit/views&h=426&w=640&sz=80&tbnid=6yphoBVsLMWyIM:&tbnh=91&tbnw=137&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dseahorse&usg=__9tzp-IfH1T5G_A12SUwYjTsH_0E=&sa=X&ei=Q6wWTLLuIZ-RnAeXn6zSCg&ved=0CCMQ9QEwAA
 * Vantrax says what is seahorse in his best school kid voice
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: nice, wanna see my splunk? http://www.splunk.com/
<bodhi_zazen> Bodsda: do you have a key to your VPS in ~/.ssh ?
<bodhi_zazen> And does your father also have the key ?
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: have we established that he is using key authentication?
<Bodsda> stlsaint: no
<stlsaint> hehe
<stlsaint> Bodsda: so do you have to enter a password when you ssh in?
<bodhi_zazen> Bodsda: pastebin ssh -vvv root@server =)
<Bodsda> stlsaint: bodhi_zazen: sshd_config http://pastebin.com/bDcTYqJY
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: http://pastebin.com/KLSYjqvR
<Vantrax> pretty stock standard sshconfig
<stlsaint> Bodsda: have you made any changes to your sshd_config?
<Bodsda> Vantrax: ... has this conversation not made you realise I know jack schit about ssh? :)
<Bodsda> stlsaint: nope
<stlsaint> Bodsda: than you are using passwords
<stlsaint> Bodsda: does your father have the password?
<Bodsda> stlsaint: yeah, isnt that what I said?
<Bodsda> stlsaint: as in the root account password, yeah its schoolBoyError
<bodhi_zazen> nope, you are not using keys ;P
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: hehe, thats what i just said
<bodhi_zazen> Bodsda: what is in /etc/hosts.deny
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: comments
<bodhi_zazen> iptables -L -v -n
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: http://pastebin.com/traskB3W
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: he has nothing set right?
<Bodsda> how about left?
<stlsaint> Bodsda: LOL..im just stating that you have NO iptable rules
<bodhi_zazen> Bodsda: can you have your father post ssh -vvv root@server ?
<stlsaint> Bodsda: is your father on your network or outside it?
<Vantrax> stlsaint, thats normal
<Vantrax> unless you set some, its pretty blank
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: no sorry - he is erm... unavailable... as in unconscious
<Vantrax> oh
<Vantrax> thats either good... or very very bad
 * Bodsda opens the bookies for the bets
<bodhi_zazen> PEBKC
<stlsaint> Vantrax: i know...thats why i said he has none set ;)
<Vantrax> im with you on that one bodhi
<Vantrax> everything looks very clean
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: your telling me to tell a IT technician with over 30 years experience that he cant spell 'root'?
<Vantrax> too clean... put some iptable rules in there
<stlsaint> LOL
<bodhi_zazen> Bodsda: PM me the root PW and I will look around if you like, but yes
<Vantrax> whats the machine hes connecting from?
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: actually, considering his current nueral state your probably right
<Vantrax> linux/mac/win?
<Bodsda> Vantrax: multiple. Ubuntu, CentOS, Windows
<bodhi_zazen> The only other thing would be a service such as denyhosts that temp banned him, and now has not trace in /etc/deny.hosts
<Vantrax> I would have to guess the problem is at his end, there is nothing there that would restrict him at all
<Vantrax> its all clear
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: did you get in?
<bodhi_zazen> Bodsda: w
<Bodsda> asd
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: groovy - thats good enough for me, its his fault. He aint getting his pr0n back if he wont get the pwd right
<bodhi_zazen> LOL
<bodhi_zazen> you can look in home if you like
<Bodsda> cheers for your help bodhi_zazen Vantrax stlsaint - really appreciate it
<bodhi_zazen> I do not see any problem server side, I would tighten security a tad
<bodhi_zazen> You do have some security in place so that is good
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: I'll be sure to read the security fg wiki page for some tips, unless you got any quick links?
<Vantrax> Bodsda, thats got to be motivating for some people:P
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: thats a stock ubuntu server. I have done little to no config
<Bodsda> Vantrax: youd have thought so
<bodhi_zazen> Bodsda: I would learn to use ssh keys and change AllowRootLogin to withoug-password to a minimum
 * Bodsda adds ssh to todo list
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: cheers. I'll lock it down over the next couple of days
<bodhi_zazen> I would do that in fairly short order , you will get hammered with your current config
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: I'm, on it :)
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<bodhi_zazen> Make sure you can log in w/ the key, then disable passwords
<Bodsda> sounds reasonable. I'll give it a whirl ty
<bodhi_zazen> NP
<bodhi_zazen> grep ssh /var/log/auth.log =)
<Bodsda> nothing
<bodhi_zazen> grep sshd /var/log/auth.log
<bodhi_zazen> is logging working ?
<Bodsda> nothing
<Bodsda> nope
<Bodsda> guess I got some work to do :)
<bodhi_zazen> Is it an OpenVZ VPS ?
<bodhi_zazen> do you own the host ?
<Bodsda> openVZ? no I don't, its hosted by fivebean
<bodhi_zazen> You may need syslog-ng
<Bodsda> done
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: I am probably not gonna be online much in the next few weekes. Could you please pass my thanks onto the council, especially paultag for there recent push for activity. Its nice to see the team pipe up again :)
<Bodsda> their*
<bodhi_zazen> Bodsda: they had a little nudge re: activity
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: :) good work
<Bodsda> anywhoo, almost morning. Night guys
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-15
<goodtime> anyone here know why my cam freezes my os
<goodtime> its a web cam
<ekseniks> what program are you using to view it with?
<goodtime> cheese
<goodtime> ekseniks:  im useing cheese
<ekseniks> hmm.. i'm also using cheese but it seems to work fine.. did you install the qc-usb-source drivers?
<goodtime> is there a better one
<goodtime> nope i didnt
<goodtime> heh
<goodtime> can i get the command
<ekseniks> what flavour are you runing?
<ekseniks> running*
<goodtime> ubuntu 10.04
<ekseniks> ok type
<ekseniks> "sudo apt-get install qc-usb-source"
<goodtime> ty:)
<ekseniks> i did this package too but i'm not sure if its needed "sudo apt-get install qc-usb-utils"
<goodtime> ok will see
<goodtime> it semm to be doing alot
<ekseniks> lol ye it freaked me out the first time too :P
<goodtime> ok ill give it a try
<goodtime> No device found
<goodtime> hmm ill try the other one
<goodtime> hey at least i didnt freeze up
<goodtime> lol
<ekseniks> if you look in \dev do you have a file called vidoe0 ?
<goodtime> naw it ran its course but i might have to reboot i got the same result
<ekseniks> http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/ check if your web cam is supported
<goodtime> brb
<ekseniks> kk
<goodtime> yeah its wacked now lol
<goodtime> wont even start
<goodtime> had to force quit
<ekseniks> check and see if its supported
<ekseniks> http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<goodtime> it ran befor with kubuntu idk
<goodtime> so if it did it once it will work again i just need the right stuff for it
<ekseniks> what web cam is it?
<goodtime> gear head
<goodtime> looks like a robot
<goodtime> lool
<ekseniks> lol
<goodtime> lol*
<ekseniks> have you tried to google drivers for it?
<goodtime> nope
<goodtime> I JUST THOUGHT THIS WOULD BE PAINLESS COMMING HERE
<goodtime> OOP
<goodtime> there
<goodtime> caps
<goodtime> ill try
<ekseniks> thats how i found mine.. give it a try if you don't come right with drivers you'll at least find a bunch of people telling you it won't work :P
<goodtime> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=gearhead+web+camera&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=16172597942476334540&ei=9b8WTOziIMLflgeczLy3Cw&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=image&resnum=4&ved=0CDUQ8gIwAw#
<goodtime> thats what i have
<ekseniks> hmmm
<ekseniks> my internet is really messing me around but try this link and see what you can find
<ekseniks> http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2009/03/01/howto-gear-head-web-cam-093a2620-in-linux/
<ekseniks> i can't load the page :/
<goodtime> not supported by the current kernel 2.6.27
<goodtime> oh well
<goodtime> ill junk it
<ekseniks> :/
<goodtime> it 10$
<goodtime> looks cool though
<goodtime> ill hang it outside my door and no one will do anything wrong lol
<ekseniks> lol thats a nice plan :P
<goodtime> i might be able to do it
<goodtime> that kernnel is from 8.10
<goodtime> hmmm
<goodtime> so there hope fro the stupid cheap thing
<goodtime> for*
<dragondon> can someone help me manage my logs.  They keep recording dropped/aborted/limited events despite havig removed them and something keeps adding those rules back in....getting very frustrating to troubleshoot real software issues with I have 80,000 lines of nothing but those 3 iptables rules....
<stlsaint> dragondon: you have a log issue or iptables issue?
<dragondon> iptables I guess really.  These rules seem to keep being re-added after I've deleted them.
<stlsaint> dragondon: you flush them and start fresh? (since you only have 3 rules?)
<dragondon> stlsaint: actually, there are more, it's just 3 that are filling up the logs.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/449916/
<stlsaint> dragondon: are you using iptables via cli and trying to use UFW?
<stlsaint> dragondon: are you having ufw log anything?
<dragondon> that sounds like what I am doing.....iptables/cli-ufw
<dragondon> don't know about ufw logging.....is it enabld by default?
<stlsaint> dragondon: are you using these on a laptop or server?
<dragondon> stlsaint: desktop
<dragondon> stlsaint: old Dell Dimensoin 1100
<stlsaint> dragondon: ok well i suggest you flush any rules you set via cli and just go with ufw since you have a gui
<stlsaint> dragondon: you can save those rules if you feel inclined of course..
<dragondon> stlsaint: they are already saved in a text file if I really need them.
<stlsaint> kk
<dragondon> stlsaint: actually, I've saved multiple versions as I've deleted rules....now as for flushing, and so I get it right, would this be done via gui or cli?
<stlsaint> i would suggest a quick flush via cli
<stlsaint> dragondon: iptables -F
<dragondon> stlsaint: done
<stlsaint> dragondon: no set your rules via ufw and dont bother entering any rules via cli
<dragondon> stlsaint: ok, so I am using Guarddog for gui, but it sems that I still have to do sudo ufw enable to start tthe ufw....and on every reboot as well.
<stlsaint> dragondon: i have never used guarddog so im not sure about that
<dragondon> stlsaint: do you use a gui or cli for iptables management?
<stlsaint> dragondon: i use either firestarter/ufw for workstations and iptables cli for servers
<dragondon> stlsaint: ok....i liked Guarddog better than Firestarter when I briefly tried it awhile back.
<dragondon> stlsaint: well, 5 mins and no more logging of stupid rules......let see how long this lasts, was at this point before a few times.....
<stlsaint> dragondon: tail that log file so you can see what actions are starting the log....
<stlsaint> dragondon: use the tail command
<stlsaint> dragondon: tail -f /var/log/....
<dragondon> stlsaint: http://paste.ubuntu.com/449922/
<stlsaint> dragondon: what log is that?
<dragondon> messages....sorry....did you want to see some other one?
<stlsaint> is that the log that keeps getting full on you?
<dragondon> yeah
<stlsaint> LOL...looks like someone is interested in you...unless you recognize those ip's! :D
<dragondon> I think those are from my torrent client.....although I saw this in the syslog:  ntpd[18226]: sendto(211.115.194.21) (fd=21): Operation not permitted
<dragondon> that's a Korean ip address.....I am actually trying to help my wife find a job ove there teaching English.....
<stlsaint> ok, i can tell you now that you probably dont have the correct rules in place for you to be torrenting in/out
<dragondon> well, even after the flush now with using a gui and allowing the client's port? 51413
<stlsaint> what else is that log saying now?
<dragondon> dazmmit....it's back again.....truly frustrating....filling up with aborted/dropped crap.....
<stlsaint> dragondon: hrm, other sources are saying bad network card...
<dragondon> doh...nevermind.....just loading up the log was slow.....ugh...
<stlsaint> i thought something was fishy with those abortions/and not receiving ACK packets means they are being dropped....
<dragondon> the log has no new messages in it for the last 10mins.
<dragondon> so knowing that, would that be normal for a torrent client to see?
<stlsaint> not sure...im not getting anything like that on my logs so i still point to network issue, try dropping all firewall rules and carrying on business as usual...keep torrenting or whatever and watch that log file
<dragondon> this all started because a progam that was running just fine (Banshee) now won't open....trying to find the right log to see what might be recorded...
<stlsaint> its going to be in your messages log
<dragondon> never saw anything there....not important at the moment.....have a side question....anyidea what the hell this red line is in IRC? http://imagebin.org/101364
<stlsaint> what client are you using?
<stlsaint> dragondon: thats prolly just a client break point or something...but i must depart now
<dragondon> thanks for all your help!
<aveilleux> dragondon: It's to mark when you moused off the window
<stlsaint> hopefully that log issue will stop with the iptables rules gone...
<stlsaint> dragondon: no prob
<dragondon> hopefully
<stlsaint> aveilleux: yea something like that
<dragondon> aveilleux: if that were the case, then there should be a ton given the fact that I've been doing all my looking up on a whoel different desktop
<aveilleux> dragondon: It resets when the window gets focus
<dragondon> aveilleux: not quite following what you mean.....if I am into another desktop/window and that causes the redline, then that red line should be pretty much a continual thing for when I do this troubleshooting....
<aveilleux> dragondon: If you're using XChat or Pidgin, that's what it is. What client are you using?
<dragondon> aveilleux: Quassel
<aveilleux> dragondon: http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/issues/755
<dragondon> aveilleux: thanks for the info......still don't get it's useage for me....at least I know what it kinda is....
<aveilleux> dragondon: I guess it's buggy in Quassel.
<dragondon> aveilleux: maybe....just a curiosity more than anything....
<mongoosedog> heys guys, is anyone here fro australia? i got a new modom from testra bigpond is comes with a software disc i will admit i haven't tried it yet but will it work, it's designed for windows
<duanedesign> hello mong...
<mohi2911> duanedesign, fail :P
<duanedesign> :P
<mohi2911> duanedesign, saw my memo?
<marcr> i installed ubuntu on my computer and delete windows except for the factory image, now i am trying to re  install windows by using the recovery, but i get a 0x400110020000100A error, i want to make the machine dual boot again any help? thanks in advance
<duanedesign> marcr: it seems this problem is caused by the chipset still seeing a active partition on the hard drive
<marcr> how do i fix this?
<marcr> i don't even know what a chipset is lol
<duanedesign> marcr: not sure...
<marcr> i have been hammering google for an answer
<duanedesign> marcr: is this Vista?
<marcr> yes
<duanedesign> might see comments 2 and 4 - http://www.pchelpforum.com/blue-screen-errors/77814-help-me-system-recovery-error.html
<marcr> ty duane
<ekseniks> hey guys
<ekseniks> how do you mount iso's like you used to with daemon tools?
<Puck`> hi ekseniks, see: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<Silver_Fox_> gISOmount
<ekseniks> thanks guys
<Silver_Fox_> Nice Puck`
<Puck`> hi Silver_Fox_ (:
<Silver_Fox_> Didn't realise that nautilus supports that
<Silver_Fox_> =]
<Silver_Fox_> Go with Puck` s suggestion first ekseniks  :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Puck`  :)
<Silver_Fox_> How goes the radio ?
<Puck`> ok ok, now we have the site on focus, kinda redo, or build up from scratch
<Silver_Fox_> Cool
<Puck`> are you still on your trip ? (:
<Silver_Fox_> No,  I came back to the UK last friday
<Silver_Fox_> Trip to USA was brillant
<Silver_Fox_> brilliant
<Silver_Fox_> ;)
<ekseniks> ah guys... unfortunatly the images aren't iso's?
<ekseniks> the scritp doesn't show up
<ekseniks> whats easier, converting the images or changing the script?
<geirha> What are they then?  file the_image.iso, or right-click -> properies -> Type: says?
<Silver_Fox_> Image file should be .iso
<Silver_Fox_> What is right click properties tell you about file type ?
<ekseniks> these ones are .cue and .bin
<ekseniks> the old clone cd images
<Puck`> ekseniks: convert the images, see: http://www.howtodothings.com/computers-internet/how-to-convert-cue-bin-nrg-img-mdf-files-to-iso-files-on-ubuntu-linux
<geirha> Are they VCDs? If so, players like VLC and mplayer should be able to play them directly
<ekseniks> thanks Puck` !
<ekseniks> geirha, they are game images
<Puck`> ekseniks: my pleasure as always (:
<geirha> Ah, then you want to convert them to iso
<Puck`> ekseniks: note that you only need bchunk and not the rest for the cue/bin
<Puck`> so sudo apt-get install bchunk should be enough, and then the command: "bchunk filename.bin filename.cue filename.iso"
<marcr> guys how can i get an install disk for my new modem to run on ubuntu?
<ekseniks> is it bad to get them all? cause i figured somewhere along my travels i'll run into another format
<Puck`> ekseniks: oh no, not at all, i just pointed that out, that it would be faster to finish, but if you think you'll run in to the all of the formats, it's good to have them, and then remember you have it (:
<ekseniks> marcr, that cd is almost definitly for windows only
<marcr> and i can't get my windows back either
<ekseniks> just a side Q linux isn't like windows where if you just install all the apps in the world you pc will slow down to point of falling over and dying?
<marcr> the recory program start but i get an error
<erblover> hi, im a total newbie to linux ubuntu and this site, y little bro passed me a cd and said "try this". that was a couple of months ago windows hasn't been started since :). the only real prob i have is my webcam. its inbuilt into my laptop and wont start up.
<Puck`> ekseniks: oh no, there are no dll's and processes that run in the background, linux keeps things a bit more cleaner, but you always have to know what you're running
<Puck`> ekseniks: i mean there are background processes, it's just that there aren't as many, and usually you know about those (:
<Puck`> erblover: how did you try your webcam?
<ekseniks> thanks again Puck`
<Puck`> ekseniks: *winks*
<marcr> so frustrated with this friggin machine, i knew i should just left it alone
<erblover> through various websites
<Puck`> erblover: there is a webcam application, if I could only remember it, it's in the ubuntu netbook edition too by default .. Cheese webcam?
<Puck`> i think it is Cheese, try to search for that through the appstore and give it a try, websites may have other problems, and also flash could come in the picture
<erblover> i'll give it a try, thanks
<Puck`> my pleasure (:
<erblover> nice one Puck, webcam runs :)
 * ekseniks thinks Puck` is the new god of n00bs :P
<Puck`> LOL ekseniks ((:
<ekseniks> i wonder... do you know how to setup an ftp without too much mission?
<Puck`> ekseniks: sure, sudo apt-get install proftpd and it's up running and ok (:
<Puck`> your login is your username and password you already have to login to the system
<ekseniks> can you allow anon access?
<Puck`> ekseniks: yes, proftpd does have that option, but you need to edit the configuration file
<ekseniks> i want to share stuff with a friend but he's a 1000 miles away
<ekseniks> is there a gui?
<Puck`> ekseniks: unfortunately none i know off, i only setup this on servers. But you could use Ubuntu One or Dropbox
<aveilleux> ekseniks: Yes, it's called gproftpd
<Puck`> there you go
<ekseniks> i'll give Proftp a try
<aveilleux> ekseniks: or kproftpd on KDE
<Puck`> ekseniks: it's proftpd *winks*
<ekseniks> rad!
<Puck`> notice the d there (:
<aveilleux> ekseniks: The "d" means "daemon", meaning a UNIX system service
<ekseniks> ta
<Puck`> be right back, cigarette time (:
<ekseniks> ah ok.. so how do i get the g version of it?
<ekseniks> tried the sudo apt-get install gproftpd
<ekseniks> but didn't work
<aveilleux> ekseniks: gadmin-proftpd
<ekseniks> awesome thanks :)
<aveilleux> ekseniks: You're welcome :3
<Puck`> back
<Silver_Fox_> Welcome back Puck`
<mohi2911> :'( you forgot to greet me :'(
<Puck`> thank you Silver_Fox_ (:
<Silver_Fox_> And mohi2911
<Silver_Fox_> Pleasure Puck`
<mohi2911> (:
<geirha> Hm. P looks too similar to F in this font
<geirha> I keep seeing bad words.
<Puck`> now now geirha ((:
<Puck`> my nick comes from Shakespeare's A Midsummer's Night Dream, the evil elf/nature spirit had this name. Just to clarify things *winks*
<Silver_Fox_> I thought it was a reference.  You and hobgoblin would get on a ball Puck`  :)
<Silver_Fox_> Puck` wasn't evil as such i thought,  just mischievous
<Silver_Fox_> Unless you disagree
<Silver_Fox_> =]
<Puck`> Silver_Fox_: well, he was nicely evil :P
<Silver_Fox_> Like me ;)
<Puck`> he was making sure things would go hectic on purpose
<Silver_Fox_> Ya
<Puck`> just put a bit of fun and colour in some earthligs lifes :P
<Puck`> Portugal 0 - 0 Cote D'Azure, match just started, YAY
<mohi2911> Puck`, still having autojoin on invite enabled?? :P
<Puck`> mohi2911: don't even try that !
<Puck`> ((:
<mohi2911> aww lol
<hobgoblin> Puck`: "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery?" ;)
 * Puck` smiles wide
<Puck`> so true :P
<hobgoblin> :)
 * hobgoblin reads logs when he gets home 
<paultag> Hey beginners team, I need some help with Filesystems
<paultag> How can I set up a filesystem merge: e.g.
<paultag> mount Image1, make changes to Image1, pop modifications off, unmount Image1
<paultag> _or_ mount image1, made modifications, unmount image1, and then have the changes alone
<paultag> either will work
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: poke
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: I have a question that needs a guru :)
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: let me know if you are free to help :)
<paultag> 20 paultag points to the victor :)
<zkriesse> paultag: what's up?
<paultag> see backlock zkriesse
<zkriesse> paultag: ok so what's going on?
<paultag> see backlock zkriesse
<paultag> 17:31:56 < paultag> Hey beginners team, I need some help with Filesystems
<paultag> 17:32:04 < paultag> How can I set up a filesystem merge: e.g.
<paultag> 17:32:27 < paultag> mount Image1, make changes to Image1, pop modifications off, unmount Image1
<paultag> 17:32:46 < paultag> _or_ mount image1, made modifications, unmount image1, and then have the changes alone
<paultag> 17:32:48 < paultag> either will work
<zkriesse> hmm
<paultag> hacks will recieve a negitive paultag point count
<zkriesse> well since i don't hack i guess that won't happen
<paultag> zkriesse: you don't hack? how did you install Ubuntu? If you tweek out your computer you are a hacker
<paultag> zkriesse: you are not a _cracker_
<zkriesse> oh....
<paultag> zkriesse: don't confuse that under penelty of death
 * aveilleux twitches
<zkriesse> lol
<aveilleux> "Tweek"..... *twitch*
<paultag> aveilleux: I prey to christ you are on my side
<aveilleux> I'm twitching at your spelling of the word "tweak"
<paultag> ahhha
<paultag> yes, rightly so
<paultag> :)
<aveilleux> I'm a member of an art website, so I constantly see "I just tweeked something from an older submission lol"
<aveilleux> Once I learn how to slap people over TCP/IP....
<paultag> aveilleux: you can tweek there spelling
<aveilleux> FffFfF
<aveilleux> FFFffFFFfffFfF
<aveilleux> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU-
<paultag> aveilleux: could care less
<zkriesse> paultag: http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/zos/v1r9/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.zos.r9.gima200/muufsds.htm
<zkriesse> something while i continue my searcdh
<paultag> aveilleux: >:D I have descoved you're weekness
 * aveilleux convulses
<paultag> zkriesse: that's z/OS
<paultag> zkriesse: not GNU/Linux
<zkriesse> well it was a start
<paultag> zkriesse: and it's for HFS and zFS
<zkriesse> gimme a minute
<paultag> zkriesse: I'm looking for ext* / btrfs
<zkriesse> ok
<paultag> GODDAMNIT SMEAG0L
<paultag> that command is so not right
<paultag> it makes me hurt inside every time
<paultag> GAWD
<paultag> smeag0l: dude your part message makes me want to commit vehicular manslaughter
<paultag> smeag0l: >:(
<zkriesse> paultag: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Filesystems-HOWTO-2.html
<zkriesse> maybe?
<paultag> sec zkriesse
<paultag> smeag0l: :)
<paultag> naw zkriesse, that's just an overview of different partition types
<zkriesse> damnit!
<paultag> zkriesse: I want to make a partition look like another, but write to the first partition
<aveilleux> !language |zkreisse
<ubot2> zkreisse: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zkriesse> aveilleux: don't....not now
<paultag> e.g. perfect copy, and do all writes to a diff
<aveilleux> :P
<paultag> !coc
<ubot2> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<zkriesse> paultag: ok copying the main but writing to the original
<zkriesse> paultag: is that right?
<paultag> zkriesse: no copying going on, it should do it as part of the function of the way it's done
<zkriesse> hmm
<paultag> zkriesse: so you mount a "table"
<paultag> zkriesse: and you put a "glass" on top of the table
<paultag> you can write to the glass, and take the glass off, and have a perfect table
<paultag> then also have a glass you can swap in and out
<zkriesse> hmm...wow
<zkriesse> what the heck are you doing that for?
<paultag> zkriesse: oh you know. Just have some ideas that I want to play with
<zkriesse> paultag: you and your crazy idead
<zkriesse> "ideas
<paultag> zkriesse: more often then not they work out well
<paultag> aveilleux: any ideas on this?
<zkriesse> well unfortunately i have no idea where to start searching for this
<paultag> zkriesse: that's what makes it a good question to test the UBT with
<aveilleux> paultag: It sounds like you'd want to save the filesystem state, then perform the changes, then diff, then save the changed portions elsewhere
<paultag> aveilleux: aye, but idealy writes would go to another fs
<paultag> aveilleux: to make the first image ro would be perfect
<aveilleux> paultag: ro... read-only?
<paultag> aveilleux: yup
<aveilleux> hm
<paultag> aveilleux: so this would work with, say, a cdrom drive as the base image
<aveilleux> paultag: Is there a particular application you have in mind, or just in general?
<paultag> aveilleux: just had this as an idea and wanted to see if anyone on the UBT could track it down. Perhaps in the long run I'll do something with a automatic package builder
<paultag> aveilleux: so that I can do a make install, and roll back the base image
<paultag> BRB
<paultag> meditate on it aveilleux, zkriesse
<aveilleux> I'll think on it, paultag
<paultag> aveilleux: let me know :)
<paultag> Be forewarned, this is both a quality control check of the UBT and a question I want to know :)
<paultag> and you will get super rare paultag points
<aveilleux> Oh dear
<bodhi_zazen> paultag: was afk, what's up ?
<domex> hello
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: read scrollback
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: it's an interesting issue
<domex> does anyone know of a internet caffe software for ubuntu
<domex> ?
<paultag> domex: what do you mean?
<Silver_Fox_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6487660&postcount=8
<Silver_Fox_> Anyway I need to go for a bit. Back soon
<domex> well i have a internet caffe shop and i have small lan of computers with xp but i will like to install ubuntu on all of the but i need a way to control access and keep trak of the time per session
<domex> thanks silver fox
<bodhi_zazen> domex search google for kiosk + gnome or kiosk + KDE
<ddecator> hm, i know internet cafes have used ubuntu on their computers before, but i don't know the people who have done it so i'm not sure how they set it up
<bodhi_zazen> paultag: not sure what you are wanting in terms of a file system, of the top of my head diff ?
<domex> thanks bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> domex: you will find complete walk throughs for how to set up a kiosk, including billing and tracking (time), not sure how well or poor they work.
<domex> Ah thats great thank you thats exactly what i need
<domex> now im just trying get windows live messenger working with wine aswell as yahoo messenger
<domex> i install xubuntu on one of the client machines for testing
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: let's say you have a write only dd image
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: you mount that to /mnt
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: you mount an overlay ( let's say another dd image ) to /mnt, and echo "Foo" > /mnt/foo
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: you unmount both filesystems. The first is flawless, and the second has "Foo" in it
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: so that you can have a template in the first, and a diff in the second
<domex> quit
<domex> exit
<paultag> domex: /quit
<paultag> well, OK then
<zkriesse> paultag: so...working on a cool blog
<paultag> zkriesse: o'rly?
<zkriesse> paultag: yup
<paultag> what's it on
<zkriesse> Wordpress
<paultag> it's a Wordpress blog on Wordpress?
<zkriesse> Yup
<paultag> well shit
<zkriesse> What
<paultag> you should go for irony zkriesse
<zkriesse> irony?
<paultag> zkriesse: you should make it a drupel site about Wordpress
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> drupal
<paultag> that's the one
<paultag> what about wordpress in particular zkriesse?
<zkriesse> what are you taling about?
<zkriesse> I'm confused
<paultag> zkriesse: you said you have a blog about wordpress, what part of wordpress are you blogging about
<zkriesse> I have a blog that is USING wordpress
<zkriesse> it's not a blog about wordpress
<zkriesse> i'm using wordpress for the blog
<paultag> 18:32:01 < paultag> it's a Wordpress blog on Wordpress?
<paultag> 18:32:07 <+zkriesse> Yup
<paultag> 18:31:45 < paultag> what's it on
<paultag> 18:31:52 <+zkriesse> Wordpress
<zkriesse> The way you put it meant was wordpress hosting it
<zkriesse> that's the way i took it
<paultag> well I don't care about that
<zkriesse> Ok NO Then
<zkriesse> It's NOT
<zkriesse> lol
<paultag> rad
<paultag> what's it on zkriesse
<zkriesse> jesh paultag
<zkriesse> Ubuntu
<paultag> Ahha
<paultag> what's it called
<paultag> you need a clever name
<zkriesse> Switch2Tux
<paultag> don't you already have switch2nix or something?
<zkriesse> that's on blogspot
<paultag> zkriesse: well shit. Why not do something new?
<zkriesse> which i'm gonna drop as it's not configurable enough
<paultag> zkriesse: ahha
<paultag> zkriesse: then forge ahead!
<zkriesse> :D
<zkriesse> like i need permission from you
<paultag> fair enough
<paultag> I'm just saying, I agree with what you are doing, and I think it's cool
<paultag> but if you don't want my endorsement
<paultag> then fine
<paultag> it's dumb as hell
<paultag> how does that feel?
<paultag> yeah, stings, eh? >:D
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> Ok paultag I'll take your endorsement
<zkriesse> lol
<paultag> well OK then
<zkriesse> thanks for your AWESOME SUPPORT
<paultag> Forge ahead then!
<smeag0l> paultag, i'll change it :)
<paultag> smeag0l: ;)
<paultag> smeag0l: I was mostly kidding, because it just looks like it will cause SO many issues
<paultag> smeag0l: you can't have an uppercase username
<smeag0l> oh i see
<paultag> smeag0l: you should not do a -R on a /dev/
<paultag> smeag0l: the /dev should be owned by root
<paultag> smeag0l: the /home/ dir of the user should be owned by user:user
<paultag> smeag0l: :P
<smeag0l> okay
<paultag> smeag0l: :D
<paultag> smeag0l: I've noticed that for a while now and lol'd but this morning someone did something just like that and I got scared
<zkriesse> paultag: i need a good blog name
<paultag> zkriesse: ohhhh yeah
<zkriesse> the url is switch2tux
<paultag> zkriesse: OK, let me think
<zkriesse> I'm aiming this to be about basic ubuntu installations setup, getting started things like that
<paultag> Oh easy!!!
<paultag> zkriesse: n00buntu
<zkriesse> No...you sure?
<paultag> zkriesse: ubuntu for n00bs
<paultag> n00buntu
<zkriesse> That's not catchy
<paultag> bullshit!
<paultag> if you don't want it I'm so takin it
<zkriesse> Lol
<zkriesse> what's your blog?
<zkriesse> I'll add you or somethin
<paultag> zkriesse: http://blog.paultags.com/
<zkriesse> lol
<paultag> wut
<zkriesse> Nothing
<zkriesse> I didn't say anything!
<paultag> well alright then
<zkriesse> Ubuntu fo Beginners... is what i called it
<paultag> BAH!
<zkriesse> shutup
<paultag> n00buntu is glorious
<zkriesse> CHUTUP PAULTAG!!!
<paultag> zkriesse: in two weeks when can remember "n00buntu" because it's like goddamn superglue on the brain don't come cy'en to me!
<zkriesse> whatava
<paultag> I'm sayin
<paultag> it's a sweet name
<paultag> and you are missing out like a camp
<paultag> champ
<aveilleux> I'll take that name then
 * zkriesse takes the name
<zkriesse> HAHA~
<paultag> aveilleux: take it :)
<paultag> n00buntu -- ubuntu for n00bs
<paultag> it's perfect
<paultag> and catchy
<aveilleux> Registering the domain now, probably be about an hour before the DNS updates
<paultag> :D
<paultag> aveilleux wins!
<aveilleux> I have full control over my domain names, and so http://n00buntu.sublevel21.com/ will exist in roughly an hour when the DNS updates
<paultag> Awww
<paultag> I thought you got n00buntu.com
<aveilleux> Well I can do that too
<paultag> I can see it aveilleux :)
<aveilleux> I'd have to set up a new server though
<paultag>   I took the name because Zach didn't like it. His loss!
<paultag> aveilleux: not true :)
<aveilleux> I'm getting a 404
<paultag> aveilleux: set up a virtual host for it
<paultag> aveilleux: I have 5 sites on one server right now
<aveilleux> paultag: Yeah I know, but I plan on redoing my server soon so I'll do it then
<paultag> aveilleux: blog.paultags, paultags, and whube.com, wiki.whube, etc is all on one
<paultag> aveilleux: as well as other domains I won't share here :)
<zkriesse> welcome sqaur
<zkriesse> dang it ..... squaregoldfish hello
<nuboon2age_> question: with the news that Meerkat won't support less than i686, how do I tell which i*86 my machine is?  reference http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-wont-run.html
<squaregoldfish> Hello. Sorry, not paying attention!
<zkriesse> squaregoldfish: it's ok
<squaregoldfish> What's up?
<zkriesse> nuboon2age_: AH...don't know off the top o' my head
<squaregoldfish> nuboon2age_:What processor have you got?
<zkriesse> squaregoldfish: managing my blog, forums, working in the 17 other channels i'm on
<aveilleux> nuboon2age_: Unless the CPU was made before like... 1990, I'm pretty sure it's safe to assume it's i686. Maybe earlier, I don't know the generation specifics
<squaregoldfish> I'm just hanging around in case I can help.
<aveilleux> My bad... 1995, nuboon2age
<nuboon2age_> squaregoldfish: from cat /proc/cpuinfo:  cpu family : 6, model : 13 model name : Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.40GHz
<aveilleux> nuboon2age: The Celeron M uses i686 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P6_(microarchitecture)#P6_based_chips
<aveilleux> ....
<squaregoldfish> nuboon2age_: Youll be fine
<aveilleux> nuboon2age_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P6_%28microarchitecture%29#P6_based_chips
<nuboon2age_> aveilleux: squaregoldfish: whew, that link is very reassuring.  Thank you so much!
<squaregoldfish> I think aveilleux did better than me!
<aveilleux> squaregoldfish: I have a black belt in Google-fu
<nuboon2age_> aveilleux: I'm good w/ Google-fu also, but sometimes someone else has the right terms to search for when i don't.  Like in this case p6 was a key term i didn't know about. I got lost in all the intel terminology a long time ago.  :) So thanks!
<aveilleux> nuboon2age_: Wiki on i686 told me P6 was the official name ;P
<zkriesse> hmm
<squaregoldfish> zkriesse: ?
<zkriesse> squaregoldfish: Oh I don't know
<squaregoldfish> This is a bit abstract for me!
<tpjmiami> hi paultag
<paultag> hey tpjmiami
<tpjmiami> wondering if u had any thoughts on whether i should update alsa, to solve this mic problem
<paultag> tpjmiami: one sec, I'm in a meeting
<paultag> tpjmiami: i'm on the loco council and it's our monthy meeting
<tpjmiami> ok, let me know when free?
<paultag> tpjmiami: it will be a while, try poking a few other people who delt with the issue :)
<tpjmiami> none online now, so will just hang here for a few hours
<tpjmiami> but do let me know if u get free later
<AJH101> Hello I am running Lucid on a dual boot Lenovo laptop but my touchpad has stopped working. Any ideas?
<nuboon2age_> bodhi_zazen: or anyone, do the linux av programs check for linux viruses or just windows viruses?  It sounds like a silly question, but over on #Ubuntu someone said they only check for Windows viruses.
<zkriesse> nuboon2age_: Most "Viruses" on a Linux system will be false positives UNLESS you are doing something WAY bad
<zkriesse> AJH101: Ah one sec
<nuboon2age_> zkriesse: or anyone: related question: would clamav have caught that unrealircd problem?
<zkriesse> nuboon2age_: I'm not sure...
<AJH101> zkriesse: Any ideas? I am running an N500. Thanks
<zkriesse> !touchpad
<ubot2> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<zkriesse> AJH^^
<bodhi_zazen> nuboon2age_: they check for all known viruses, both linux and windows
<bodhi_zazen> "known" to the people who maintain them of course
<AJH101> zkriesse: Found it! Thanks anyway :-)
<zkriesse> cool
<zkriesse> nuboon2age_: but unless you're doing something WAY off there isn't much you can catch
<bodhi_zazen> nuboon2age_: http://clamav-du.securesites.net/cgi-bin/clamgrok?virus=linux&search-type=contains&case-sensitivity=No&database=daily&database=main&display=database&display=virus&.submit=Submit+Query&.cgifields=database&.cgifields=search-type&.cgifields=case-sensitivity&.cgifields=display
<bodhi_zazen> nuboon2age_: I do not think any antivirus would detect the unrealircd problem as it is not a virus, lol
<bodhi_zazen> I have read the article, and IMO the author does not have any idea what he is talking about and not all malware is a virus
<bodhi_zazen> Thus antivirus is not a panacea
<nuboon2age_> bodhi_zazen: which article?
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.fewt.com/2010/06/linux-infected.htmlhttp://www.fewt.com/2010/06/linux-infected.html
<bodhi_zazen> OOps, this one : http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/linux-infection-proves-windows-malware-monopoly-is-over-gentoo-ships-backdoor-updated
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/linux-infection-proves-windows-malware-monopoly-is-over-gentoo-ships-backdoor-updated/2206
<bodhi_zazen> The article states "A similarly infected Windows file in the wild would be detected within days if not hours after a routine virus scan"
<bodhi_zazen> which is not true as the back door is not a virus, lol
<zkriesse> bodhi_zazen: agreed
<zkriesse> back door is very much different from a virus
<zkriesse> back door ALLOWS the virus to enter
<nuboon2age_> bodhi_zazen: zkriesse: okay that makes sense.  What about my first question: do linux AV scan for linux virii or just for Windoze virii?
<bodhi_zazen> nuboon2age_: I think it is a grave mistake to get your security information from fanbois
<bodhi_zazen> Neither the Linux , windows, osx, nor BSD fanbois are reliable in any way
<zkriesse> nuboon2age_: and most Viruses that you would get a "positive" for are in fact false positives
<bodhi_zazen> the article I linked is a windows fanboi who clearly has no insight into either Linux or Security, with a bunch of Linux fanboi comments
<bodhi_zazen> nuboon2age_: http://clamav-du.securesites.net/cgi-bin/clamgrok?virus=linux&search-type=contains&case-sensitivity=No&database=daily&database=main&display=database&display=virus&.submit=Submit+Query&.cgifields=database&.cgifields=search-type&.cgifields=case-sensitivity&.cgifields=display
<bodhi_zazen> both
<nuboon2age_> bodhi_zazen: please explain what that page shows..
<bodhi_zazen> LMAO nuboon2age_
<zkriesse> totall windows fanboy who doesn't have a freakin clue what he's taling about
<nuboon2age_> bodhi_zazen: I mean the long link you posted
<bodhi_zazen> Are you serious nuboon2age_ ?
<nuboon2age_> bodhi_zazen: yes.  Sorry for the newbie question.
<bodhi_zazen> Open the link, it is self explanitory - it is a search of the Clamav data base and it shows the linux viruses known to clamav
<nuboon2age_> bodhi_zazen: okay, i see.
<bodhi_zazen> Is that sufficient proof that linux antivirus searches for known linux viruses ?
<nuboon2age_> bodhi_zazen: yes, that is the kind of info I was wanting to find.
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<acerimmer_> zkriesse: wow.  129 hits for linux.  Anyone wanna place bets on the number on the Windows hit list?
<nuboon2age_> bodhi_zazen: some said that there were no true linux viruses, so I was confused.
<bodhi_zazen> Well, I suppose it depends on which fanboi you ask and how you define a "true" virus
<acerimmer_> nuboon2age_: NO system is totally secure and EVERY system has vulnerabilties
<bodhi_zazen> There are linux viruses, but in general the fix is that the code is patched
<acerimmer_> it's just that windows has EXPONENTIALLY more than any other OS
<bodhi_zazen> Unlike Windows where the code is unpatched for decades , thus in Windows there is more a need for antivirus
<bodhi_zazen> In general, you system was patched for known linux viruses long ago
<bodhi_zazen> There may be an exception to that, but I have not seen such an exception
<bodhi_zazen> So the question is not as much if there are viruses, but rather how are they managed
<bodhi_zazen> In general, in Linux, the code is patched -> problem solved
<bodhi_zazen> In general, in Windows, the code remains unpatched, an thus people need to rely on 3rd party apps, which is of course a big industry ...
<nuboon2age_> bodhi_zazen: zkriesse thank you for some malware enlightenment.
<bodhi_zazen> nuboon2age_: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/284124-myth-busting-is-linux-immune-to-viruses
<collinp> In the literal sense, no operating system can be completely impervious to viruses or otherwise malware.
<bodhi_zazen> collinp: try running selinux
<collinp> Linux is better protected in terms of not having holes that viruses can exploit to gain entrance by themselves, but if some dumbass runs a executable as the root superuser and it's a virus, that's their problem.
<bodhi_zazen> collinp: http://www.engardelinux.org/modules/index/about_engarde.cgi
<bodhi_zazen> I seriously doubt any virus would run on engarde
<bodhi_zazen> With that said, engarde is so tight it is almost unusable
<bodhi_zazen> You need to use the web interface to configure the system, even logging in a root is restricted
<nuboon2age_> bodhi_zazen: have you messed w/ ebox and is it fairly safe?
<bodhi_zazen> Try it out =)
<bodhi_zazen> Have not tried ebox
<nuboon2age_> bodhi_zazen: I ask all this because I'm trying to persuade a friend to come to Linux from XP and he's a security-focused kind of person so he always asks these kind of questions
<bodhi_zazen> collinp: tools such as apparmor and selinux limit even the almighty root
<nuboon2age_> bodhi_zazen: which I'm not to up on.  I was thinking of recommending ebox to him for running server stuff.  It does have clamav as one of its options.
<bodhi_zazen> nuboon2age_: you can lead a horse to water, but you can not make them drink
<bodhi_zazen> nuboon2age_: Antivirus on linux is a waste of cpu cycles for the vast majority of people, IMO
<bodhi_zazen> You can not protect Windows users with it
<nuboon2age_> bodhi_zazen: sure, but I need to know whether its a reasonable pool to lead the horse to. :-)
<bodhi_zazen> nuboon2age_: depends on who you ask, lots of opinions from lots of fanbois
<bodhi_zazen> Security is still security , regardless of OS
<bodhi_zazen> Security requires an understanding of how the OS works (under the hood), networking principles, and monitoring, monitoring, monitoring
<acerimmer_> nuboon2age_: maybe have him install virtual box on his windows and run ubuntu as a virtual machine??
<nuboon2age_> bodhi_zazen: he's huge on monitoring. See he's thinking that his site is being attacked pretty frequently.
<bodhi_zazen> nuboon2age_: well in pwn2own, only Ubuntu was un cracked
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/03/29/ubuntu_left_standing/
<nuboon2age_> That's a useful article bodhi_zazen , thanks.
<Bodsda> Funny how mac can take a system with security as a design feature, and still manage to f*ck it up
<bodhi_zazen> The mac and windows fanbois clam the results are skewed because noboby wanted Ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> nuboon2age_: remember, never argue with the fanbois , lol
<Vantrax> anyone familiar with WUBI
<bodhi_zazen> I know a bit about wubi, zup Vantrax
<Vantrax> set it up on a machine and when you boot into the entry (on first boot) it sits there doing nothing
<Vantrax> should be setting up/config
<Vantrax> but it just sits there with a blinking cursor, even on verbose mode
<bodhi_zazen> Ah, well you are screwed then =)
<bodhi_zazen> Do you have a Windows recovery disk ?
<Vantrax> I can boot windows fine
<Vantrax> just when you go to the linux entry nothin happens
<bodhi_zazen> Oh, on teh Ubuntu side, the only other time I saw this the md5sum was off on the iso
<zkriesse> hello iceflatline
<iceflatline> howdy zkriesse
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-16
<nuboon2age_> bodhi_zazen: over on #ubuntu there's this question: <kaflowski> KlamAV and ClamTk keep getting stuck at 8% and 88% respectively. Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<bodhi_zazen> nuboon2age_: impatience ?
<bodhi_zazen> just let them run ....
<Vantrax> whats the command to tell which architecture OS your running 32/64
<aveilleux> Vantrax: uname -a
<aveilleux> Vantrax: i686 is 32-bit, x86_64 is 64-bit
<bodhi_zazen> uname -m
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<Vantrax> bah, i knew it was something stupidly simple
<ddecator> oh, i didn't know about uname -m
<aveilleux> I forgot about that :(
<aveilleux> I even use it in a script I publish, silly me
<ddecator> haha, there are so many to remember, it's easy to forget
<Vantrax> boo
 * ddecator jumps
<Vantrax> i install wubi with a --32bit tag and it still installs x64
<Vantrax> even used the 32 bit iso
<ddecator> you have to manually download the 32bit iso i think
<ddecator> oh..
<Vantrax> how does that happen
<ddecator> no idea. windows messed up wubi for me so i just went with a dual boot :)
<Bodsda> wubi asks you to select the os type
<Vantrax> hrm, does uname -m give you the system hardware type or the OS type
<aveilleux> OS type
<Vantrax> thought so
<Bodsda> OS
<Bodsda> almost all processors nowadays are x86-64 capable
<Vantrax> yeah, im trying to build a wubi disk image that can go across 16 hardware types
<ddecator> my windows was 32-bit but i'm using 64-bit ubuntu
<Vantrax> Bodsda, where does wubi ask you to select the OS type
<Vantrax> ... how can WUBI deploy a 64bit OS from a 32bit ISO without access to the net
<ddecator> had it download the 64-bit previously?
<ddecator> downloaded*
<Vantrax> no
<Vantrax> and the ubuntu folder is gone, no iso files on the system except mine
<ddecator> that's weird
<Vantrax> your telling me
<Vantrax> im about ready to punch this monitor >.<
<ddecator> hm, not sure that would work..
<Vantrax> no
<Vantrax> but ill feel better, then go get a spare
<acerimmer_> Vantrax: dude.  take - a - break.  it's not that serious.
<Vantrax> acerimmer_, I get paid to make it work:P
<Vantrax> and by spare i mean i have 60 in storage down stairs as spares:P
<acerimmer_> Vantrax: 60?!  sheeeeeeee - yo V!  I need a little monitor upgrade here!  How about hooking me up with a li'l UPS action on the side?
<ddecator> there should be something on the wubi faq about how to install 32-bit
<acerimmer_> :)
<Vantrax> acerimmer_, my team supports 4500 pcs
<acerimmer_> Vantrax: then you ARE the man!
<Vantrax> of which sevral hundred are linux dual boot
<Vantrax> if it doesnt work this time....
<acerimmer_> Vantrax: and here WE are complaining when ONE doesn't dance just right...LOL
<Vantrax> im going to go listen to avenue q
<Vantrax> yeah, i have to make a single image that works across hundreds of hardware types and automatically configures backgrounds and resolutions, correct naming etc
<ddecator> heh, of course the faq says to use --32bit or use a 32bit iso..
<Vantrax> er hundreds of machines and 16 hardware configs
<Vantrax> you will notice after a while I tend to ask very difficult obscure questions:P
<Vantrax> for example, im trying to find a commandline way to change the ubuntu logo on the face browser to another logo
<ddecator> the face browser?
<acerimmer_> ddecator: think he means the "circle of fiends" logo...
 * zkriesse the bot is here
<Vantrax> acerimmer_, yes, ddecator the face browser is the new gdm login applet that you see when you log in
<Vantrax> YAY
<ddecator> Vantrax: oh is that what it's called?
<Vantrax> it worked
<Vantrax> he he he
<Vantrax> yes
<ddecator> Vantrax: congrats! :D
<acerimmer_> Vantrax: http://www.foszor.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/borat-thumbs-up.jpg
<aveilleux> acerimmer_: AAAUUUGH
<Vantrax> i have a photo of my boss wearing one of those.....
<Vantrax> comes in handy
<zkriesse> dang
<acerimmer_> Vantrax: not sure how much help this is, but i totally forgot about face browser bcz I used ubuntu tweak to disable it.  there's also a gdm logo setting in tweak...
<zkriesse> that's evil
<Vantrax> yeah, i know ubuntu tweak
<acerimmer_> just give V a little congrats
<Vantrax> looking for a native way to do it
<Vantrax> zkriesse = zachk?
<zkriesse> Vantrax: indeed
<Vantrax> thought so, did you get your forums account sorted?
<zkriesse> Vantrax: yep...joeb fixed it for me
<zkriesse> Vantrax: For some reason i can't login to the Ubuntu Fridge
<Vantrax> poke the fridge people, the list might have to be updated with your new lp name? dunno really, dont have much to do with the fridge. Nhandler does (poke)
<zkriesse> nhandler: ping
<nhandler> zkriesse: Did you ever have access to it?
<zkriesse> nhandler: I don't know
<zkriesse> nhandler: I thought it was like the wiki
<nhandler> No. And since you are not a member of ~ubuntu-fridge, you can't login to it
<Vantrax> <- i think i still am
<nhandler> I believe you are Vantrax
<Vantrax> oh crap, need to put the rmb meetings in there
<Vantrax> whats the link for the fridge again
<zkriesse> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fridge
<nhandler> Vantrax: Calendar is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
<zkriesse> Vantrax: LP or wiki
<Vantrax> zach... the actual page:P
<zkriesse> ah
 * zkriesse wanders off
<Vantrax> okies, all done
<tenach> Hello
<ddecator> hey tenach
<tenach> Are there any cron jobs or other applications that are running in a stock 10.04 install that would cause my machine to slow down considerably when there seems to be a lot of activity on my hdd?  This is happening whether I am idle or not.
<tenach> The activity is enough to sound like something is being installed.
<tenach> my processor is also 100% in use...
<aveilleux> tenach: top?
<ddecator> yah, check top to see what's hogging the cpu
<tenach> gwibber
<tenach> and now it's not.
<tenach> That was very strange, 'cause the hdd was as active as my cpu
<ddecator> you can kill gwibber and just restart it, i know that's still a little buggy. flash tends to run rampant as well
<tenach> I haven't had trouble with flash, as I don't use it. :D
<tenach> Rather, I use it, but i also don't let it load unless I want it to.
<ddecator> gnash?
<ddecator> ah
<ddecator> flashblock
<tenach> ddecator, no, using the proprietary flash bin.
<tenach> Wow, I killed gwibber
<tenach> and now my cpu is idling
<aveilleux> tenach: Yet another reason I don't like the "enhancements" of Lucid ;[P
<aveilleux> ;-P*
<ddecator> well, they'll be nice when they're fixed up in maverick, but i'm not sure why they introduced so many new things into an lts..
<tenach> I'm not too fond of how integrated specific programs are getting.
<tenach> ddecator, I thought that adding so many new things was against the point of an lts?
<aveilleux> tenach: I'm just bitter about Empathy replacing Pidgin
<tenach> aveilleux, I don't like the switch either.
<ddecator> tenach: exactly, which is why i don't understand switching to plymouth, adding the memenu, gwibber, etc. they're nice, but they hadn't been tested well enough for an lts imo
<aveilleux> ddecator: What exactly caused the switch to Plymouth? It just seems like an "Oh, look. A nifty program. Add it in!" type of deal.
<tenach> Seriously.
<ddecator> aveilleux: supposed to be faster as well i think
<tenach> I had to switch to a different graphics card because the geforce 6 series shits the bed with plymouth.
<aveilleux> ddecator: If there's any speed improvement, it's too miniscule to notice on my systems :P
<ddecator> yah..
<tenach> the part that pisses me off the most about lucid is that both my 6 series and my current ati card, x1650 dont' run as well as they did before...
<tenach> Er, before, as in when I ran karmic
 * zkriesse out
 * aveilleux waves bye to zkreisse
<zkriesse> bye aveilleux
<ddecator> yah, ati issues are aplenty, and i still get logged out sometimes when i hit <enter> thanks to plymouth :/
<aveilleux> Urk
<ddecator> i'm hoping maverick is a lot more stable
<aveilleux> The implications of upgrading to an ATi card (from the 9800 GT to the 4870) have just struck me
<dan-uplate> Hello, I am fairly new to Ubuntu, and just am working on building it out.  However today when I booted up it seems to have failed.  I am using 10.04, and the boot process proceeds as it normally should until it launches the 'ubuntu' GUI screen and then i lose my monitors and the whole thing dies on me.  It used to work fine, and my belief is that a change I made prior to the reboot by asking ubuntu to 'automatically log in as username'
<dan-uplate> broke the feature.  Now I can log in with recovery mode as root, but I do not know how to undo the change and retest.  Can anyone suggest how I should proceed?
<ddecator> dang, i can't think of what file has the auto-login option...
<mohi2911> dan-uplate, you find something with Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-21-generic in the boot screen?
<dan-uplate> mohi2911 that is correct, I do have that kernal option to boot from instead of the 2.6.32-22-generic.  I believe I have tried to boot from it and failed already, but if you like I can try again.
<dan-uplate> I just attempted the same thing.  I got a blinking cursor in the top left portion of my screen, and then saw the purple backdrop with red blinky lights and the 'ubuntu' name and then it all died.
<mohi2911> if it failed for sure, then i have to search for some other solutions
<dan-uplate> I have also gone into grub and hit 'e' for edit and changed the splash settings so that instead it generated the logging messages, but they ran by my screen so fast i could not read it, and the machine still did not boot with xorg
<dan-uplate> mohi2911 thank you for helping, I want you to know I appreciate it.
<mohi2911> hmmm a strange problem in lucid
<dan-uplate> Anyone else mind taking a look at my problem, as mohi2911 appears to have left?
<ddecator> hmm, i'm thinking about possible solutions
<ddecator> so when you boot into recovery mode, you log into a command-line interface, right? (it's been a while since i've had to use recovery mode, not sure if it has graphics or not)
<dan-uplate> yes, it is command line.  I have full access and functionality on the command line, but the tool i used to automatically log in as username was in the gnome gui
<ddecator> right. let me try to figure out which file you need to change to switch off auto-login
<dan-uplate> yes, if you could find that out I would be very grateful.
<ddecator> of course, there is information on where to make the change for karmic. i'm still hunting
<mohi2911> I am sorry guys. My ISP is very bad and ddecator try seeing http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1407602.html
<ddecator> huh... dan-uplate, when you get the blinking cursor, have you tried hitting enter?
 * ddecator thinks this smells of a plymouth issue :/
<dan-uplate> ddecator: If you like I can try that.  My impression is that while I am getting the blinking cursor there is actually a lot of logging taking place that is obscured from me for cosmetic reasons, as it follows this with the gui menu being launched.
<ddecator> dan-uplate: the gui menu? which one?
<dan-uplate> my apologies, it is not a menu, it is just a screen that says 'ubuntu' and has five red lights.  When the load up is working the lights cycle around abit, but I just get five red lights and it stays there.
<dan-uplate> I attempted the strategy of hitting enter with the blinking cursor.  Each time I hit enter the cursor moved down one line.  The boot process continued as in previous cases and I got the colorful 'ubuntu' screen with the five red lights.
<ddecator> ah, so the splash is showing up after the blinking cursor then?
<ddecator> the 'ubuntu' screen is 'plymouth' which is the boot splash
<dan-uplate> yes, i get the blinking cursor then the plymouth boot splash and about 0.5 seconds after that the whole thing dies and i get black screens and my monitor informs me it lost signal
<Bodsda> That has a strange ring to it that reminds me of an old similar issue on gutsy. dan-uplate If you are using a graphics card, try running on motherboard graphics.
<ddecator> do you know if you have an ati graphics card?
<mohi2911> hey Bodsda =]
 * Bodsda hides
<Bodsda> :)
<ddecator> welcome back Bodsda :)
 * mohi2911 finds Bodsda 
<Bodsda> sup mohi2911
<mohi2911> Bodsda, my ISP is making me feel bad :(
<mohi2911> two to threee disconnects/min :'(
<ddecator> that's harsh :(
<Bodsda> mohi2911: go get your vodafone 3g usb stick that has run out of credit. Set up an ssh tunnel through dns to use as a proxy and your laughing
 * mohi2911 takes money from Bodsda's card :D
 * Bodsda notes that the above is not entirely legal, so any profit you make from using this solution, must be.... given to me
 * mohi2911 buys a  new vodafone 3G :P
<mohi2911> Bodsda, ^^ :P
<dan-uplate> Bodsda and ddecator you are correct, I am running an ATI Radeon HD 3450 graphics card.  How do I boot from the motherboard instead?
<Bodsda> dan-uplate: just unplug the cable from the graphics card and attach it to the onboard vga slot (3 row)
 * Bodsda continues to steal one of mohi2911's packets every 30 seconds or so
<Bodsda> ddecator: morning :)
<Bodsda> im off for a smoke
<ddecator> dan-uplate: it seems to be an issue with the graphics driver
<mohi2911> aww :'(
 * mohi2911 expects a powercut here
<ddecator> dan-uplate: there are various things people have tried using at boot, one is 'radeon.modeset=0' in the boot command
<ddecator> dan-uplate: this may work as well: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/560306/comments/23
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 560306 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "[lucid] ATI hd5xxx cards wrongly doing kms? (affects: 34) (dups: 4) (heat: 172)" [High,Confirmed]
<ddecator> ha, forgot we have ubot now
<mohi2911> ok. powercut
<mohi2911> later guys
<dan-uplate> Bodsda I removed the casing on the computer (it is a work computer) and it is one of those slim cases (vostro by dell), and I do not feel comfortable jamming my fingers into that cramped mess at all.  Everything is way too cramped, I miss the old school PC setup like I have at home.  I will try ddecator's advice first as I am reluctant to screw around with the hardware.
<ddecator> dan-uplate: don't blame you. gone are the days of desktops that have plenty of space :/
 * ddecator wanted to clean his heat sink earlier, and it required taking the entire computer apart, but then hp decided to use thermal pads which i can't replace
<Bodsda> dan-uplate: ...... you attach the monitor to a different port on the back. No need to open it up
<ddecator> oh, is this not a laptop? o.o
<Bodsda> oh, is this a laptop? o.o
<ddecator> dan-uplate: if the computer a laptop? :p
<ddecator> s/if/is
<dan-uplate> http://www.dell.com/us/en/business/desktops/vostrodt/ct.aspx?refid=vostrodt&cs=04&s=bsd
<dan-uplate> it's one of those narrow vostro's there, but its the 220 model.  I just couldnt find a pic of the 220
<Bodsda> should still have onboard vga
<ddecator> oh :p
<dan-uplate> I have two monitors plugged into the graphics card, I do see an onboard VGA now, it is covered with some sort of a cap.  I do not however have a VGA connector.
<Bodsda> dan-uplate: ah.. the comp will probably bitch and moan if you try to use onboard then, you will have to remove the graphics card first. After getting a vga cable of course :)
<dan-uplate> ddecator can you please explain to me exactly where i put the  'radeon.modeset=0' command in the boot command so I don't put it in the wrong spot?
<Bodsda> dan-uplate: anywhere, just edit the boot line in grub
<ddecator> yup
<dan-uplate> k, that is what i expected, i just wanted to confirm
<dan-uplate> I would like to try the non-hardware affecting strategy.  These computers are shared workspaces, and in 12 hours when I go home someone else is going to be logging into the same box with windows xp :p
<ddecator> fair enough
<dan-uplate> ok, i added that into the grub line of command and then entered ctrl+x.  I observed identical behavior
<ddecator> ok, try adding 'nomodeset' as well
<dan-uplate> ok to the bottom of the default kernal i added nomodeset and am now trying to boot
<dan-uplate> hrms, same thing
<ddecator> did you see the comment i linked to?
<dan-uplate> yes, I will try that next
<dan-uplate> interesting fact, when I use nomodeset after when i go to hard reboot the machine the graphics resumes and i see one of the 5 lights red, and four of the five lights white for about a second.  The first time i hard powered it off fairly quickly, saw this behavior and decided to try it again.  The second time I left the computer in the state where it had 'crashed' for a long time and then hit the power button, and i again regained the 1 of
<dan-uplate> 5 red lights and ubuntu splash screen
<dan-uplate> In my apt-get update there is an fglrx update included.  I wonder if an update broke something now.  Regardless the update is still taking place.
<ddecator> hopefully it helps :)
<dan-uplate> I think with the link included i got an extra second of the plymouth splash screen before it crashed on me
<ddecator> :(
<dan-uplate> At this point do I just back up and re-install?  I'd really like to avoid doing that if I can, it takes me afew days to rebuild.
<dan-uplate> It's especially frustrating if I cannot accurately pinpoint the problem which caused it to get to this state.
<ddecator> that may not fix anything if it's due to the graphics driver
<ddecator> hm, the fix was committed 7 days ago..
<dan-uplate> I am quite certain it is a recent change.  If it was the graphics driver the OS would not have worked for a month beforehand.  Also the live CD still works great.
<dan-uplate> That sounds reasonable, I have been on vacation and just got back.
<dan-uplate> ddecator what do you suggest I do to continue at this point?
<ddecator> dan-uplate: i'm thinking about it..
<ddecator> you said you don't have an older kernel to boot into?
<dan-uplate> i had the 21 kernel which had the same behavior
<dan-uplate> 2.6.32-22-generic and 2.6.32-21-generic
<ddecator> hm, boot into a command line and try 'sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati' (this is a shot in the dark, but it might work)
<dan-uplate> heh sudo not required in rescue mode. :) trying to boot into it now since that change
<dan-uplate> same behavior
<ddecator> oh, right, root :p
<ddecator> well, i'm honestly out of ideas :/
<ddecator> but you can try here again later and someone else will hopefully have more ideas
<dan-uplate> ok.  Thanks for your help ddecator.
<ddecator> no problem dan-uplate, good luck!
<cavalliloco> Hi, I have a problem with owerheating on Ubuntu 10, Notebook lenovo 3000 N200, fan is working, cpu are scaling, can not see fan on sensors
<cavalliloco> Hi, I have a problem with owerheating on Ubuntu 10, Notebook lenovo 3000 N200, fan is working, cpu are scaling, can not see fan on sensors
<cavalliloco> Hi, I have a problem with owerheating on Ubuntu 10, Notebook lenovo 3000 N200, fan is working, cpu are scaling, can not see fan on sensors. On high load computer turns off
<Lady_Madonna> Hmm
<Lady_Madonna> What do you use to monitor the sensors? GKrellm  ?
<cavalliloco> gnome sensors applet, and sensors from shell (think it's lmsensors)
<cavalliloco> sensors version 3.1.2 with libsensors version 3.1.2
<cavalliloco> Sample output:
<cavalliloco> coretemp-isa-0000 Adapter: ISA adapter Core 0:      +47.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<cavalliloco> sensors do not report fan, just cpu temp
<cavalliloco> when cpu hits 90C, computer turns off
<duanedesign> cavalliloco: has it actually hit shutdown temp?  :(
<cavalliloco> yes
<duanedesign> ugh
<cavalliloco> there are some flash apps that are very effective in rasing cpu :)
<cavalliloco> sensors report 100C to be crit/high, but 90 is crit
<dan-uplate> you cant even boil water at 90, pssh
<duanedesign> cavalliloco: if scaling and the fan is working, I would suspect dust
<cavalliloco> was running winxp till now, and never had an issue
<cavalliloco> maybe just crit/high are off and need to be adjusted
<duanedesign> cavalliloco: this isa little old, but I thought it interesting http://208.74.204.134/t5/Lenovo-3000-and-Value-line/Attention-N200-Owners-I-found-a-fix-for-the-fan/m-p/14292;jsessionid=ADAC0F9A4603ED3A5B4A6685DE290090
<cavalliloco> but what to do with this on ubuntu?
<duanedesign> cavalliloco: what graphics does that laptop have? NVIDIA?
<cavalliloco> I think so, how to check?
<duanedesign> lspci | grep VGA
<cavalliloco> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<duanedesign> cavalliloco: seems to be a common problem with no real consensus on the cause or fix??
<cavalliloco> not sure I follow, but this output from sensors : high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C, which is higher then my max, should I be worried about that?
<cavalliloco> and why can't I see voltage, rpm and stuff in sensor output?
<cavalliloco> duanedesign: managed to solve it, seems frequency scalling and temperature reading did not talk to eachother cause acpi did not get any temp readings. had to install cpufreqd a configure it to work with sensors
<karthi> paultag, what happened to your voice!!!! mohi
<paultag> karthi: it's a secret
<karthi> lol
<komputes_ubuntu> duanedesign: do you know a way to remap keyboard keys, but only for a specific applications?
<Lady_Madonna> Never tried to do that...
<Lady_Madonna> Not sure if possible
<Lady_Madonna> Hmm
<ddecator> remapping for a specific program? the only way i know is if the program has a menu entry that allows you to do so..
 * switchgirl_ crys as she killed her usb drive
<switchgirl_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/450656/
<ddecator> i wish smudo was a command..
<switchgirl_> i corrected that - freaked out till i realised the err "wtf sudo is missing.... whats sudo's number i'm calling them in from holiday)"
<duanedesign> i think you can remap for different windows. I am not sure about aplications komputes_ubuntu
<komputes_ubuntu> duanedesign: ok, I guess I'll just use xev and make xmodmap scripts
 * duanedesign nods
<goodtime> anybody know how to get a second monitor running through a lappy
<goodtime> i have ubuntu 10.04
<goodtime> i found a monitor
<goodtime> is there a ketstroke
<aveilleux> goodtime: It's usually Fn+F5
<goodtime> keystroke
<aveilleux> er no
<aveilleux> Fn+F7
<goodtime> i tryed that and everything went blank
<aveilleux> Fn+F5 is wireless Internet control :P
<aveilleux> goodtime: Was the monitor plugged in at boot time?
<goodtime> yes
<goodtime> its on standby
<aveilleux> goodtime: What happens whtn you hit Fn+F7 more than once?
<aveilleux> goodtime: I ask because my laptop defaults to Duplicate behavior if an external monitor is plugged in at boot time
<goodtime> oic
<goodtime> the driver doesnt work
<goodtime> thats the prob then
<tlpomt> when booting ubuntu received error: no suitable mode found then error" unknown command "terminal" not found
<AJH101> Hello Firefox will not allow Private browsing STOP private browsing is greyed out)! Any ideas?
<AJH101> Hello Firefox will not allow Private browsing - Any ideas?
<mohi2911> AJH101, what you get when you hit Tools-> Start Private Browsing??
<goodtime> got it all running good
 * goodtime has 2 monitors running fine
<tpjmiami> hi, does anyone know if updating alsa (running 10.04) is a good idea to fix a non working external mic?
<tpjmiami> worked under vista before i switched to ubuntu last month
<lazybug1> tpjmiami:open: sound preferences > input plug your external microphone in wait a moment until you can select it and then use sound recorder to record and play the file, this worked for me.
<duanedesign> tpjmiami: also run the command 'alsamixer' without the quotes in a Terminal and make sure none of the mic settings are muted (MM). hit m to mute/unmute, esc to exit
<kermiac> tpjmiami: can you please pastebin the output of "ps aux | grep pulseaudio" (w/o quotes)
<kermiac> tpjmiami: reading through http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/13/%23ubuntu-beginners.html#t15:05 it seems like you may not be running pulse audio
<tpjmiami> kermiac, can u remind me how to pastebin that command
<tpjmiami> ?
<kermiac> !pastebin | tpjmiami
<ubot2> tpjmiami: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tpjmiami> does | !pastebinit come at the end of the command?
<kermiac> tpjmiami: if you have pastebinit installed the command you need to run rom the terminal is "ps aux | grep pulseaudio  | pastebinit" (w/o quotes)
<tpjmiami> so the pastebin site is pastebin.com/8DxWv05U
<tpjmiami> on alsamixer i managed to discover that two mic indicators were muted, so i unmuted them as duanedesign said
<tpjmiami> but i plugged in the mic, made the "echo" test call on Skype, and not hearing my own voice
<kermiac> tpjmiami: ok, pulseaudio is running - that's good
<kermiac> tpjmiami: it's better to use gnome-soundrecorder (Applications --> Sound & Video --> Sound Recorder) to test your mic as skype sometimes has separate issues
<tpjmiami> strange thing is, i heard my own voice on the laptop's speakers
<tpjmiami> (and indeed on the headset  itself)
<kermiac> tpjmiami: please try using Sound Recorder - if you are hearing your voice in the speakers/ headset it should mean that your mic is working
<tpjmiami> Sound Recorder isn't recording anything
<tpjmiami> i click on the red button, speak loudly on both external and internal mic, and no volume, saved file and can't open it
<tpjmiami> getting echoing when i unmute the mic, so something is working though
<duanedesign> after you click record and stop you can hit play and hear what you just recorded
<duanedesign> this app can be helpful   sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<duanedesign> tpjmiami: this explains how to use with Skype.  But its the same for all audio apps.
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#Audio%20Problems
<tpjmiami> i've got pulse audio vol control and chooser already
<duanedesign> ok :)
<tpjmiami> i'm assuming pavucontrol and pulse audio volume control are the same thing?
<tpjmiami> this line from the webpage isn't true: 4. In pavucontrol there is a tab called Recording  where you can select the input device for the application Skype
<tpjmiami> i can't select anything
<tpjmiami> when i briefly uninstalled pulseaudio and tried to install esound this weekend, the mic did work.... i realise it was bad advise so one of your colleagues helped me reinstall pulseaudio
<tpjmiami> i just feel like there has to be a simple solution, some switch somewhere
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-17
<tpjmiami> funny enough, that same webpage suggests replacing pulseaudio w/ esound: sudo aptitude purge pulseaudio && sudo aptitude install esound
<tpjmiami> will be back tomorrow, thks
<GoddessNemesis> hi
<Silver_Fox_> O/
 * GoddessNemesis is aka switchgirl
<Silver_Fox_> Can see :)
<Silver_Fox_> Did you fix your usb ?
<GoddessNemesis> almost
<Silver_Fox_> \o/
<GoddessNemesis> thanks
<GoddessNemesis> i thin it's the desktop to be honest
<Silver_Fox_> What makes you think that?
<GoddessNemesis> darn missd him i was brushing my teeth
<sinnet> Hi, I need to install cuda sdk for using md5 crack gpu... i didn't found it it on repos, so i started looking for information, and i found a way which is downloading from nvidia.com a .run file for ubuntu 10.4, getting ggc-4.3 and making a couple of symlinks
<sinnet> the thing is, i'd like to be able to remove the package
<sinnet> just not just compile it blindy using the script included in the .run file
<stlsaint> you should be able to purge anything you install on your system
<aveilleux> ......
<aveilleux> "cuda sdk for using md5 crack gpu"?
<stlsaint> yea that is a mouthful tbh
<aveilleux> The um
<aveilleux> the md5sum isn't anything you need to crack
<aveilleux> It's not a code
<paultag> sinnet: do you know what you are doing?
<paultag> sinnet: you know cuda is only for nvidia, right?
<sinnet> yeah, i want to experiment cracking MD5 hashes using GPU
<stlsaint> download from nvidia????
<sinnet> i know cuda is from nvidia...
<paultag> stlsaint: yeah
<paultag> stlsaint: cuda is nvidia only
<stlsaint> aye
<sinnet> i have the nvidia driver installed of course...
<sinnet> the propietary one, and i have an nvidia card
<paultag> sinnet: you're going to have a hell of a time. I worked with cuda for a while under gnu/linux, and it was rough around the edges
<paultag> sinnet: you can try and write it in python in five minutes
<paultag> sinnet: just don't save it to the disk, if you try and do all 8 length combos you will be well over a TB
<stlsaint> paultag: LOL...that was the first task you gave me and i still have yet to write that!! :D
<paultag> sinnet: so start with md5 from 1-4 and learn from then up. Don't forget non keyboaord utf symbols
<paultag> stlsaint: :D
<paultag> stlsaint: sure was :)
<sinnet> lol... paultag
<sinnet> rainbow tables would be easier
<paultag> sinnet: as you can tell, I've done all this before ;)
<paultag> sinnet: but they take up terabytes to be useful
<sinnet> i know...
<paultag> sinnet: and that's only for unsalted for under 8 chars
<sinnet> yep
<paultag> sinnet: write it in python
<sinnet> look, i just want to use cuda enabled software
<paultag> sinnet: it takes a few minutes
<paultag> sinnet: it will take a long time to get CUDA running, and I spend my life on GNU/Linux
<paultag> sinnet: it took me a long while, and I'm not a n00b
<paultag> jsut saying
<paultag> it's not easy
<sinnet> I understand... and i am not that of a noob too..
<paultag> sinnet: if you want to play with md5 hashes, write it. CUDA will only be more effective at large cracks
<paultag> stlsaint: and since you are "just playing with it" I would strongly advise you don't do it that way
<paultag> erm sinnet *
<sinnet> i wanna see if it is feasible to crack certain passwords... even cain & abel in windows is going slow
<paultag> sinnet: then that becomes the grey area where we can't help
<sinnet> i could run md5 crack gpu in windows, but that wont mean learning
<sinnet> i am not cracking everyone mate...
<paultag> sinnet: we can only help with 100% not-even-close-to-anything-that-can-be-illigal stuff
<sinnet> i generated my own hashes
<sinnet> and i wanna crack them you see
<paultag> sinnet: read what I just wrote
<paultag> sinnet: that can be applied to illicit stuff, even though no one uses unsalted MD5s, we can't go there
<sinnet> cant help with cuda??
<paultag> No sinnet, you are using it for that grey area. We can't help here
<paultag> sinnet: go find some programming guides for cuda
<paultag> sinnet: those will help get it installed
<paultag> sinnet: good luck, don't fuck up :)
<sinnet> so basically
<sinnet> theres not easy way in lucid??
<paultag> sinnet: there is, but we can not help here
<sinnet> good.. ok
<sinnet> i have another question
<sinnet> totally unrelated
<paultag> sinnet: what's up.
<sinnet> I figured out a way to use ffado and jack with my external audio interface card
<paultag> sinnet: kk, ye
<sinnet> but i want to be able to connect what goes to pulseaudio to jack.. and i found a ppa that is supposed to have pulseaudio configured for jacksupport, you just have to edit the modules
<sinnet> so well, darn, it didnt work, rhymbox or firefox would crash
<paultag> sinnet: that ruins the reason you have JACK
<sinnet> but it replaced the original libpulse0
<paultag> sinnet: it's for low latency audio, pulse would bog down JACK
<sinnet> i know, but i just wanna listen to stuff with my external firewire card
<sinnet> ffado is not supported in pulseaudio
<paultag> sinnet: use JACK apps for doing what those pulse apps do
<paultag> sinnet: mplayer supports JACK
<sinnet> rhymbox doesnt support jack
<sinnet> i use vlc for now
<paultag> sinnet: rb sucks
<sinnet> umm....
<paultag> sinnet: there is a winamp clone for it as well
<paultag> sinnet: and mpd works too, I think
<sinnet> audacius, but jack plugin is wrong
<sinnet> i dont know why.... it outputs low volume
<paultag> I've never had an issue with it
<paultag> sinnet: turn it up :D
<sinnet> it is really down
<paultag> sinnet: run it through JACK Rack worst case
<paultag> sinnet: and throw the gain up
<sinnet> ummm
<paultag> sinnet: install patchage if you don't have it already
<paultag> you'll be needing that
 * zkriesse waves to paultag
<paultag> hey zkriesse
<sinnet> i have jack control
<paultag> sinnet: that's for controlling the jack daemon
<sinnet> i configure the patches there
<paultag> sinnet: trust me, patchage
<paultag> sinnet: I use jack in my recording studio, patchage is the way to go
<sinnet> k will try mate
<paultag> sinnet: good luck :)
<sinnet> have you been using firefox in flash sites
<sinnet> with jackd daemon on??
<sinnet> because it normally causes crashes here
<paultag> sinnet: no, it's a recording studio. I take MIDI  and audio in and record it
<paultag> sinnet: I have a desktop for my normal work
<sinnet> you are lucky
<Vantrax> hey paultag
<paultag> and a netbook
<sinnet> i wish i could just use ffado throught pulseaudio
<paultag> heyya Vantrax
<Vantrax> i have a challange for you
<paultag> Vantrax: sup brother
<paultag> Vantrax: I'm here
<paultag> sinnet: aye
<paultag> sinnet: talk with the programmers who designed it
<Vantrax> ive been trying to find a way to chance the face browser logo without using ubuntu tweak
<paultag> Vantrax: what face logo? the icon?
<Vantrax> the Ubuntu logo
<sinnet> well, they are not very active paultag, besides, you know, when i turn on the firewire interface, i have to boot to windows first
<sinnet> so it can output sound
<paultag> Vantrax: /usr/share/icons
<paultag> sinnet: wtf
<paultag> Vantrax: just replace the dist-icon ( or something like that )
<paultag> Vantrax: it's all in there
<Vantrax> that simple....
<paultag> Vantrax: just make gnome-vantrax and mod the gnome/ theme
<paultag> Vantrax: don't forget the scalable svgs as well :)
<sinnet> its a bebob device, its just luck i can get it to work, because the developers dont have this exact model
<paultag> sinnet: keep bugging them
<sinnet> so it seems that when i start to windows it sends the mixer configuration
<paultag> sinnet: developers love that
<sinnet> i might try that
<paultag> sinnet: lets them know someone uses it
<Vantrax> paultag just want to change that one image, that is supposed to be a 64x64 png file
<paultag> Vantrax: wait... I think we are talking about two different things
<paultag> Vantrax: the GDM login, or once you are in GNOME ?
<Vantrax> gdm
<sinnet> paultag, how much time do you have using ubuntu?
<Vantrax> the face browser
<paultag> Vantrax: even easier!!!
<Vantrax> the applet you see
<paultag> Vantrax: /usr/share/icons, there is a folder for the GDM icon set
<Vantrax> which one is that?
<paultag> sinnet: since 2007, before that it was Debian from 05 ish, and before that Mandrake from 2001
<paultag> Vantrax: sec, let me look it up. 10.04, yeah?
<Vantrax> yeah
<Vantrax> been trying to work this out for a few days
<paultag> Vantrax: LoginIcons
<paultag> Vantrax: Vantrax /usr/share/icons/LoginIcons/apps/64
<paultag> Vantrax: eog computer.png
<paultag> Vantrax: that one ?
<Vantrax> that looks like it, ill back it up and swap it and see
<paultag> Vantrax: kk :)
<paultag> Vantrax: you can add a divert and add a .deb for your mod, and use that for your hack :D
<paultag> Vantrax: let me know :)
<paultag> ewww ZachK_
<ZachK_> paultag: well i'm gonna connect on my ipod
<ZachK_> paultag: so i change the nick and boom...there i go
<ZachK_> paultag: suck it up pretty boy
<paultag> noted
<paultag> zkriesse: you should fix up yer cloak
<paultag> zkriesse: it's still zackk
<paultag> #freenode
<zkriesse> paultag: I know...I've asked
<paultag> zkriesse: what did they say?
<Vantrax> that did it paultag thanks
<paultag> Vantrax: sure thing, bud. Have a screenshot for me? I'd love to see the mod :)
<Vantrax> can you do a printscreen on the login?
<zkriesse> paultag: Dont remeber
<paultag> Vantrax: not sure
<sinnet> paultag: when you use a software that is not available or updated in repos, do you checkinstall or create a package??
<paultag> sinnet: me personally?
<sinnet> Yes, what the seasoned users prefer
<sinnet> what's your approach
<paultag> sinnet: I wrote my own package manager I usually use, but before that I usually rolled a crude .deb. Checkinstall has issues, but is nice for the new user
<Vantrax> do we know what the screenshot app is called, i can run the desktop file on startup
<paultag> Vantrax: sec
<paultag> gnome-screenshot something
<paultag> sec
<paultag> Oh that's it
<paultag> Vantrax: gnome-screenshot
<sinnet> paultag: what kind of issues? (send me a link if you want)
<paultag> sinnet: with non-libtool make files I think it threw a shitfit. I can't recall exactly, but I remember it giving me shit, and one day I decided to ditch it
<paultag> it's debs sucked as well ( the output debs )
<paultag> you would never give them to anyone
<sinnet> oh, yes, i read about that
<sinnet> so maybe the best approach would be to make crude debs??
<paultag> second best is never the best
<sinnet> uum
<sinnet> did you release the packet manager or is just a little private project??
<paultag> sinnet: it's not done yet
<paultag> sinnet: I never release unstable code as production
<sinnet> but the source is public?
<paultag> sinnet: yes, but undocumented, buggy and apt to drive one insane
<sinnet> lol..
<sinnet> good luck with it mate
<sinnet> have a good day, night, whateaver it is for you
<paultag> sinnet: thanks, I enjoy working on it
<sinnet> gotta go now bye
<paultag> sinnet: later
<paultag> Gawd.
<JackJelinek> hey guys first time Ubuntu user, loving it so far but i have one question: does anyone know how to get a Creative Labs SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio 24-BIT PCI Sound Card working on the newest ubuntu distro?
<ddecator> that's very specific :)
<JackJelinek> well I've tried to google it and i can't find anything before 2008 and none of those have worked out for me
<ddecator> hm, i'm wondering where to look to see if the kernel supports the card..
<JackJelinek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<JackJelinek> im trying to follow this to see if it even sees my card but i dont know
<ddecator> lspci | grep Audio
<JackJelinek> hmmm?
<ddecator> that command might show the card
<JackJelinek> this is what i got: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<JackJelinek> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio
<ddecator> hm, a couple years ago they started adding X-Fi support to ALSA..
<JackJelinek> what is ALSA?
<goodtime> i think its a script
<goodtime> like java
<ddecator> it used to manage sound on ubuntu, now pulse is used on top of it
<goodtime> lol
<JackJelinek> any idea what i can do to get this working then? its very boring being in this house with it totally silent :P
<goodtime> go to system topp bar
<goodtime> admin
<goodtime> hardwear drivers
<ddecator> it sounds like it should work out of box. it could be a few different things
<ddecator> the driver went opensource two years ago
<goodtime> huh
<JackJelinek> okay when i pressed hardware drivers i got ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver and thats it
<goodtime> yep
<ddecator> and the area on the creative site that hosts the opensource drivers won't load for me atm :/
<goodtime> its what i did though i run 2 monitors well also
<JackJelinek> oh yeah if we're on the subject of that how do i enable both my monitors? hah im full of problems
<ddecator> goodtime: wanna help with that? ^ :)
<goodtime> took me 1 hour to figure that out
<ddecator> JackJelinek: the best i can find for the sound issue at the moment is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ddecator> definitely not ideal, it _should_ work automatically from the sound of things..
<goodtime> i just go to the nivdia drive settings there and set it
<goodtime> this one will have togo to it anyhow
<ddecator> oh yah, nvidia has the separate xorg settings thing
<ddecator> i know xrandr was used to handle multiple monitors, but i can't remember if that's the current or the old way of doing it..
<goodtime> yeah thats true
<JackJelinek> i recently reinstalled this and i did it somehow last time by getting the catalyst control thing... but i cant figure out how to download it again. Linux is confusing...
<ddecator> does System > Preferences > Monitors give the option to add multiple monitors?
<goodtime> yes
<ddecator> JackJelinek: any new OS is confusing at first :)
<goodtime> oh yeah
<JackJelinek> nope it says it only detects the one... except its on both at the same time
<goodtime> chose
<JackJelinek> what?
<JackJelinek> ill be right back
<JackJelinek> okay got both my monitors working :)
<goodtime> sweet
<ddecator> that's progress :)
<JackJelinek> if i install the alsa driver for this will that maybe enable sound?
<goodtime> update your system
<GoddessNemesis> anyone know about how much of the uk cant get online
<GoddessNemesis> ?
<goodtime> nope
<JackJelinek> update my system how exactly? I hate being such a noob in this.
<ddecator> GoddessNemesis: nope
<ddecator> JackJelinek: alsa is installed by default. you can update by using the terminal or running the update manager
<JackJelinek> hmmm... okay.
<GoddessNemesis> aww]
<JackJelinek> okay i just downloaded 201mb of updates so hopefully it will be somewhere in there
<ddecator> wow..
<ddecator> JackJelinek: Ubuntu 10.04?
<JackJelinek> whichever is the most recent.
<JackJelinek> that sounds right...
<ddecator> yup :)
<ddecator> sounds like you may have never updated since installing
<JackJelinek> yeah i havent... so lets hope this works!
 * ddecator crosses fingers
<Megamoose> trying to boot ubuntu 10.04 with old dv1000 hp laptop - hangs at broadcom bcm43# driver loading - i've turned off the wifi transceiver, no luck.  Any ideas?  thanks,
<Megamoose> instructions on updating firmware are very complicated - not something I know much about
<ddecator> Megamoose: did you install the proprietary broadcom driver?
<Megamoose> no, have not tried that as I don't get past the booting process - i'm working off a usb stick - gets hung up and doesnt let me get into ubunut
<Megamoose> is there a
<ddecator> ah, ok. did you see a log that told you it was freezing when trying to load the driver?
<Megamoose> a "safe" mode to boot up in?
<ddecator> there's a recovery mode you can choose from the GRUB boot menu
<Megamoose> yea, gave me a web page for firmware updates
<ddecator> a web page?
<goodtime> thats differnt
<Megamoose> trying to re-create to read the message
<Megamoose> the message reads (in part) [36.951154 ] ERROR:  firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" not found, go to http:/wireless.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/b43#device and download the correct firmware for this driver version
<Megamoose> also missing are "b43-open/ucode5.fw
<goodtime> oops
<ddecator> well that's strange..
<Megamoose> my laptop model is not listed - when i go to that page
<goodtime> hrh
<ddecator> unfortunately i've never run into a firmware issue like that before, so i'm not sure what needs to be done..
<kermiac> Megamoose: can you boot into the recovery console?
<ddecator> kermiac: hey mate :)
<kermiac> howdy ddecator :)
<Megamoose> sorry - dont know how to boot into recover console.
<Megamoose> i can get to the boot prompt - what do i do then?
<goodtime> tasksel i thing Megamoose
<goodtime> think*
<kermiac> ok, when you're booting hold the left shift... ok, then select the 2nd line (should have  recovery mode in brackets at the end of the line)
<Megamoose> sorry - i'm a REAL newby!  is "tasksel" a command?
<goodtime> Megamoose: what kermiac said
<kermiac> Megamoose: from the boot menu - select the 2nd line (should have recovery mode in brackets at the end of the line)
<Megamoose> i'm booting from usb stick - it tells me "loading /casper/vmlinuz
<kermiac> Megamoose: then press enter... after it continues to boot you should have another menu. ensure your ethernet cable is connected & select netroot
<kermiac> Megamoose: hang on
<kermiac> Megamoose: are you using a live usb?
<Megamoose> pluging in ethernet
<Megamoose> the usb stick is one i just made a few days ago - ubuntu 10.04
<goodtime> cool
<kermiac> Megamoose: ok, at the bootmenu do you have something similar to http://apcmag.com/system/files/images/ubuntu30.jpg
<Megamoose> no, i dont get that far - i'm at the installer menu
<Megamoose> run ubuntu from this usb, install ubuntu on hard disk, etc.
<Megamoose> i have to stop the running to get to the boot prompt
<goodtime> so ypur live
<goodtime> your*
<Megamoose> if i type "live vga=771 noacpi nolacpi" at the boot prompt, then i get to the point where it hangs with that message abt the b43 firmware missing
<goodtime> so the copy is bad
<Megamoose> ive tried the same with a cd rom, downloaded twice the iso file...
<goodtime> idk about that much im a noob in many ways
<goodtime> heh
<Megamoose> gootime: you prob have this stuff more in your head then others since it's still fresh! I appreciate the help!!
<kermiac> Megamoose: did you check the md5sum of the iso to ensure it is not corrupted?
<Megamoose> yea, i should do that - but the stick works on a newer fujitsu laptop
<Megamoose> the fujitsu loads just fine
<goodtime> sweet
<kermiac> Megamoose: if it works on another pc fine then we can rule that out
<kermiac> Megamoose: have you tried booting with the wireless disabled?
<Megamoose> yes, disabled and still same
<kermiac> strange
<Megamoose> i can upload the error message as i took a pic
<kermiac> Megamoose: that would be good
<kermiac> Megamoose: also, what model laptop are you using?
<Megamoose> hp dv1000
<Megamoose> OK, here's the error message i get:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/17789024@N03/4708440572/sizes/l/
<kermiac> Megamoose: can you try booting by adding "nomodeset" to your boot paremeter? so that would make it ""live vga=771 nomodeset"
<Megamoose> ok, will try
<Megamoose> giving me the littledots below ubuntu
<Megamoose> nope, no luck - same error message
<Megamoose> about the b43 firmware file
<Megamoose> even if i found the right firmware file, where would i put it?  in the usb stick i would guess, but anywhere?
<kermiac> Megamoose: do you know what video card the laptop has? nvidia, intel or ati?
<Megamoose> intel
<Megamoose> kermiac; gotta reboot in windows to get the model
<kermiac> Megamoose: can you please try adding "i915.modeset=0" (w/o quotes) to your boot options
<Megamoose> ok,
<Megamoose> kermiac:  ha!! i tried a brief other experiment:  loading ubuntu 8.04 - it splashed the same error message but i'm in now - on 8.04 running off cd-rom!!
<kermiac> Megamoose: yeah, I am thinking that is more of a warning message & that the intel graphics & KMS is more likely to be the issue
<Megamoose> i'm trying your suggestion now
<kermiac> Megamoose: I can't find the ubuntu wiki page right now, but the kubuntu wiki page should be the same - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<Megamoose> kermiac: running your suggestion now
<kermiac> Megamoose: found the ubuntu wiki doc - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<Megamoose> kermiac:  sorry, same error message - only in bright red font color, go figure!
<kermiac> Megamoose: please look at the wiki page i linked above. I messed up the command option
<kermiac> Megamoose: please see the "From the Live CD Section" - Add "i915.modeset=1" after "quiet splash".
<Megamoose> kermiac: the "quiet splash" being the ubuntu logo with four dots below?
<kermiac> Megamoose: no, that should be part of the boot options on the livecd
<kermiac> Megamoose: 1) At the purple screen with a keyboard and stickfigure, press Enter to get to the menu.
<kermiac> 2) Hit Enter to select your language, and then press F6 and then Esc.
<kermiac> 3) Add "i915.modeset=1" after "quiet splash".
<kermiac> 4) Press Enter to boot the LiveCD.
<kermiac> !pastebin | kermiac
<ubot2> kermiac, please see my private message
<ddecator> kermiac: you can message ubot if you want info for yourself :p
<Megamoose> kermiac: i'm in!!
<kermiac> w00t!
<Megamoose> i did the complete line "live vga=771 noapic nolapic i915.modeset=1
<Megamoose> it worked!
<kermiac> very good :)
<Megamoose> kermiac:  thank you very much!! it's just about 11 pm in CA - i'm going to call it a night!!  thank you very much again!!
<kermiac> no problems Megamoose, I'm glad it got sorted out for you :)
<ddecator> i think kermiac has earned some extra BT karma :)
<kermiac> thanks Dray :)
<kermiac> ok, I'm outta here - finally finished work, time to head home. I'll bbl
<PaulVe> Hello
<JackJelinek> hey guys can someone help me enabling sound on ubuntu with my creative x-fi extreme audio
<JackJelinek> i had some people help me last night on this and i finally got ubuntu to recognize my card but on my KDE control module my card is greyed out and i can't actually use it. something came up saying KDE thought the sound card was unnessisary and could be removed.... any idea how to enable this card?
<zkriesse> !audio
<ubot2> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<JackJelinek> now it says there is no hardware...
<JackJelinek> no one has any clue?
<zkriesse> JackJelinek: Ok please be patient...
<zkriesse> JackJelinek: If those are here that are in the channel then they are most likely trying to search for an answer....remember, we are all here on a volunteer basis...we do have lives too...well, some of us do anyway
<paultag> JackJelinek: have you tried this == http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649908
<JackJelinek> yes, i have been trying to install OSS (which it says on a link i went to from there)
<paultag> JackJelinek: no need
<paultag> JackJelinek: it is already on ubuntu iirc
<paultag> JackJelinek: looks like it worked for Bruno there
<paultag> JackJelinek: so try his stuff
<paultag> JackJelinek: and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571656&highlight=xfi
<JackJelinek> i'm super new to Ubuntu and Linux so all this on this page is alien to me.
<JackJelinek> how do i install a .tar.bz2?
<paultag> JackJelinek: it's kind hard. What are you tring to install?
<JackJelinek> http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg21618.html
<paultag> JackJelinek: that is a downgrade
<paultag> JackJelinek: that's new in 2007, it's 1.0.15
<paultag> JackJelinek: we are on 1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3
<JackJelinek> gaaaah why isn't this working then
<paultag> JackJelinek: is the volume unmuted?
<JackJelinek> i can't mute or unmute because it says i have no sound hardware
<paultag> JackJelinek: is this internal or external
<paultag> JackJelinek: e.g. pci or usb
<JackJelinek> pci
<paultag> JackJelinek: pastebin lspci
<paultag> !pastebin | JackJelinek
<ubot2> JackJelinek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JackJelinek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/451216/
<paultag> kk
<paultag> well good news is that it sees it
<paultag> 03:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<JackJelinek> now i just wish i could enable it :P
<paultag> sec JackJelinek
<paultag> JackJelinek: pastebin the following two commands
<paultag> sudo aplay -l
<paultag> lspci -v
<paultag> I need to see if you have a module for it
<JackJelinek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/451223/
<paultag> whoh
<paultag> you don't have aplay ?
<JackJelinek> i dont know what that is?
<JackJelinek> so guess not? hah
<paultag> \Kernel driver in use: oss_audigyls
<paultag> so the card is working, you just don't have the subsystem
<paultag> sec JackJelinek
<paultag> JackJelinek: sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils gstreamer0.10-alsa
<JackJelinek> okay done
<JackJelinek> now do you want me to sudo aplay -l?
<paultag> JackJelinek: please
<JackJelinek> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<paultag> restart alsa
<paultag> /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<JackJelinek> it says no such file or directory
<paultag> JackJelinek: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<JackJelinek> sudo: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio: command not found
<paultag> whooooooooooh
<paultag> JackJelinek: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pulseaudio-esound-compat pulseaudio-module-gconf pulseaudio-module-x11 pulseaudio-utils gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio
<JackJelinek> okay done now sudo /ect/int.d/pulseaudio?
<JackJelinek> restart
<paultag> yeah
<JackJelinek> * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<paultag> JackJelinek: kk, sec
<paultag> JackJelinek: run
<paultag> pulseaudio --check
<JackJelinek> how exactly? sorry for not knowing anything about this yet
<paultag> JackJelinek: run that command in a terminal
<paultag> JackJelinek: and no sorry here
<JackJelinek> nothing happened
<paultag> JackJelinek: this is a beginners channel for a reason
<paultag> JackJelinek: OK, that's good
<paultag> JackJelinek: you will need to restart. Please come back and let us know if it's worked or not
<JackJelinek> okay
<paultag> humm
<paultag> he did not have alsa or pulse
<paultag> interesting.
<JackJelinek> doesnt look like anything has changed
<JackJelinek> well, my sound icon in the top right is totally gone now
<paultag> JackJelinek: od
<paultag> odd
<paultag> JackJelinek: open up "alsamixer"
<paultag> JackJelinek: is there a "master" channel?
<JackJelinek> where is alsamixer?
<paultag> JackJelinek: it's on the command line
<JackJelinek> so input it in a terminal? i got this: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<paultag> oh interesting
<paultag> JackJelinek: you look like you are missing the whole subsystem
<goodtime> apps/sound and video
<paultag> JackJelinek: your sound card is working fine, but the audio system is borked. Did you do anything toy our install?
<JackJelinek> not that i know of.
<paultag> JackJelinek: did you install or remove anything that might be noteworthy
<JackJelinek> nope. I gave up about a month ago and never booted into ubuntu since yesterday when i wanted to get this all running so i dont really remember if i did or not
<JackJelinek> is there anyway i can fix it?
<paultag> JackJelinek: it's very complex, there is a lot that makes up the sound system. The easiest way is to reinstall. This problem should _never_ happen, but for some reason you got lucky and got no sound daemons
<JackJelinek> ive had to reinstall ubuntu so many times. sometimes when i installed it the GRUB or something was gone i guess
<JackJelinek> other times my video card wouldnt work
<paultag> JackJelinek: man you are not lucking out :(
<JackJelinek> ubuntu does not like me...
<paultag> JackJelinek: you can try #pulseaudio
<paultag> JackJelinek: they should know better then me, just explain your whole soundsystem is missing and you don't have /dev/mixer
<paultag> JackJelinek: be sure to tell them you are new and to go easy on the terminal stuff ;)
<JackJelinek> thanks a lot for all your help
<paultag> JackJelinek: sorry I could not help more
<JackJelinek> lets hope these people here can :)
<paultag> JackJelinek: aye aye!
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> the email body to a particular team. I do have multiple hosts with multiple plugins. is there a easy and efficient way to do it ?
<kaushal> I am using collectd on ubuntu server 8.04. I have a special requirement is that i need to send png graphs which has to be embed on
<kaushal> the email body to a particular team. I do have multiple hosts with multiple plugins. is there a easy and efficient way to do it ?
<Theo> gello
<Theo> hello
<Theo> I am trying to get my vpn (ultravpn) working again, but i always get this error: The VPN connection "UltraVPN" failed because there were no valid VPN secrets. What does it mean?
<Theo> Anyone here who could help me out with a VPN Connection problem?
<frank1_> how difficult is it to find a copy of windows and than use that to install onto a separate partition?
<pedro3005> it's easy. just buy it
<frank1_> :)
<frank1_> that goes against almost all my beleifs
<frank1_> i really just need it to backup my blackberry
<pedro3005> well we can't advocate piracy here
<frank1_> ahh
<frank1_> gottcha
<Silver_Fox_> =]
<zkriesse> what up punks
<Ironreaper> Ok, I updated and now my window manager will not work upon startup, I go into system and preferences, Visual effects and set it to Normal and it works.
<Ironreaper> Anyone have an Idea of why its doing this, did not happen till after I updated
<zkriesse> Ironreaper: how did you install
<Ironreaper> The updates?
<zkriesse> Ironreaper: did you upgrade or do a full fresh install
<zkriesse> No, Ubuntu
<zkriesse> I assume that's what you're using
<Ironreaper> Full fresh install, about 2 months ago.
<zkriesse> Ok
<zkriesse> What distro
<zkriesse> I mean what version
<Ironreaper> No problems till after recent updates
<Ironreaper> 10.04 64 bit
<zkriesse> Hm
<Ironreaper> The updates have ruined everything
<zkriesse> Might be because of the 64 bit
<Ironreaper> I used to play games, using Wine emulator
<zkriesse> Ok
<zkriesse> And?
<Ironreaper> and the recent Nvidia update that I installed yesterday has rendered my computer useless to games
<Ironreaper> says I do not have a 3D accelerator
<Ironreaper> I do believe I will reinstall completely and never update.
<zkriesse> Well it's good to update as it fixes bug patches and such
<zkriesse> have you tried searching for any length of time or are you just frustrated and don't care
<zkriesse> because being frustrated about this will NOT solve anything
<Ironreaper> I have been searching for 3 days now
<Ironreaper> finally figured out it was my window manager
<pedro3005> hey guys.. does anyone feel like a quick lesson in C#?
<Ironreaper> sure
<zkriesse> pedro3005: You giving the lesson
<pedro3005> zkriesse, no
<Ironreaper> oh
<Ironreaper> xD
<pedro3005> It's gonna happen in the channel ##learners
<zkriesse> pedro3005: who is
<pedro3005> to whoever may interest it
<Ironreaper> sorry, more interested in figuring out my problems first.
<Ironreaper> I'm do think I may buy Windows 7, I am an avid gamer and do miss playing Crysis
<zkriesse> Ironreaper: ok well that has nothing to do with your issue
<zkriesse> and windows seven sucks
<zkriesse> case in point
<zkriesse> he was a little bit of an ass
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> does anyone know how to install regnum online for linux I downloaded the linux version but it will not install
<Vantrax> what format is it in
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> never mind I got it
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> thanks
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok now it says that my video card is unsupported
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I do not know what drivers to download
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> what is the command to look at my hardware
<phillw> ZeRoDeAtH50435: try lspci
<phillw> lspci | grep video
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> did nothing
<Flare183> ZeRoDeAtH50435: do it in the terminal
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I did
<Flare183> ZeRoDeAtH50435: try this: lspci | grep VGA
<Flare183> phillw: I hope that helps
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok that worked
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> my system is up to date but I still get "video card unsupported"
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> downloaded the linux version but it was a exe file
<Flare183> ZeRoDeAtH50435: that's wubi
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ?
 * Flare183 doesn't think that's the real linux
<Flare183> ZeRoDeAtH50435: that's really windows adapted linux
<Flare183> >.<
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> o
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> great
<Flare183> ZeRoDeAtH50435: The real linux, is only seen by you burning the ISO to a CD, and booting off the CD
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> but it was not a ISO
<Flare183> then you got the wrong thing
<Flare183> ZeRoDeAtH50435: 32bit or 64bit?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/index.php?l=1&sec=31&login=1
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> 64bit
 * Flare183 tried regnum
<Flare183> a while back
<Flare183> I never could get it to work
<Flare183> So I went with Eternal Lands
<phillw> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3926
<phillw> says it works well with wine?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah the MMOs I played on win will not work on linux
<phillw> winehq.org has a list of various ones, along with how well they work.
<phillw> regnum is rated platinum, which is the best rating.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I do not know what drivers I need to install to get it to work
 * phillw is not a gamer, but it is often asked questions. There are two places you can look for things on wine, http://forum.winehq.org/  and the ubuntu area at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313  either should be able to help you.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> do you know anything about openGL
<phillw> fraid not, the people at the gaming section may be of help http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=93
<phillw> the ubuntu forum is not just about fixing broken installations :-)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> is their a way to make a recovery disk on ubuntu
<Flare183> !recovery | ZeRoDeAtH50435
<ubot2> ZeRoDeAtH50435: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> that will not here me if I put win7 back on my laptop
<phillw> it depends one what you define as a rescue disk, you can 'photo-copy' your installation to use in case you really break something. having a seperate /home area is always a good idea if you like tinkering with things, as that stores all your own data
<phillw> ZeRoDeAtH50435: you can make an area under the ubuntu installation that win will 'see' and install on, if you're using a win rescue disk, then you need to take a partition backup of your system to ensure you have everything
<paultag> Hey all, I have a question about file systems. I'm looking to layer two filesystems, read from the primary one, and if it's not there, read from the secondary from the same mount point
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah
<paultag> e.g. mount partition 1, with a pristine tree, and then mount partition 2 over partition one to catch all writes
<phillw> as a win rescue disk, as opposed to a 'real' win disk will re-format your hard drive.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I plan on removing win when I find the exact graphics card that this laptop uses
<paultag> then unmount partition one, and have all changes on partition 2
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> then this will not work because all I have is a win7 recovery disk
<phillw> ZeRoDeAtH50435: well, it depends on what you have to use a backup media as to how & what to backup
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I will to back up my hole system the way it is right now
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I have a few OS in vbox also
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> want
<phillw> ZeRoDeAtH50435: you could at using pybackpack http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pybackpack-a-user-friendly-file-backup-tool-for-ubuntu-linux-desktop.html or clonezilla http://clonezilla.org/  they are both fairly straight forward to use
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok I'll check them out thanks
<phillw> paultag: AFAIK you cannot mount two partitions on one mount point, but i think you can divert writes.
<paultag> phillw, do you know how, perchance? Even a write redirect would be a godsend
<phillw> paultag: 'fraid not.
<paultag> kk ty phillw
<paultag> /away bbl
<aveilleux> awayfail, paultag :P
<zkriesse> hello iceflatline
 * zkriesse is a bot
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-18
<Vantrax> we know'
<paultag> aveilleux, >:(
<goodtime> i hat ipods lost all my music filles and 600 songs on a ipod 80gig
<aveilleux> Paultag <3
<aveilleux> goodtime: Are you sure?
<paultag> aveilleux, thanks, man I wish I could figure this out
<goodtime> idk man what happend reay to tell the truth
<paultag> not thanks man, thanks. man, I wish...
<aveilleux> goodtime: Are they not appearing on your iPod's library?
<goodtime> nope there arnt any
<aveilleux> goodtime: Because newer-generation iPods use some weird SQL system to store the songs, even if they're physically on the iPod
<goodtime> plus the dude left with his ipod missing 6000 songs and some movies and etc etc
<goodtime> ill see him tommrow and try to rectify the seen
<iceflatline> hi there zkriesse
<iceflatline> I'm terrible at using Away
<frank1_> anyone help me figure out how to set up a dual boot on an existing system
<holstein> you want to boot ubuntu and what?
<frank1_> windows xp that i have an iso of on a cd
<holstein> i like to do the windows install
<holstein> and then the ubuntu install
<holstein> thats what i consider the 'easy way'
<frank1_> i have been running ubuntu for a while and love it but need a small partition of windows for my berry
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> USB sync?
<darkNemisis>  how'd i wget without robots? is it just --no-robots
<holstein> can you get away with virtual box?
<aveilleux> frank1_: To be honest, installing XP and _then_ Ubuntu is the easiest way arounf
<frank1_> yea backup
<aveilleux> around*
<frank1_> ok
<frank1_> so......i have two drives now, one is just my os and the other is all my media
<aveilleux> frank1_: Also Holstein has a point, why don't you just use VBox?
<holstein> i would back up EVERYTHING
<holstein> maybe even consider imaging if your really worried about it
<holstein> you just need to shrink a partition
<frank1_> its all on a seperate drive. cant i just pull that drive to be safe and do the windows/ubuntu install on the other
<holstein> and claim that space with the XP installer
<frank1_> thats what i thought
<holstein> then you'll have to re-do grub
<holstein> ive never had to do it that way
<frank1_> i have instructions on how to redo grup
<holstein> but it should work fine
<frank1_> grub
<frank1_> but im not sure how to repartition a mounted drive
<holstein> still, vBox is nice with windows
<holstein> with the snapshots
<frank1_> does vbox work with blackberry backup and itunes?
<holstein> vbox just hosts an OS
<frank1_> the only reasons i would ever use windows
<holstein> and supports USB passthrough
<aveilleux> frank1_: It works if you install the PUEL version from the Oracle website
<aveilleux> frank1_: ...yes, as holstein mentioned, it supports USB passthrough
<holstein> SO if you need a USB port to sync
<holstein> your good to go
<holstein> XP runs well in there too
<frank1_> hmm so this sounds to good to be true
<holstein> i had it running with 256 of ram
<frank1_> how hard is it to set up vbox
<holstein> virtual ram i should say
<holstein> nah
<aveilleux> frank1_: Once you get used to virtualization, it really makes a lot of sense
<holstein> its easier than what your trying to do ;)
<aveilleux> frank1_: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads Download the .deb file here
<frank1_> easier sounds better
<aveilleux> frank1_: Because only the Open Source version is in the repos, and you want the Personal Use and Evaluation License version (because of the USB passthrough support)
<aveilleux> frank1_: VBox is very easy to use.
<frank1_> ok im lost already
<holstein> where?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> with the 2 versions
<frank1_> how do i know if im running a 64 bit kernal
<holstein> you need the one that supports the USB passthrough
<frank1_> whatever that is
<holstein> hmmm
<aveilleux> frank1_: in Terminal, type uname -m
<aveilleux> x86_64 of amd64 is 64-bit, i686 is 32-bit
<holstein> you can do 32bit guests on a 64bit host right?
<aveilleux> holstein: Yes
<aveilleux> holstein: You can do the other way 'round as well, but you have to fully virtualize the CPU and it's slow as heck
<holstein> OH
<holstein> thats right
<holstein> i read that somewhere
<aveilleux> holstein: I think he's looking for which package to install
<frank1_> uname -m yields i686
<aveilleux> frank1_: That means you're running 32-bit
<frank1_> so dl the i686 package next to lucid?
<aveilleux> frank1: Yes
<frank1_> ok 3.5 min of dl
<frank1_> so in 4 min ill be totally lost asking for help
<frank1_> :-D
<aveilleux> frank1_: Don't worry, that's what we're here for -;)
<aveilleux> ...
<aveilleux> ;-) *
<darkNemisis>  how'd i wget without robots? is it just --no-robots
<aveilleux> darkNemisis: What do you mean, robots? wget downloads individual files
<aveilleux> darkNemesis: Also, man wget
<holstein> im not sure i know how to wget with robots
<darkNemisis> i need to scan a site for unlocked directories
<darkNemisis> or unprotected
<holstein> try wget -help
<aveilleux> darkNemesis: I'm not helping you crack into public FTP servers
<holstein> that spit out a bunch of options
<holstein> OH
<holstein> is that whats up ;)
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> agreed
<aveilleux> holstein: Someone a few days ago was saying they had to use CUDA to crack md5
<aveilleux> holstein: I was like "...... what?"
<darkNemisis> holstein, not doing that
 * zkriesse the bot is here
 * aveilleux wabes to zkreisse
<aveilleux> waves, even
<aveilleux> darkNemesis: Then can you explain why you need to scan for unprotected directories on a system?
<frank1_> aveilleux: how much ram should i be allocating
<aveilleux> frank1_: How much physical RAM do you have?
<holstein> XP is old
<holstein> its likes 512 just fine really
<frank1_> 3gb but its saying i only have 2560mb available
<aveilleux> frank1_: Okay, allocate 512 MB to the guest machine
<frank1_> ok
<frank1_> ok now im actually los
<frank1_> lost
<frank1_>   Select a hard disk image to be used as the boot hard disk of the virtual machine
<aveilleux> frank1_: Create a new hard disk image
<holstein> now you get to make a 'fake' hard drive
<frank1_> yea thats my only choice i just dont know what it means
<holstein> on your exisiting filesystem
<holstein> theres one
<holstein> i think its called 'dynamically expanding'
<aveilleux> frank1_: Now you're creating a fake hard drive. It looks like a single file on your host machine
<holstein> i like that one
<frank1_> yup
<frank1_> ok
<aveilleux> holstein: There's no reason to use the static imahe
<aveilleux> image*
<holstein> aveilleux: i read something about speed
<holstein> but i didnt notice really
<aveilleux> holstein: Only very, very slightly. It decreases fragmentation.
<frank1_> if im doing dynamic why do i need to select the size of the vitual drive in mb
<frank1_>   This size will be reported to the Guest OS as the maximum size of this hard disk.
<holstein> make sure you give it enough room for whatever you need to do over ther
<holstein> your backups and what-not
<holstein> it will 'grow' in ubuntu
<aveilleux> frank1_: Yes, that. You can't have an infinitely large image. Operating systems can't handle that
<holstein> BUT the fake XP will think its whatever size you tell it to be there
<frank1_> oh i was getting the impression that it would just take as much space as it needed
<frank1_> if it needs more itll just take it
<aveilleux> frank1_: Yes, that's how it works
<aveilleux> frank1_: But you have to report a maximum amount to the gues OS
<frank1_> so.......how much should i be reporting
<aveilleux> frank1_: Because a computer can't say "you have a disk that's just as big as you need it"
<frank1_> ahh
<aveilleux> frank1_: VBox should give you a default, if you selected XP on the first screen
<frank1_> so really it doesent mater how much i repost
<frank1_> report
<holstein> i think its 8gb right?
<aveilleux> frank1_: It does.
<holstein> the default
<frank1_> 10gb
<aveilleux> frank1_: The max is the cap, you can't increase it past that
<holstein> not going to hurt to say 20gb or so
<aveilleux> frank1_: No, you don't need that much. Leave it at 10
<holstein> if you got the space
<holstein> im just thinking about he itunes management
<aveilleux> holstein: shared directories :3
<holstein> if he wants to store audio files over there at some point
<holstein> that would be cool
<holstein> sounds like the kind of thing itunes wouldnt like ;)
<holstein> but, that was my only agrument for the 20
<frank1_> i have the space but the only thing im planning on storeing is my berry backup
<holstein> 10'll do it :)
<frank1_> so ten it is
<frank1_> now how do i install xp on this fake hd
<aveilleux> frank1_: Open up the settings (gear icon)
<aveilleux> frank1_: under Storage, select the optical drive and choose to open an ISO. Open the XP ISo
<aveilleux> ISO*
<aveilleux> Frank1_: Then just start the VM (virtual machine) and you're good to go
<darkNemisis> !portscan
<ubot2> Factoid 'portscan' not found
<frank1_> in storage i see no optical drive
<aveilleux> darkNemesis: If you're still on that, you might want to look at Angry IP Scanner
<frank1_> theres a storage tree
<aveilleux> frank1_: Should be the CD-looking icon
<aveilleux> frank1_: Labled "empty"
<frank1_> yea empty
<aveilleux> frank1_: Click on it, then in the right sidepane click ont he folder with an up arrow
<aveilleux> frank1_: Then click "add" and find the ISO, then select
<JackJelinek> is there a way to restart a Ubuntu installation without loosing everything? I screwed up my audio files and I need to reinstall Ubuntu to fix it. Is there a way to do it without having to repartition?
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: Yes, if you choose manual partitioning you can opt to not format anything. I think.
<JackJelinek> okay, i installed this from Win7 will i have to go back to it and do it there? or can I do something on Ubuntu itself?
<frank1_> looks like its working. got a blue screen running windows setup
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: You used Wubi? I have no idea then, sorry. Not my area of expertise
<JackJelinek> no, I installed ubuntu using the iso in Windows 7. do I need to boot over to windows 7 to do this?
<aveilleux> frank1_: Change the storage controller type for the hard drive to ICH6... you'll see it
<frank1_> uhh crap?
<acerimmer_> JackJelinek: that is wubi
<frank1_> i didnt
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: you're not making any sense. You can't install Ubuntu from Windows without using Wubi.
<frank1_> and its installing already
<aveilleux> frank1_: Um... problem solved, yay?
<frank1_> is that a problem
<JackJelinek> all i did was mount to Ubuntu .iso with daemon tools and installed it from there.
<aveilleux> frank1_: You mean the XP install blue screen? Not the fatal error bluescreen?
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: That's Wubi.
<frank1_> aveilleux: yea the install blue screen
<aveilleux> frank1_: Okay, don't scare me like that x3
<JackJelinek> ah okay, so just go back there and reinstall? I tried that before and now on my boot screen I have windows 7 and two Ubuntus but only one works
<frank1_> aveilleux: am i going to need to go through all this everytime i wanna run xp
<frank1_> aveilleux: or will i just select xp and hit run
<aveilleux> frank1_: No, it's just like installing Windows on a normal computer. You'll have to unmount the CD once you're done though.
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: That seems like you don't want to do it.
<frank1_> aveilleux: ok not sure what that means.. when i had to find and select my iso i just found and selected the copy thats on my desktop not the copy on my disk
<JackJelinek> all I want is to fix my audio issues. apparently when i installed it it totally skipped the subsystem required to even have sound. thats what someone in here told me
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: Then you don't have to reinstall! just run sudo aptitude install alsa-utils and it'll install what you need.
<aveilleux> frank1_: N-no, you have to unmount the ISO from the virtual machine
<frank1_> aveilleux: ok well i hope youll be able to help me with that
<JackJelinek> okay because yesterday they had me check /dev/mixer and there was nothing there which they said was amazing
<aveilleux> frank1_: After you're done installing Windows (there's two reboots in between), go to Devices > CD/DVD Devices Unmount CD/DVD Device
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: It is, but run that command anyway and see how it goes
<JackJelinek> do i need to restart after installing this?
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: no, but you should log out and log back in.
<frank1_> aveilleux: is that in vbox on in windows
<JackJelinek> okay i will be right back then
<aveilleux> frank1_: VBox, look at the top menu bar
<frank1_> aveilleux: not seeing it
<aveilleux> frank1_: Send me a screenshot? http://imgur.com/
<JackJelinek> yep, I don't have any sound still
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: That was... really fast
<JackJelinek> newly built custom computer?
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: I'm more speaking in terms if the package downloads... linux-sound-base is a pretty hefty DL
<JackJelinek> oh yeah, it was done before i asked if i should reinstall
<frank1_> http://imgur.com/NQJ1f.png
<aveilleux> no, frank1_, of the running VBox window....
<JackJelinek> is that bad that it went so fast?
<frank1_> well ok than i see the device menu
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: I think your sound hardware isn't being detected
<aveilleux> !audio |JackJelinek
<ubot2> JackJelinek: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<JackJelinek> ive been through all those. the guy i talked with yesterday says it can detect it but i dont have the audio subsystem to use it or something like that
<aveilleux> Hardware audio problems is really one of my vague spots
<frank1_> aveilleux: after i unmount the cd can i delete the iso from my desktop?
<holstein> JackJelinek: can you run this in the terminal?
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> you dont have to post it here
<JackJelinek> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<holstein> hmmm
<aveilleux> frank1_: Well not quite yet. You have to remove it from the media manager. It's in the File menu
<JackJelinek> this stumped everyone last night.
<JackJelinek> I have a Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio soundcard just fyi
<holstein> the sound work under windows?
<JackJelinek> yep
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: I don't think the X-Fi series has great support... I could never get mine working
<holstein> well, at least its creative
<JackJelinek> is it possible to use my onboard then?
<frank1_> aveilleux: will you be here for a lil while? its got 11 min remaining and i wanna go eat
<aveilleux> frank1_ Probably all night
<holstein> i wouldnt cry about replacing a creative sound device
<frank1_> aveilleux: cool brb
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: I don't think so, without removing the X-Fi
<JackJelinek> I'm not even sure if this mobo has onboard actually...
<JackJelinek> I don't really have any money right now to be buying a new card...
<holstein> you could just get a crap card at the second hand shop
<holstein> for a couple bucks
<JackJelinek> but there is no way i can get this card to work on this? this card isn't that new is it? i would think someone would figure out how to get it working on linux
<holstein> looks like support use to be there
<holstein> and sketchy
<holstein> i bet its been taken out
<holstein> used to *
<JackJelinek> thats really annoying hah
<holstein> can be
<aveilleux> I think the guy working on it left to do other things
<JackJelinek> so i'm SOL then?
<aveilleux> Sadly
<JackJelinek> alrighty well i guess its good bye to ubuntu
<JackJelinek> thanks guys
<holstein> JackJelinek:
<holstein> did you try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063987
<frank1_> aveilleux: alright i think its done installing
<JackJelinek> nope, ill do that and get back to you
<holstein> JackJelinek: looks promising
<holstein> good luck :)
<JackJelinek> when i tried to force-reload alsa i got this: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/jack/.gvfs
<JackJelinek>       Output information may be incomplete.
<JackJelinek> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/jack/.gvfs
<JackJelinek>       Output information may be incomplete.
<JackJelinek> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded).
<JackJelinek> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<JackJelinek> woah
<aveilleux> !patebin |JackJelinek
<ubot2> Factoid 'patebin' not found
<aveilleux> erk
<aveilleux> !pastebin |JackJelinek
<ubot2> JackJelinek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> JackJelinek: yeah, i would try all the steps
<holstein> and see if that works still
<JackJelinek> yeah, sorry about that
<frank1_> aveilleux:so is now the time to unmount the cd?
<aveilleux> frank1_: Are you at the Windows desktop?
<frank1_> aveilleux:yea
<aveilleux> frank1_: Then go ahead
<frank1_> aveilleux:ok
<frank1_> aveilleux:anything else i should be doing
<aveilleux> frank1_: Installing the Guest Additions. Devices > Install Guest Additions
<aveilleux> frank1_: This will activate screen resizing, USB support, shared folders, etc
<frank1_> aveilleux:ok ill let this tick awau
<frank1_> away
<frank1_> aveilleux:anything else after i reboot
<JackJelinek> yeah, none of that helped. all that comes up is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/451440/
<holstein> you edited /etc/pulse/daemon.conf ?
<JackJelinek> yep
<holstein> and rebooted?
<holstein> or logged out
<JackJelinek> ...be right back.
<frank1_>  aveilleux:so it this good to go now?
<aveilleux> frank1_: Basically, yeah
<frank1_>  aveilleux: i can remove the iso from my desktop and not suffer catastrophic failure
<aveilleux> frank1_: Assuming you've removed it from the media manager, yes
<frank1_>  aveilleux:and that is/
<aveilleux> frank1_: File > Virtual Media Manager
<holstein> whats the good news JackJelinek ?
<frank1_>  aveilleux:find the iso and hit remove?
<aveilleux> frank1_: Yes
<JackJelinek> nothing :(
<JackJelinek> still no audio
<holstein> hmmm
<JackJelinek> still no soundcard listed
<holstein> well, that was my big google-fu effort
<JackJelinek> i have google-fu'd for daaaaays
<frank1_> http://pastebin.com/7unvYwCp
<frank1_>  aveilleux: fail
<holstein> this doens really address the fact that its not showing up either
<JackJelinek> everything is for a previous version, 10.whatever-is-the-most-recent is supposed to have supposed
<holstein> JackJelinek: do you see in in lspci?
<holstein> it in*
<aveilleux> frank1_: I'm going to just choose to ignore the piracy <_<;;
<JackJelinek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/451442/
<aveilleux> frank1_: Shut down the guest machine, see if that does it
<holstein> i was about to say :)
<frank1_> acpi shutdown
<frank1_> ???
<aveilleux> frank1_: Just Start > Shut Down in Windows
<frank1_> i spent hours today looking for that disk. i know its somewhere i just cant find it. i gave up and took the easy way out
<holstein> you could team up on this post JackJelinek
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491560
<aveilleux> frank1_: I'm ignoring it. Move on.
<frank1_> just saying
<JackJelinek> I don't even have alsamixer so that guy is ahead of me haha
<holstein> you dont?
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: sudo aptitude install alsa-utils should have installed alsamixer
<frank1_> ok now what
<holstein> hmmm
<aveilleux> frank1_: Now try removing the media
<holstein> JackJelinek: if that were my box
<JackJelinek> this is all i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/451444/
<holstein> i would probably get a hardy live CD
<holstein> and some other live CD's
<holstein> see if i could learn something that way
<frank1_>  aveilleux:seemed to work
<holstein> getting SOME kernel to see it
<holstein> and use it
<frank1_>  aveilleux:should i now delete the iso from desktop
<JackJelinek> what do you mean? some kernel?
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> you should have alsamixer
<aveilleux> frank1_: If you want
<holstein> JackJelinek: just in the spirit of troubleshooting
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: Alsamixer is installed!
<holstein> id try an older kernel
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: But since it's not detecting your audio hardware, it can't open the mixer for it
<JackJelinek> yep, like i said some guy told me yesterday that im just flat out missing part of the subsystem, is that what that is?
<JackJelinek> how do i change kernels?
<holstein> JackJelinek: i would just boot live CD's
<holstein> to test
<frank1_> aveilleux: awesome. seems to be working
<holstein> might just not happen
<JackJelinek> ohhh okay i get you, like previous versions of ubuntu?
<holstein> hardy
<JackJelinek> ?
<holstein> that would be the one i would go to
<holstein> ubuntu 8.04
<holstein> !hardy
<ubot2> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<JackJelinek> alrighty, im gonna go boot up windows to burn these since im not 100% sure how to do that on here. and I miss my music :P
<holstein> heh
<holstein> e
<JackJelinek> thanks guys, if i can do this quick enough i miiiight be back
<holstein> JackJelinek:
<holstein> not to bombard you with links
<holstein> but
<holstein> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481801
<holstein> these guys say they had success too
<holstein> by upgrading alsa
<holstein> this is recent activity too
<JackJelinek> how do i upgrade alsa? i went onto the alsa wiki and i tried to do it there but i wasnt too sure how to install a .tar.bz2
<holstein> this is what is suggested http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<holstein> personally
<holstein> i dont like creative enough that i think i would get another card
<holstein> but this shouldnt hurt anything
<frank1_> aveilleux: how do i get vbox to recognize a cd? or is that not an option
<aveilleux> frank1_: One of the options is "Physical Drive: <whatever>"
<aveilleux> frank1_: Oh, trust me, VBox can do many things :D
<frank1_> aveilleux: physcial drive?
<JackJelinek> what directory is my desktop so i can cd to it?
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: ~/Desktop
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: Case-sensitive
<aveilleux> frank1_: in the Settings (again), one of the options for the CD drive should be Host Drive <whatever>
<JackJelinek> all this code going on in the terminal is looking promising hah
<frank1_> aveilleux: when im done with that cd should i set it back to guest additions iso?
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: You compiling? (make, sudo make install, etc)
<aveilleux> frank1_: You don't have to, no.
<JackJelinek> i just did this:
<frank1_> cool
<JackJelinek> sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.sh -d
<aveilleux> frank1_: I'm going off for the nifhg. Good luck!
<JackJelinek> and its been going for a while
<holstein> that would be nice JackJelinek
<holstein> easy
<aveilleux> JackJelinek: Oh cool, an upgrade script. That's nice of them.
<frank1_> sir thank you much
<JackJelinek> the people who make these things are amazing
<holstein> amazing right?
<zkriesse> duanedesign: ping
<Darkness_Des> I'm having another problem with BASH, although this one is only a one line Alias and not a large script.
<Darkness_Des> I'm putting it into pastebin right now.
<Darkness_Des> http://paste.ubuntu.com/451453/
<Darkness_Des> I keep getting "find: missing argument to -exec", although there clearly is one.
<tenach> Hmm.
<Darkness_Des> Hmm?
<tenach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/451458/
<tenach> Darkness_Des, perhaps you were missing what I added.
<Darkness_Des> I'll go try it now.
<zkriesse> Night team
 * zkriesse out
<tenach> night zkriesse
<Darkness_Des> Still no luck.
<Darkness_Des> Alright, I'll figure that one out later..
<Darkness_Des> I have a new issue.
<Darkness_Des> I wish to combine several Live CD ISO files into one bootable flash drive.
<Darkness_Des> Any way to do that?
<tenach> ...
<mohi1> hiya te`
<mohi1> err tenach
<tenach> Hello mohi1
<mohi1> howdy tenach? anything special?
<tenach> Not that I know of.
<mohi1> =]
<tenach> how are you mohi1 ?
<mohi1> now only woke up tenach =]
<tenach> :D got a whole day ahead of you then.
<mohi1> its june 18 here =]
<ddecator> it technically is here too :p
<tenach> Not for me, for a few more hours
<Puck`> good morning
<Puck`> joy of todaY: Wordpress 3.0 has been released (:
<tenach> Good mornin' Puck`
<tenach> Puck`, I know!
<tenach> I'm fiddling with it
<Puck`> :D
<Puck`> hi tenach
<tenach> How are you today?
<Puck`> just got to work
<Puck`> kinda sleepy too (:
<nose_pick> 0hey baby'
<aluex> hi, i met a problem while installing virtualbox
<Silver_Fox_> Please describe your problem aluex
<aluex> wait,i m pasting. thank you in advance. :)
<aluex> Output is here :http://pastebin.com/1etdeahR
<aluex> Silver_Fox_, poke
<geirha> Have you installed the kernel headers?
<geirha> aptitude search "linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<aluex> what's that?
<aluex> nothing appears
<geirha> Odd. Do you have a self-built kernel?
<aluex> No,i used Ubuntu Tweak to clean some old kernel
<geirha> Hm. What does uname -r say?
<aluex> 2.6.31-19-generic
<aluex> Oh, god.
<geirha> Latest is 2.6.31-22
<aluex> I dont know.
<geirha> (for Ubuntu 9.10)
<aluex> Hmm, i use 10.04
<geirha> Well, you want to install the linux-headers package for that version.  Should be  linux-headers-2.6.31-19-generic
<geirha> Ah, that explains it
<geirha> You are using a 9.10 kernel in 10.04
<aluex> oh,maybe a wrong selection in grub caused that
<aluex> I m going to restart
<aluex> geirha, something is odd.
<aluex> the latest kernal choice in my grub list is 2.6.31-19
<aluex> i dont know,but something called vmcoreinfo-2.6.32-22-generic really exists in my /boot/ folder
<aluex> geirha? poke.
<Silver_Fox_> aluex,  Rather odd
<aluex> I've solved the problem by remaking grub.cfg
<aluex> thank you all.
<aluex> by the way,what does "vga=786" mean?
<Silver_Fox_> Just a VGA Resolution aluex
<aluex> what does it refer to?
<Silver_Fox_> Set your framebuffer resolution to VESA mode 786
<aluex> i saw some information about changing screen resolution
<aluex> when i start up
<aluex> my screen resolution is 1024x600 in reality
<Silver_Fox_> For the boot only
<aluex> oh.
<aluex> you mean it doesn't affect my session?
<Silver_Fox_> No, I do not believe so
<Silver_Fox_> It is for boot only :)
<aluex> please more detail? .. i cannot catch your words.
<Silver_Fox_> aluex, I will be back shortly.
<aluex> Ok :)
<Silver_Fox_> Perhaps someone else can reword / explain better while i am gone
<aluex> oh,anyhow, thank you very much.
<goodtime> ok i messed up real good
<goodtime> i pluged in a ipod that was a mistake
<goodtime>  i prob can recover my music because the space didnt change ,but i cant see the files anymore
<goodtime>  i was loading a ipod then i did it wrong
<goodtime>  then i trashed my mistake and everything is not showing anymore thoe it still is useing space
<goodtime>  any commans i need to recover?
<goodtime> can i get some help fellas
<goodtime> man ill never use a ipod again
<Danawar> =p
<Danawar> i dont quite understand what you are trying to do :p
<goodtime> recover files
<Danawar> run apple
<Danawar> itunes
<goodtime> ha never
<Danawar> with ipod plugged in
<goodtime> oic
<goodtime> ok
<Danawar> that will recover every thing wont it
<Danawar> ?
<goodtime> as root?
<Danawar> well
<goodtime> im sorry i thought you ment something eles
<Danawar> do you have a mac or a windows machine
<goodtime> i dont
<Danawar> well
<Danawar> if you run itunes on linux
<Danawar> and do a recovery
<Danawar> you might find you can recovery everthing off itunes
<Danawar> because im sure a backup of your ipod is helf on thier server
<goodtime> i tryed i need a link for that app
<Danawar> hrmm?
<Danawar> what app
<goodtime> itunes
<Danawar> http://www.apple.com/itunes/
<Danawar> how did you remove everything from your ipod in the first place?:
<goodtime> idk
<Danawar> you plugged it in and it all just disapared>
<Danawar> ?*
<phillw> Do you have a "Recycler" or "$Recycler" folder? Sometimes when you delete files, they just go to the recycler.
<Silver_Fox_> I have no idea about iTunes on Linux. Sorry.   Did you unplug it in middle of sync ?
<Danawar> He was not using itunes
<Danawar> from what i can gather
<Silver_Fox_> iPod on linux, was a typo on my part
<goodtime> ryth box
<Danawar> so you were running rythbox when it happened?
<goodtime> Silver_Fox_: i think i did middle sync
<goodtime> its ok ill take this thing to a dude i know its counfuseing to me
<nUboon2Age> Q: Somewhere in Ubuntu-land is there a web page w/ ubuntu t-shirt art?
<aveilleux> nUboon2Age: http://store.canonical.com/
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: i mean of art that can be used on t-shirts rather than the shirts themselves.
<aveilleux> nUboon2Age: http://ubuntu-art.org/index.php?xcontentmode=8126&PHPSESSID=94e58ff85a39870d34eb4ff5b53cc890 ?
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: thank you I hadn't seen that web site before. I'm still looking though.
<DarkNemisis> er einhver íslensk hér?
<nUboon2Age> I think DN is asking if Icelandic is spoken here.
<geirha> No, if there are any icelandic people in here
<phillw> DarkNemisis: have a look at http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-is-kerfisstjorar@lists.launchpad.net/msg00000.html there seems to be an Icelandic Loco
<DarkNemisis> phillw, thanks
<phillw> Það er íslensk Loco
<mohi1> phillw, the translator ;)
<phillw> Ég vona að hjálpa
<DarkNemisis> i'm english but wanting to find an icelander to talk to about immi http://www.icenews.is/index.php/2010/06/17/iceland-passes-law-on-press-freedom-and-protection/
<mohi1> I cant google it right now phillw. If i do, my internet will be gone :(
<phillw> DarkNemisis: I think that link should be of help
<DarkNemisis> phillw, i work in the area and want to find solutions to uk liable tourism
<phillw> DarkNemisis: https://launchpad.net/~jakobjs has signed the Code of Conduct, it should be quite safe to email them to the email address on their launchpad page
<phillw> It also has the links to the Icelandic team
<DarkNemisis> awsome
<DarkNemisis> thanks phillw
<phillw> you're welcome :-)
<Darkness_Des> Is there any way that I could possibly build a script to go to ~/bin, copy all files to ../bin.sh, and give them all an extension of .sh?
<Darkness_Des> Everything but the extension giving seems possible so far.
<aveilleux> Darkness_Des: Why would you want to to that?
<aveilleux> Darkness_Des: This is what you want http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/150
<Darkness_Des> aveilleux: Well, I'm trying to distribute various scripts that I make on my website. The only problem with this is that my hosting, uCoz, will rename everything with no extension to have an extension of .noext
<Darkness_Des> Oh, thanks.
<aveilleux> Darkness_Des: Well that's an extremely obnoxious behavor.
<Darkness_Des> Extremely, considering I can't turn it off.
<Darkness_Des> Though it is free hosting.
<aveilleux> Darkness_Des: It sounds like they're all Windows techies who play around with Linux hosting. Unless it's actually Windows hosting?
<Darkness_Des> aveilleux: I have no idea. I just kinda use it to host a few webpages and the latest projects I'm working on.
<Darkness_Des> aveilleux: Thank you VERY much for your help. I can now update my installer and upload a few tools I've recently developed
<aveilleux> Darkness_Des: No problem
<sergio> In a terminal text editor like nano, how can I select all the text and copy it? I need to copy/paste a config file into a pastebin online
<aveilleux> Hipster: can you not use gedit?
<phillw> Hipster: depends how big the area is, you can click and drag in a terminal to highlight then use Ctrl-Shift-C to copy from, then the usual Ctrl-V to post to pastebin
<Hipster> aveilleux: I don't have GNOME installed, so unfortunately I can't use gedit :/  I'm using a window manager called dwm and stuck with terminal applications atm, but it's okay because I just found out about a program I can use called curlpaste. Thanks for the help, though!
<kdotj> hey people, does anyone have any experience with java-gnome?
<zkriesse> kdotj: meaning?
<kdotj> zkriesse, well i have been looking into GTK with java
<kdotj> and installed the bindings from the repo's
<zkriesse> ok
<kdotj> the example code from the java-gnome website wont compile
<kdotj> "no such package" for the imports etc
<zkriesse> hmm
<zkriesse> odd
<kdotj> indeed
<zkriesse> damnit
<kdotj> maybe CLASSPATHS or seomthing?
<zkriesse> I honestly don't know
<kdotj> no worries
<kdotj> thanks anyway
<zkriesse> Sorry...I'll look in a few
<zkriesse> I'm sending in Resume's right now though
<kdotj> cool
<kdotj> seems not many people know, my thread on the forum has 0 replies
<zkriesse> hmm
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: just to let you know, I found some art in the second linke you sent (ubuntu-art.org) that worked out for me.  Thanks!!!
<aveilleux> nUboon2Age: You're welcome!
<zkriesse> hey aveilleux
<aveilleux> hello zkreisse
<aveilleux> I'm leaving for camp soon :)
<zkriesse> aveilleux: cool
<aveilleux> zkreisse: Apparently "soon" meant "now". See you on Wednesday.
<phillw> kdotj: I don't really know about java-gnome but http://java-gnome.sourceforge.net/4.0/HACKING.html may be of help, also the irc channel #java-gnome may also be of help?
<kdotj> phillw, thank you
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-19
<nUboon2Age> I know aveilleux is gone now, but some out there might like to know the Ubuntu t-shirt art aveilleux turned me on to a few hours ago I'm now wearing.  I wanted an Ubuntu t-shirt for  an event I'm going to tomorrow I took a printout to a custom t-shirt shop and voila!
<Danawar> ahh
<Danawar> i heard you say somthing about it erlier :d
<Danawar> you asked for a link to the site didnt you? :)
<nUboon2Age> Danawar: yes that was me. :)
<Danawar> have you got a picture of you in the t-shirt? =]
<nUboon2Age> Danawar: not yet.  good idea. :)
<nUboon2Age> My thought is that a lot more people need to hear about Ubuntu and so we need to find ways to get it into people's awareness.  This is just one small thing, but we do what we can.
<Danawar> Out of interest why do you want a lot of people to know about Ubuntu?
<stlsaint> Danawar: out of interest...why would you ask that in a ubuntu irc channel??
<Danawar> I'm just interested as i beleave some people would like to have ubuntu more popular because it is a free alternative etc etc others might just want to make it popular so they can make money thought there knowledge.
<nUboon2Age> Danawar: because its so great!  I'm so impressed by the support that's available here and on the forums, the high quality of the OS, its beauty, ease of use and freedom.  As a newcomer to it I find these compelling and surprising that I hadn't really heard of it before.
<nUboon2Age> Danawar: I think 10.04 really raised the bar to be very much in the ballpark w/ Mac OSX let alone Windoze.
<stlsaint> Danawar: linux is already used in just about every major business server environment and is on 19 out of 20 supercomputers in the world...the money is already their to be made so advocating ubuntu for money is highly doubtful
<stlsaint> no trying to be mean or nothing though..
<stlsaint> Guest33351: sup
<jimisrvrox> Anybody good with wireless in here? I was having some issues but got them fixed but ive got a few questions as to what the culprit could have been
<sdmatara> i installed wine on ubuntu 10.04 and install c-free 4.1 .The installation is completed no errors.and c-free is working perfectly except its unable to output any thing to terminal.Is there any way to solve this?(or a software same to c-free working with ubuntu) please pay your kind attention to this guys
<smeag0l> good morning/day/evening
<hobgoblin> hello smeag0l
<smeag0l> hello hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> how's things
<smeag0l> good how are things for you ? thanks for asking hobgoblin ;)
<hobgoblin> pretty good here - and welcome :)
<smeag0l> what a lovely day it is here in denmark ;D
<hobgoblin> smeag0l: cool - the sun is out here for a while too :)
<smeag0l> sweet ;D it is a bit cloudy here though
<hobgoblin> we will get some here I think - but at least the rain should be staying away for a few days
<smeag0l> good
<smeag0l> i am sitting here and are about to make a dession about replacing my debian squeeze with lucid ubuntu / kubuntu
<hobgoblin> woohoo
<hobgoblin> personally I don't like kubuntu - that's more to do with the fact I never really give it enough time I think
<hobgoblin> and can;t be bothered to work out where everything is ;)
<smeag0l> i prefer ubuntu
<smeag0l> *Gnome
<hobgoblin> yea same here
<hobgoblin> I'm playing with the gnome pclinuxos off and on as well
<smeag0l> it's much more straith foreward i have been messing a little with
<smeag0l> *pclinuxos as well
<hobgoblin> the gnome or kde one?
<smeag0l> gnome
<hobgoblin> I've got an xub here in a vm that I turn on from time to time - still go back to gnome
<smeag0l> okay bbl i'm going to install ubuntu on my amd 64 bit
<hobgoblin> have fun
<smeag0l> i will i have a kwm switch so i'll be dropping in and out
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> I just drop in and oout without the need fro a switch :D
<smeag0l> heh :)
<smeag0l> it is pooring down right now here so much for going working out at the gym ;/
<hobgoblin> lol
<tdn> I am trying to set up pulseaudio to do this: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/FAQ#HowcanIusePulseAudiotostreammusicfrommymainPCtomyLANwithmultiplePCswithspeakers
<tdn> I hope you can help me a bit.
<tdn> I am not sure where to type the commands listed in the FAQ entry. Are these shell commands to be entered in the terminal?
<UbuntuBill> good morning
<UbuntuBill> and now something braodcasts on my network for about 50 secs of each minute
<UbuntuBill> My system updated yesterday (I raan the update manaer and installed recommenede updates)
<UbuntuBill> any ideas on what is happening? No other computers can use the network now
<UbuntuBill> it can't be saturday mornig for everyone :-)
<UbuntuBill> There are a lot of people logged in - any suggestions on where to start looking? the process list didn't have anything obvious
<UbuntuBill> is there some way to monitor what process is sending what on he interface?
<ikt> why does holding your mouse over the taskbar at the bottom cause another window to pop up?
<ikt> doesn't happen all the time either
<duanedesign> ikt: hello
<ikt> heya duanedesign :)
<ikt> one week left till I'm freeeeee
<duanedesign> :)\
<ikt> australia vs ghana in 2 hours
<ikt> cmon australliaaa
<duanedesign> nice
<ikt> we got whipped hard against germany
<duanedesign> the america vs. slovenia game was good
<ikt> 4-0 :/
<duanedesign> ouch
<ikt> yeah I was watching the stats
<ikt> for some reason firefox won't load the plugin to let me listen to the stream
<duanedesign> i am also rooting for uruguay :)
<ikt> to win the whole thing?
<ikt> what happened to spain :/
<aleixosk> hey guys... firefox is again doing strange things:
<aleixosk> when I type a word in the address bar, it returns this:
<aleixosk> jar:file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/extensions/langpack-de@firefox-3.6.ubuntu.com/chrome/de.jar!/locale/browser-region/region.properties[the word i typed]
<aleixosk> what the hell is this?
<ikt> hrmm
<ikt> do you have the ask.com toolbar installed?
<aleixosk> itk, no I don't...
<aleixosk> ikt, but it was because of a toolbar, thanks. I disabled it and now it's normal again... But why did that happen?
<aleixosk> oh, ikt has gone... anybody?
<mohi1> Guys any Ideas with compiz?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9468899#post9468899
<duanedesign> mohi1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/433488
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 433488 in mesa (Mandriva) (and 2 other projects) "calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported (affects: 24) (dups: 1) (heat: 111)" [Undecided,New]
<goodtime> man how do i use rythum box with a ipod
<sugna> i was reading this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6365702
<sugna> it told me to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sugna> which doesn't exist on my system
<sugna> what should i do
<meindian523> sugna, you don't need to edit xorg.conf for conky
<sugna> meindian523:but it said i should to enable double buffering to get rid of the flickering
<meindian523> sugna, are you using .conkyrc given in that post?
<sugna> yes
<meindian523> and using compiz?
<meindian523> (might be known to you as normal or extra effects
<sugna> yes i think so (i use CCSM to change desktop settings)
<meindian523> yeah
 * mohi1 runs on seeing the word compiz
<meindian523> hmm :(
 * meindian523 has never had flickering....
<mohi1> meindian523, I will not think of compiz again in my life :(
<meindian523> hmm mohi1 if possible, let's resolve this issue first...
<mohi1> grm
<sugna> anyone got any ideas?
<meindian523> xorg.conf has been missing since Karmic, at least
<sugna> i have fixed it
 * meindian523 doesn't know how you are supposed to modify Xorg settings otherwise
<meindian523> sugna, ok, how?
<sugna> idiot mistake had named .conkyrc as .concyrc
<sugna> so it was using the default without double buffering
<meindian523> sugna, ah, so what you were using was the default conkyrc packaged in the repos
<meindian523> which, I'm guessing, didn't have all the fancy features the conkyrc posted in the thread did
<sugna> yep
<sugna> still a couple of tweaks i need to make
<sugna> but other than that thanks
<meindian523> would have found that easily had you checked the screenshot versus your result
<meindian523> :)
<meindian523> no problem
<meindian523> ok, now that that is resolved, how do you modify Xorg settings for things which previously required editing xorg.conf, from Karmic onwards?
<meindian523> !ping
<ubot2> pong
 * meindian523 is too used to ##jswolfbot
<pedro3005> lol meindian523 fail
<methods2> can i change my sound driver ?
<meindian523> methods2, Why do you need to do that?
<sugna> i have another problem with conky
<sugna> the network moniter isn't working
 * meindian523 feels a compulsion to at least talk to a person with a question even if he can't solve it
<sugna> it just shows 0B
<meindian523> sugna, did you try eth0/ppp0/ath0 in place of whatever interface it's using currently
<meindian523> ?
<methods2> the new ubuntu makes all my sound very low
<meindian523> methods2, Did you check your global volume AND application volume?
<sugna> meindian523: tried all of those still 0B and a blacnk graph
<meindian523> sugna, what kind of connection do you have to the Net?
<meindian523> wireless/DSL/modem, etc
<sugna> wireless
<meindian523> If you click you Network Manager in the taskbar, what interface does it show connected?
<sugna> it just says wireless then my networks SSID
<sugna> if i open up the connections editor it says Auto (SSID)
<sugna> i'm afraid i have to go
<sugna> i will try and sort it out myself and come back if i can't
<meindian523> ok
 * meindian523 thinks wireless ought to be ath0
<methods2> yes i've checked all the volumes
<methods2> i've used linux for 10 years
<methods2> whatever the new ubuntu did my sound is much lower
<meindian523> hmm
<sugna> after following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6365702
<sugna> i have conky up and running but it says the network connections are @ 0B
<sugna> even when i intentionally generate traffice
<sugna> *traffic
<geirha> sugna: You are probably monitoring the wrong network interface
<sugna> i've tried it with eth0 aut0 and ppp0
<geirha> which ones does ifconfig list?
<sugna> eth0 lo and wlan0
<geirha> Are you connected with the wireless? If so, try with wlan0
<sugna> i should have known it would be something simple like that
<sugna> thanks for the help
<arr> how can i tell if my gfx card is using correct drivers?
<DarkNemisis> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r4.asx <<karmic koala works
<DarkNemisis> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r4.asx <<<<lucid lynx  FAILS TO WORK
<DarkNemisis> :(
<duanedesign> DarkNemisis: testing on my machine it appears to be playing
<DarkNemisis> duanedesign, hmmm ok i'll try again
<DarkNemisis> not on my machine it sees it as a windows media 8 plugin to use
<DarkNemisis> duanedesign,
<duanedesign> hmm
<DarkNemisis> i have all the correct gstreamer plugins
<duanedesign> Totem Browser Plugin 2.30.2
<duanedesign> Browser Plugin using GStreamer 0.10.28
<duanedesign> DarkNemisis: applications > Sound and Video > Movie Player
<duanedesign> MOvie > Open location
<duanedesign> wonder if opening the URL in totem directly would help?
<DarkNemisis> duanedesign, i give up in an hour and will re install
<DarkNemisis> nope
<duanedesign> DarkNemisis: if you run the following command in the Terminal does it give you a useful error:  totem http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r4.asx
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-20
<DarkNemisis> paste.ubuntu.com/452227
<DarkNemisis> duanedesign,
<duanedesign> DarkNemisis: might see if you have all these.     sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse  gstreamer0.10-plugins-base libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 libgstreamer0.10-0
<DarkNemisis> yeah i had thouse already
<duanedesign> DarkNemisis: THe only other thing i can think of is to let it rebuild this file.  mv ~/.gstreamer-0.10 ~/.gstreamer-0.10.bak
<duanedesign> after the mv command try and play it again with: totem http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r4.asx
<zkriesse> DarkNemisis: did you do the terminal command?
<zkriesse> and heya's duanedesign
<duanedesign> zkriesse: can you play http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r4.asx
<zkriesse> Lovely British guys
<zkriesse> Yup I can listen
<zkriesse> Cool visualization
<zkriesse> I take it that DarkNemisis can not?
<DarkNemisis> zkriesse, one sec
<duanedesign> zkriesse: right
<zkriesse> duanedesign: hmm
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/452227/
<duanedesign> error ^^
<zkriesse> ok that's weird
<zkriesse> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-dvd.html
<zkriesse> DarkNemisis: ^^
<DarkNemisis> and yet i got everything i need installed
<DarkNemisis> 452238
<DarkNemisis> thats the paste.ubuntu number
<zkriesse> hey ddecator
<duanedesign> 'lo ddecator
<pedro3005> hey ddecator
<DarkNemisis> I've been engaged quite a few times, but never had the heart to get married. There's been quite a few near Mrs.
<pedro3005> talk about out of topic, huh
<zkriesse> pedro3005: Oh hush
<pedro3005> just pointing it out :p
<pedro3005> he did bring that up out of nowhere
<belal1> Is there any gmail notifier for ubuntu that works with the mail/chat menu ?
<DarkNemisis> pedro3005, my vagina disagrees
<belal1> well HELLO DarkNemisis :D
<belal1> j/k
<DarkNemisis> aww and heres me thinking being a feminist was worth it..... lol
<zkriesse> DarkNemisis: hello switchgirl
<zkriesse> belal1: Well there should be
<belal1> I hate keeping evolution open all the time.  And it's kinda slow to be honest....
<belal1> gmail (web-based) is a heck of a lot faster...
<zkriesse> belal1: Aye
<belal1> Yes?
<DarkNemisis> belal1, i found a to solve that
<DarkNemisis> type this command sudo aptitude purge evolution
<belal1> lol
<DarkNemisis> it solves both speed and the issue of eeping it open all the time
<belal1> your right....
<belal1> i should just take it out altogether...
<belal1> brb
<belal1> alright, it's removing...
<belal1> so darki
<belal1> a/s/l
<belal1> ;-)
<belal1> oh sorry, wrong window
<pedro3005> lol fai
<pedro3005> fail
<pedro3005> damn it
<pedro3005> I faled
<pedro3005> er
<pedro3005> failed
 * pedro3005 cries in a corner
<ddecator> ok...i think i'm good now...sorry if i spammed the channel (not sure how many times i joined :p)
<frank1_> anyone have a linksys router and a ps3?
<robbmunson> 'lo my fellow bit crunchers!
<pedro3005> hey
<robbmunson> been a while =)
<pedro3005> sure has
<robbmunson> wow, as long as its been, I still know every command to ubottu....thats just....sad
<pedro3005> :)
<zkriesse> robbmunson: haha
<robbmunson> im making mountains out of mole hills for making scenarios for an AV install in Ubuntu
<robbmunson> haha
<robbmunson> nice one #ubuntu, thats one I havent heard in a while ;)
<robbmunson> I am headed out, good night/morning to all!
<hobgoblin> anyone about?
<holstein> whats up?
<hobgoblin> hi there - lost right click menu somewhere - but not completely - right click on the desktop works - right click on the menu used to give option to add to desktop or panel etc - now it just starts whatever is highlighted
<hobgoblin> any ideas?
<holstein> thats a good one
<holstein> hmmm
<hobgoblin> yea that was my opinion as well lol
<holstein> hobgoblin: doestn work with any launcher right?
<hobgoblin> nope
<hobgoblin> not found anything on the net about it as yet
<holstein> did you change anything in gconf-editor?
<hobgoblin> nope
<hobgoblin> I've not changed anything that could be associated with it :(
<hobgoblin> it just fails now
<hobgoblin> got it :)
<hobgoblin> locking the panels stops the right click menu working it seems
<hobgoblin> holstein: though I have no idea why they would be associated
<holstein> well, throw out a couple of the 'greatest-hits' of whate you have changed
<holstein> while i look a bit more
<holstein> ;)
<hobgoblin> holstein: I got it now ^^
<holstein> you got it sorted out?
<hobgoblin> yes - 7 lines up :)
<holstein> doh
<holstein> hobgoblin: ;)
<holstein> i was over in google pretty hard and didnt notice
<holstein> im noticing how late it is though
<hobgoblin> :) thanks for looking anyway - my google-fu is still asleep
<holstein> makes sense
<hobgoblin> holstein: night time for you is it? it's a bright and breezy morning here
<holstein> if the panel is locked
<holstein> you dont want a launcher getting added to it
<holstein> hobgoblin: yup, its 3 in the morning
<hobgoblin> never noticed that before - that said I rarely play with the panels once I have them set up
<hobgoblin> holstein: I was snoring at 3am ;)
<holstein> well, im going to go and start working on my snoring now
<holstein> GN
<hobgoblin> thanks for the help anyway - and goodnight to you :)
<zkriesse> hey switchgirl
<zkriesse> DarkNemesis: I'd auto identify as that nick
<DarkNemesis> :)
<DarkNemesis> i know but on an eeepc thats harder than it sounds
<zkriesse> DarkNemesis: what chat program you using?
<DarkNemesis> xhatgnome
<DarkNemesis> there is probs a command i can do but havent worked it out
<zkriesse> DarkNemesis: Ok do you have the XChat menu button?
<DarkNemesis> yeah
<zkriesse> CLick that and go to the network list
<zkriesse> You there?
<DarkNemesis> zkriesse, cant as the network list is too big for the screen
<zkriesse> oh man
<DarkNemesis> i know how to do it
<zkriesse> ok
<zkriesse> That really sucks
<DarkNemesis> just the screens too big and when i connect it to an external monitor the resoution settings that i could set it to (the options) wont allow for me to alter it to work with that screen
<zkriesse> Hmm
<zkriesse> Odd
<DarkNemesis> ubuntu web book remix... for allyour stresses and  strains
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> hello goodtime
<smeag0l> hello everybody
<zkriesse> hey smeag0l
<goodtime> hello
<goodtime> hows things
<DarkNemesis> bring on the boogy?
<zkriesse> lol
<smeag0l> very good
<goodtime> i got a extramonitor to work
<goodtime> i got a extra monitor to work *
<goodtime> it pretty cool
<goodtime> took me a hour to figure it out
<goodtime> i messed up someones ipod
<goodtime> i deleted somehow all his music
<goodtime> 6000 songs
<goodtime> some of my music also goone
<goodtime> so i gues i hacked myself good lol
<goodtime> i just didnt know what to do
<DarkNemesis> goodtime, well done :) you suppored ubuntu -0 he shall have to go buy 6000 songs from the ubuntu music store
<goodtime> lol
<goodtime> yeah i just wanted to help someone out
<DarkNemesis> goodtime, relax bring on the boogy
<goodtime> DarkNemesis: idk what the boogy is
<DarkNemesis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUhSIoEQtSY
<DarkNemesis> goodtime?
<DarkNemesis> perhaps cus you have no music
<DarkNemesis> hmm blame it on the boogie hay goodtime?
<goodtime> idk
<goodtime> im to blame i guess
<goodtime> i just have no ipod and nor do i understand how to copy files on them lol
<goodtime> i was useing rythem box
<goodtime> and i was lost
<zkriesse> goodtime: Stick a disk in and rip it to your music folder
<zkriesse> that equals...music on pc
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> i got a new 4.8 dvd disk
<goodtime> itds in
<goodtime> its*
<goodtime> i got music
<goodtime> ill get more too
<goodtime> im backing up the music i have now
<zkriesse> WHOOO!!!
<MindOS_> Need help re-installing Firefox... Anyone?
<stlsaint> MindOS_: sup
<stlsaint> MindOS_: you need to re-install it...make sure you back up your current profile so you can keep bookmarks and such...then just either use synaptic or terminal commands for it
<MindOS_> stlsaint: I havent updated Ubuntu 9.04 since months, not having any other problem though, except Firefox, which keeps crashing every minute or so. I have backed up the bookmarks etc. What next?
<MindOS_> stlsaint, see it crashed again...
<stlsaint> MindOS_: your using irc via firefox?
<MindOS_> stlsaint, yeah
<geirha> reinstalling a package rarely fixes anything...
<stlsaint> MindOS_: i suggest using an actual irc client jfyi
<Danawar1> sudo apt-get purge firefox > sudo apt-get install firefox
<geirha> I'd try moving away the profile and let firefox create a new profile
<stlsaint> MindOS_: so just go to synaptc package manager and search for firefox and select to reinstall it
<geirha> If you're not using any other mozilla apps; quit firefox, mv ~/.mozilla{,.backup}; start firefox again
<ddecator> or you can just create a new profile
<ddecator> firefox -P
<ddecator> (when all instances of firefox are closed)
<stlsaint> PEOPLE!!! We really appreciate the responese but lets not overwhelm the user.
<stlsaint> Keep it simple for the user
<ddecator> haha, sorry, i just saw something about using a new profile and thought i'd give the command we ask users to use when they file firefox bugs :p
<MindOS_> stlsaint, synaptic package manager also needs an repository update from through sudo apt-get update...or it wont work...right?
<stlsaint> MindOS_: yea sudo apt-get update will work for you...it will probably be awhile for updates
<MindOS_> stlsaint, I am on very limited bandwidth, haven't updated it since months and its showing errors as well.
<stlsaint> MindOS_: what errors
<ddecator> (also, just re-installing FF shouldn't remove your profile)
<MindOS_> stlsaint, wait a sec, I'll post it
<stlsaint> +1 ^^...though a backup wouldnt hurt
<stlsaint> MindOS_: do not post here
<stlsaint> MindOS_: use pastebin
<ddecator> true
<MindOS_> stlsaint, http://pastebin.ca/1887280
<stlsaint> MindOS_: you running cairo dock?
<geirha> You're missing the gpg key for repository.cairo-dock.org
<MindOS_> no, but i have it installed...
<stlsaint> MindOS_: your trying to update from their repos but either their down or your connection reaching
<MindOS_> stlsaint, how about removing it from the system, I don't need it..
<stlsaint> geirha: that shouldnt hinder updates from happening
<stlsaint> MindOS_: i dont cairo so i dont know the package name of it but if you remove that repo entry from your sources.list and purge cairo that will solve the cairo key/server error
<geirha> stlsaint: No, it'll just show annoying errors everytime one does.
<stlsaint> geirha: very true and very annoying
<geirha> «The domain name cairo-dock.org has unfortunately changed ! Now, you can find the website, wiki, forum, repository, doc, etc. on glx-dock.org»
<geirha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<stlsaint> MindOS_: so you have an option of either updating your sources.list to glx-dock.org or completely removing cairo
<MindOS_> stlsaint, I would like to completely remove it..
<geirha> removing the cairo repository, you don't need to remove the package.
<stlsaint> geirha: there has to be something installed....
<stlsaint> MindOS_: first step is to remove that cairo sources.list entry
<geirha> Either way you'll have to edit sources.list and either remove or edit a line or two
<geirha> stlsaint: Yes, but you don't need the repository once it's installed ... you just won't get any updates for it.
<MindOS_> geirha, how to go around doing that task!?
<stlsaint> geirha: right, thats why i said remove the sources.list then remove the package that was installed....
<stlsaint> MindOS_: open a terminal...
<geirha> MindOS_: The easiest way is to use software sources. System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<MindOS_> girha, I have opened software sources..
<stlsaint> MindOS_: type: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<geirha> Go to the third party tab
<stlsaint> LOL...or use the gui...very true!!
<stlsaint> geirha: ;)
<geirha> Locate the cairo-dock line
<geirha> And either deselct it, or edit it and change cairo-dock.org to glx-dock.org
<ddecator> stlsaint: always go with the gui by default in support channels :p
<stlsaint> geirha: he wants to remove the entry
<stlsaint> ddecator: meh, most instances true...some its faster for cli
<MindOS_> geirha: OK...then I need to uncheck the box for cairo..right?
<stlsaint> ddecator: plus im multitasking :D
<ddecator> stlsaint: faster definitely, but sometimes i mention commands and it throws people off haha. i just offer the gui until i know if they're familiar enough with cli :)
<geirha> MindOS_: Yes.
<MindOS_> geirha: ;), then?
<ddecator> stlsaint: haha, i was doing that last night :p
<geirha> MindOS_: The close button in the lower right :)
<MindOS_> geirha: it asked for a Reload.. and I clicked it...was it right?
<geirha> MindOS_: Yes, that's equivalent to an «apt-get update»
<MindOS_> geirha: Update Manager has started... asking for an update sized 233 MB ...I am on limited bandwidth..
<MindOS_> geirha: But I surely need to sort out Firefox
<geirha> There are ways to download the updates on a different machine (one with better bandwidth), and bring them to your computer via a memory stick or cd
<MindOS_> geirha: You are right , but is it a pre-requisite for sorting out the Firefox matter?
<geirha> Yeah, I'm not convinced reinstalling firefox will do any good. It's typically a plugin or addon that makes it crash.
<geirha> Have you tried disabling all addons?
<MindOS_> geirha: Yeah, I have tried that as well
<MindOS_> How about Opera for Linux compared to Firefox?
<geirha> Haven't tried opera for linux for ages, but I hear it works well.
<MindOS_> geirha: ANy other way of installing it instead of downloading it from their website?
<geirha> I'm afraid you can't make it magically appear on disk without the package.
<stlsaint> bah, go chromium/chrome
<revolverXD> hello
<revolverXD> might i ask for help regarding lucid lynx?
<geirha> You may.
<revolverXD> i had a freak chain of accidents recently :\ first ubuntu stoped connecting to the net then i discoverd the network manager dosent work at all and by following the advice of some site i purged my gnome desktop and now i stare at the command line with no idea how to restore what i did
<geirha> Ok, have you logged in on the command-line?
<revolverXD> yep
<geirha> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<revolverXD> ah you mean to the net ?
<revolverXD> then no
<revolverXD> that exactly the problem i dont have an idea how to log to the net using the command line
<geirha> Ah, you're not connected to the net at the moment? I see. What type of connection is it? wired or wireless?
<revolverXD> wired connected to vpn network and using mpls connection
<geirha> mpls?
<revolverXD> sort of connection that allways allows you to be connected
<geirha> Hm. And you need to authenticate with vpn to get on the internet?
<revolverXD> nope the connection is allways on
<revolverXD> even now my router is broadcasting and im using my notebook to talk with you :)
<geirha> Ok, so you really only need to run a dhcpclient
<revolverXD> that the command "dhcpclient" ?
<geirha> Do you know the name of the network interface? eth0 most likely
<revolverXD> yeah that eth0
<geirha> Ok, try: sudo dhclient3 eth0
<geirha> Then, ping www.google.com  to see if you have a connection
<revolverXD> :\ strang it says i dont have any device named eth0
<geirha> what devices does   ifconfig   list?
<revolverXD> :)
<revolverXD> it works
<geirha> :)
<revolverXD> the ping works too :)
<geirha> Great, now you can reinstall ubuntu-desktop :)
<revolverXD> lets see it sudo apt-get gnome-desktop?
<geirha> ubuntu-desktop
<geirha> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop  or  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<revolverXD> :) muhaha it works :)
<revolverXD> thank you alot geirha
<geirha> No problem :)
<revolverXD> i think i will stick to this chanel and see what more i can learn :)
<mathay> Hullo
<Bigleon> Hello there, I figured this would be best place to ask, I've been commisned by mother to set up my old laptop for one of her very computer illerate friends... I  was wondering which flavour of linux(ubuntu) would be best for someone used to Win XP... and some programs that can make her transition from XP to Linux a easy and painfree one.
<Bigleon> Sorry about my fail at grammar there on a secondary note. >.< A wee bit tired today.
<revolverXD1> not exactly an expert but it think 10.04 notebook remix could be the answer
<revolverXD1> besides it will prevent her from doing things that will harm the OS since its locked like a fortress
<Bigleon> Well aren't all of them.... sense rootpass word i'll keep XD
<Bigleon> sence**
<revolverXD1> ah that an option now that you mention it you can set the os to automaticly log as her user and keep the root pass :) to prevent accidents
<Bigleon> She has arthritus or something... so she can't sit up strait which is reason I'm giving her old LP... and so she still has her old XP... she does a lot of research papers etc...
<Bigleon> I'm thinking about attempiting to "Intergrate" Docs.google.com some how in her LP and desktop
<revolverXD1> that way beyond my current knowledge :)
<Bigleon> I think the her "Application bar" will consit of 4 things, Firefox, Hot link for docs. Kopete and direct link for Ubuntu support :P
<Bigleon> My Biggest issue is that if somehting grows wrong while ii'm at college she should be able to resolve it her self.
<malev_> hi there. does anyone has any idea about streamming?
<Bigleon> A little Malev_
<revolverXD1> well you could allways try and ask someone to explain to you how to set the LP for remote access via the net
<malev_> hi Bigleon how are you?
<Bigleon> Fine, what exactly do you need help with.
<malev_> Bigleon, I'm researching about live streamming with theora for a comunitary channel from Argentina.
<Bigleon> rev my college kills off VPN like none other.
<malev_> I'm planning to use giss.tv
<malev_> but not sure about choosing an mp3 channel or a ogg.
<Bigleon> Alright, so are you wanting to view streamed material or stream out material?
<malev_> Bigleon, to stream out material.
<Bigleon> Well Ogg... is linux friendly... and assuming you got patch Mp3 is universaly friendly.
<revolverXD1> lol
<Bigleon> revolver i went all the way up to head of department just so i can could get a vpn on campus network so i could access my server in dorm room from anywhere on campus... they are like "use ours" Theirs 250mbs of space... mine 1tb...
<malev_> Bigleon, ... that is the problem. I need it to be universally friendly. Does ogg work on any PC?
<Bigleon> Ogg not so much... I would say mp3 or mp4...
<Bigleon> I have a ogg copy of David mathews band sitting on my HD and i haven't beeen able to listen to it because WMC, Itunes, and Zune all refuse to play it. XD
<malev_> oks! thanks Bigleon
<revolverXD1> bigleon what did you said you wanted the layout of the OS to be ? i will try and see hwo it works on my netbook
<zkriesse> ah the cheerful sound of new guys helping out
<revolverXD1> how*
<Bigleon> Check out one of the Main Help Channels for further information on streaming process i'm sure they can help...
<zkriesse> welcome to revolverXD1 Bigleon
<revolverXD1> thx :)
<Bigleon> Recolver if you do that it would be awesome I can't work on the laptop for another 2 weeks.. Left it at home, (going to a wedding next weekend so spendign to weeks at the gf's.)
<Bigleon> Umm Super basic layout, that has easy access to Firefox, Kopete, Hotlink for google docs, and a hotlink for Irc, with explanation under each button.
<revolverXD1> ok working on it will take some time
<Bigleon> zkriesse I love linux and prefer to use it, unfortunately I'm a big video gamer.. and microsoft rarely supports the other.
<Bigleon> If Stream would be more Linux friendly I think i might get Kubuntu 64bit back.
<Bigleon> I also got a ATI video card in here, and last i heard ati doesn't support debian all to well.. unless something has changed in the last 2 years.
<zkriesse> Bigleon: True
<Bigleon> Have they made an easier to install Dual boot for debian/win7?
<revolverXD1> i was using windows since the age of 8 and now a month ago i decided i had enough and now i find myself in totally alien enviorment
<zkriesse> Bigleon: eh not sure
<zkriesse> revolverXD1: Ah cool...what version/distro are you using?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-13
<johnnylep> hi, i'm trying to install Foxit Reader but have hit problems. i've downloaded it via Terminal but it wont open. Can anyone help?
<holstein> johnnylep: you have FoxitReader_1.1.0_i386.deb ??
<holstein> something like that?
<johnnylep> FoxitReader_1.1.0_i386.deb yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> just go click on it, and it should just prompt you to install
<holstein> you can do it in the terminal if you prefer...
<holstein> sudo dpkg -i path/to/FoxitReader_1.1.0_i386.deb
<johnnylep> many thanks Holstein, i tried that from the folder but got an error
<holstein> *replacing path/to with the actual path
<holstein> johnnylep: what error?
<holstein> missing dependancies?
<johnnylep> that's a bit advanced for me, but can work through it slowly
<holstein> where is the .deb?
<johnnylep> yes, i think it was missing dependencies. i'll try it again and check. back in a minute
<holstein> /home/johnnylep/Downloads?
<holstein> it'll look like sudo dpkg -i /home/YOU/Downloads/FoxitReader_1.1.0_i386.deb
<johnnylep> it has loaded itself into my applications list (launched from the top left menu bar - 11.04 classic) but when i click it, i get the following error message Failed to execute child process "FoxitReader" (No such file or directory)
<holstein> johnnylep: did it install ?
<holstein> no errors?
<holstein> open a terminal and try starting FoxitReader
<johnnylep> sorry, how do i do that in terminal?
<holstein> just open a terminal, and type Fox and hit tab
<holstein> it *should* auto complete Foxit...
<johnnylep> it gave me  sudo apt-get install objcryst-fox  should i accept/
<holstein> ??
<holstein> it?
<holstein> no
<holstein> i dont know what that is
<holstein> johnnylep: did Foxit install or not?
<holstein> im not clear on that
<johnnylep> ok, i typed Fox into terminal and hit enter
<johnnylep> and got that message
<holstein> johnnylep: try fo
<holstein> then tab
<johnnylep> command not found
<holstein> yeah, dont hit enter...
<holstein> NM, look in the menu for it
<holstein> under 'office'
<holstein> johnnylep: or is that what you used before to launch it?
<johnnylep> i haven't been able to launch it before. i tried 'fo' and terminal has given me a list of files with 'fo' in it. nothing there with 'fox' though.
<holstein> OK, so you probably didnt install it then
<holstein> johnnylep: open synaptic, and make sure... search for foxit
<holstein> let me finish installing it, and looking around, and i have another suggestion for you...
<holstein> johnnylep: OK, in the terminal type
<holstein> FoxitReader
<holstein> then hit enter
<johnnylep> synaptic says i have installed it. will try FoxitReader in terminal. thanks for your patience
<johnnylep> command not found
<holstein> johnnylep: no worries... its actually not trivial to install something *not* in the repos
<holstein> johnnylep: you have a capital F and R ?
<holstein> *exactly* like i have it there?
<holstein> m@apollo:~$ FoxitReader
<johnnylep> yes
<holstein> ^ that launches it for me...
<holstein> well, go back to synaptic or however you feel comfortable uninstalling it
<johnnylep> exactly the same as you, but it wont launch
<holstein> get that package removed, and then we are going to add this PPA
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~ed10vi86/+archive/ppa/+index?field.series_filter=
<holstein> i'll talk you through it
<holstein> johnnylep: unless you want to just use evince ??
<johnnylep> thanks again Holstein.  question 2.....how to remove it?
<johnnylep> evince? is that a pdf reader? i have been using foxit because it allows me to enter bookmarks and comments in a pdf which can then be read by my mindmapping software, sciplore.
<holstein> johnnylep: i would suggest using synaptic, its graphical, and you found it there before
<holstein> just find it, and remove it, and let me know...
<johnnylep> ok, give me a couple of minutes
<johnnylep> removed. wow....i'm really liking ubuntu
<holstein> johnnylep: OK, just to make sure, delete the package you dowloaded, and open a terminal
<johnnylep> ok, terminal is open
<holstein> type cd /home/YOU/Downloads
<holstein> then
<holstein> wget http://mirrors.foxitsoftware.com/pub/foxit/reader/desktop/linux/1.x/1.1/enu/FoxitReader_1.1.0_i386.deb
<holstein> ^ just copy and paste
<johnnylep> bash: cd: /home/YOU/Downloads: No such file or directory
<holstein> yeah, replace YOU with your username
<johnnylep> ahhhhh....
<holstein> john
<holstein> cd /home/john/Downloads
<holstein> THEN that wget command
<johnnylep> bash: cd/home/john/Downloads: No such file or directory
<holstein> right
<holstein> cd is a command
<holstein> you'll need a space after it
<holstein> so..
<holstein> cd /home/john/Downloads
<holstein> cd = change directory, and /Downloads is the directory
<johnnylep> john@jr-nec:~/Downloads$
<holstein> * you can also use that little ~ like this
<holstein> cd ~/Downloads
<holstein> anyways, now the wget command
<johnnylep> thank you. i'm learning lots - you can probably guess my age is pre-computers......
<holstein> wget says download this, and the URL tell it what to get
<holstein> johnnylep: no worries... i got some time right now anyways
<holstein> im surprised that it didnt work before, so i want to step you through exactly what i did
<holstein> just to be sure*
<holstein> you should get a confirmation that it downloaded... right?
<johnnylep> downloaded, done
<holstein> cool... now
<holstein> sudo dpkg -i FoxitReader_1.1.0_i386.deb
<holstein> report any errors, otherwise at the promt try...
<holstein> FoxitReader
<johnnylep> it asked for my password. entered it and got 'dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process'
<holstein> AH
<holstein> johnnylep: yeah, close synaptic
<holstein> and anything else like that , updater or software center
<holstein> then try again...
<johnnylep> it started unpacking, got to 'Processing triggers for python-support ...' and then returned to 'john@jr-nec:~/Downloads$'
<holstein> cool
<johnnylep> oh good
<holstein> try FoxitReader now
<johnnylep> voila.  Holstein, you're a star. many, many thanks
<holstein> johnnylep: :)
<holstein> heres something else interesting for you for the future
<holstein> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/super_os?dist=natty
<holstein> ^ theres mention of a PPA that might interest you... i havent tried it so i cant say
<johnnylep> i buy you a bottle of the holstein if i could
<holstein> if you just want to glance and it and bookmark it for later, thats cool :)
<holstein> johnnylep: :)
<johnnylep> just had a look.  the words are familiar but a bit complex at the moment. i'm still trying to figure my way through the repository systems.
<johnnylep> are you in the mood to help me set up my 2nd monitor? i've tried and lost the battle
<holstein> as a rule, i like to try and install from the repo, then i look for a PPA, then i try looking for a .deb
<holstein> then, its build on your own
<holstein> that PPA has a ton of stuff in it though
<holstein> that many pacakges can really have an effect, maybe a negative one... there a purge-ppa command though
<holstein> anyways... what graphics card johnnylep ?
<holstein> nvidia
<johnnylep> i need to have a good read on PPA, it's a new area for me
<johnnylep> not sure
<johnnylep> is there an easy way to find out?
<johnnylep> find out graphic card, that is
<holstein> johnnylep: in the terminal, run
<holstein> lspci -v
<holstein> you'll see a BUNCH of stuff, in there is your graphics card.. one of the entries
<holstein> johnnylep: hey, this'll be good practice for you...
<holstein> copy and paste that to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link it to me :)
<johnnylep> ..... i entered 'lspci -v' nothing happened...
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> what about just lspci
<johnnylep> i left school just as computers appeared, so my background knowledge on this is really poor. i've been hoping for years to find a reason to learn it. ubuntu does that.
<johnnylep> nothing
<holstein> to be honest, ive been using linux for years now, and i just recently finally got a dual head setup
<holstein> im not sure if i got smarter, or if it just got a lot easier ;)
<holstein> anyways... close that terminal, and open another one
<holstein> and try
<holstein> lspci -v
<holstein> copy and paste it from ^^
<johnnylep> that worked
<holstein> OK, try pasting that for me at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<johnnylep> ok, i'll paste it to you.....
<johnnylep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/625589/
<holstein> OK... Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) is what we are interested in...
<johnnylep> ok, i am learning a lot
<holstein> johnnylep: this is ubuntu 11.04?
<holstein> your using unity?
<johnnylep> classic. i wasn't getting on with unity
<johnnylep> 11.04 yes
<holstein> cool... in the menu...
<holstein> system - preferences - monitors
<holstein> try starting that with a monitor plugged in
<holstein> you should see it there
<holstein> you might even want to reboot the machine with the monitor plugged
<holstein> sometimes it can be fiddly
<holstein> intel hardware is usually well supported however
<johnnylep> ok, i'm about to start monitor 2.  i've had various attempts at it previously. I can get it as a mirror screen, but not a second, independent screen. it also throws about my resolution, shrinks my screen and generally gets weird.
<johnnylep> will try it now
<holstein> OK... let me look for a bug then
<holstein> this looks promising http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1104187.html
<holstein> johnnylep: i feel like thats something that could be hacked at and made to work... but i think i would need to spend some time in front of it
<holstein> thats the kind of thing that would be great for a LUG meeting...
<johnnylep> it picked the second monitor up. it displays the cursor when i track across it, but when trying to move an application onto it, it hangs
<holstein> johnnylep: cool, that sounds like progess then :)
<johnnylep> i've had a read around some forums etc and know it is a problem for many people
<holstein> johnnylep: i would try and keep up with updates, and maybe file, or follow a bug
<holstein> johnnylep: are you using compiz?
<johnnylep> will do.
<johnnylep> compiz?
<holstein> compiz crashes on all my intel hardware when i use a 2nd monitor
<holstein> johnnylep: fancy 3d effects*
<johnnylep> not intentionally
<johnnylep> - i'm not using compiz intentionally
<holstein> well, you can find that by right clicking on the desktop, and going to 'change desktop backgound'
<johnnylep> i don't need 3d
<holstein> theres a visual effects tab
<holstein> make sure thats set to 'none'
<johnnylep> my machine has gone ultra-slow.... will reboot. back in 3 mins
<john> hi Holstein, are you still there?
<holstein> o/
<john> sorry, my machine crashed. then crashed again.
<holstein> whats the good news?... compiz was on, and now that its off, all is well?
<john> i've discovered that if i plug in a second monitor and reboot, it knocks out my wireless card....
<holstein> wow, thats nasty
<john> i've tried compiz but have no tab for visual effects
<holstein> john: if i were you, i would download ubuntu 10.04, and try it live (without installing)
<holstein> see if the graphics situation is improved
<holstein> other than that, it sounds like a nast bug...
<holstein> im only finding older forum posts about that hardware
<john> ok, i'll give 10.04 a try and see how. many, many thanks for all of your help Holstein
<holstein> john: anytime... let us know how the battle goes :)
<john> will. do thanks again
<raubvogel> How do you start/stop the heimdal kerberos server on ubuntu 10.10?
<raubvogel> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/kerberos.html seems to cover the MIT one
<Core_UK> whats a solid alternative to mspaint?
<Olson> hello.. how can I change the way apache reports on a blank page, I mean at the moment it look something like this at the bottom:  "Apache/2.2.17 (Ubuntu) Server at my.ip.net Port 80"  I want to customise that bit of text please
<Olson> Core_UK, kolourpaint4 is almost exactly the same as MS paint
<Olson> maybe xpaint ?
<Core_UK> kolor sounds like qt :)
<Core_UK> prefer gtk
<escott> Core_UK, gimp?
<Olson> kolorpaint is KDE app so.. maybe try xpaint.. it's not very pretty though
<Core_UK> escott: gimp is like a meal, when I want a snack :P
<bobweaver> hi there you guys I have a couple of quick questions about ppa they wok as mirrors of ftp and sftp ? i am really new to all of this and any help would be great thanks.
<bobweaver> how about a link on understanding debian packages ?
<nlsthzn-work> bobweaver: :/ slow day it seems... there is always #ubuntu if you feel really brave (if I could help you I would)
<bobweaver> nlsthzn-work, hi again I think that I am trying to take in to much to fast but I found the developers channel on youtube and have down loaded some pdf's from ubunutuwiki
<bobweaver> looking for a a debian packaging book
<nlsthzn-work> bobweaver: awesome... when you understand it all be sure to come back and be ready to help the next guy that finds only me online :p
<bobweaver> lol
<A_J> pedro3005,
<pedro3005> you called?
<A_J> not a support question or anything, do you use pedro's ?
<pedro3005> pedro's what?
<A_J> pedros BT music
<pedro3005> I have no idea what that is
<A_J> nvm then
<sw0rdfish> !upgrade
<ubot2> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kristian-aalborg> proper command to run bleachbit as root is gksu bleachbit, right?
<bioterror> gksudo
<Core_UK> gksudo is for graphical programs
<kristian-aalborg> ah, yes... gksudo is what I meant
<kristian-aalborg> it took forever and killed my browser, so I was worried I'd screwed up
<clarkthehardy910> 11.04 Live USB on XP desktop AMD machine getting boot error after verifying dmi pool data.... I've enabled USB as primary boot drive and have removable disks enabled in BIOS, any ideas?
<clarkthehardy910> I'm a total newb to this
<holstein> clarkthehardy910: lets talk about what you have going on
<holstein> you have XP installed correct?
<holstein> by itself... and you have not installed linux?
<clarkthehardy910> yeah, a very crappy one, some chinese ghost version, that I've been dealing with for a while
<clarkthehardy910> I mean up all night
<clarkthehardy910> yeah, I'm chatting with you through my netbook dell mini came with ubuntu Hardy
<holstein> and what are you trying to do? boot ubuntu from USB ?
<clarkthehardy910> yeah, so that I can use gparted and then create a dual boot
<clarkthehardy910> wubi wont start
<clarkthehardy910> its a very poorly tweaked windows xp with lots of junkware on it
<clarkthehardy910> I've tried to uninstall a lot and get antivirus on it
<clarkthehardy910> its got a dvdrom, but can't get my hands on a burner at the moment, so stuck with usb
<clarkthehardy910> so I've got a netbook, and a refurbed acer desktop in China, using AMD chipset
<holstein> well, lets do this
<holstein> XP doesnt have anything to do with that
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<holstein> IF you want, you can unplug that hard drive, and boot a DVD, or USB stick assuming the machine can boot USB
<clarkthehardy910> holstein: thanks for helping, I'll follow your comand
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: o/
<clarkthehardy910> yeah, apparently it can, but it thinks its a removable hdd
<clarkthehardy910> i think
<holstein> clarkthehardy910: you cant think
<clarkthehardy910> Im on bios right now
<holstein> you have to know
<kristian-aalborg> installed fluxbox.... I have it start with a fullscreen terminal... then I'm aliasing all my apps with "alias foo='foo > dev/null &'
<kristian-aalborg> am I a genius?
<holstein> you can waste hours on that, trying to get it to boot USB
<clarkthehardy910> well, there's no one around with a cd burner
<clarkthehardy910> so im stuck
<kristian-aalborg> clarkthehardy910, what's the problem?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: of course you are... not sure its thats indicative though ;)
<clarkthehardy910> I'm in China, and its 5 am in the morning
<clarkthehardy910> and I got to get this going, so I can work on my presentation
<holstein> clarkthehardy910: google the hardware, and see if it boots USB
<clarkthehardy910> it does
<holstein> clarkthehardy910: yeah? you said 'i think'
<clarkthehardy910> I can tell its booting because it identifies the USB
<clarkthehardy910> no
<clarkthehardy910> I said it thinks
<holstein> clarkthehardy910: nah, thats not an indications
<clarkthehardy910> the bios identifies it in the HDD section
<holstein> clarkthehardy910: nah, thats not an indication*
<holstein> clarkthehardy910: doesnt matter
<holstein> i have a p3 laptop that sees those too
<clarkthehardy910> oh
<clarkthehardy910> ok
<holstein> anyways, IF you can confirm that it boots USB, then i would unplug the hard drive
<holstein> SO, you can forcefully poweroff and not break it*
<holstein> then, look at the image you downloaded... check the MD5 sum
<holstein> reformat the stick
<holstein> try making the bootable media again
<clarkthehardy910> holstein: thanks, I'll start searching for this motherboard to see if it boots
<holstein> clarkthehardy910: you can also test if the USB media is good by booting it on the mini
<clarkthehardy910> I know, I thought about that, I guess I should do that, no chance that it will screw up my mini? I like how it is, and its my only decent configuration
<holstein> clarkthehardy910: there is zero change the *it* will screw up your mini
<holstein> YOU on the other hand, can :)
<holstein> so be carefully
<holstein> so be careful*
<clarkthehardy910> ok, thanks
<holstein> dont do anything you arent comfortable doing
<clarkthehardy910> I'll be back
<holstein> you can do it all from the other box too
<clarkthehardy910> holstein: also got a boot error on the netbook...is it a real indication that somethings wrong with the boot usb
<clarkthehardy910> or is the architecture wrong
<clarkthehardy910> I followed the instructions on the ubuntu.com/download page
<clarkthehardy910> for making a bootable usb pin drive
<clarkthehardy910> using the newest desktop version 11.04 32-bit
<clarkthehardy910> holstein: are you still available to follow up?
<holstein> clarkthehardy910: sorry. BIAB
<clarkthehardy910> holstein: OK =)
<clarkthehardy910> Ubuntu display settings are out of range for my dated monitor. I've just installed it, and can't figure out how to get into grub, can someone help me? On 1st reboot from wubi.exe, ubuntu loaded to finish install, I saw the screen and everything, but now after second reboot, I can't see anything past the boot screen (in Ubuntu)
<clarkthehardy910> ive tried the grub 2 guide, but shift doesnt work, neither does esc
<clarkthehardy910> when I hold down shift, I get options for windows...can't tell for sure, because its in Chinese (windows is a hopeless Chinese tweak of ghost and xp), can't wait to use g-parted and get rid of it
<clarkthehardy910> any help: first reboot after complete installation, my monitor is reporting: Attention Out of Range H:92.5KHz V:58.2Hz??????
<clarkthehardy910> thanks in advance
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-14
<clarkthehardy910> I really can't get to the terminal on boot, its my first boot after fresh install
<clarkthehardy910> can someone help me?
<clarkthehardy910> GUI display settings are out of range for my old monitor
<kristian-aalborg> so this is "interesting"... I can only use sound as SU
<EnjoyTheSilence> I need help setting up Tor with XChat.
<ecritejr> thank you Corey
<Corey> ecritejr: Yay.
<ecritejr> do i still need to email that person you told me to?
<Corey> ecritejr: Urm... I don't recall telling you to email anyone?
<ecritejr> yes kline@freenode.net
<Corey> ecritejr: That was for another user.
<ecritejr> Ohhhh hahahaha
<ecritejr> maybe you might know off the top of your head
<ecritejr> When I log into Ubuntu regular desktop I have no taskbar or status bar
<ecritejr> just 4 icons i created and none of the keyboard shortcuts work except for termanal
<Corey> ecritejr: I'd ask in #ubuntu
<Corey> ecritejr: Except you have to use a real IRC client instead of the web gateway to ask there.
<Corey> 19:19:38 -!- Irssi: Quiet against *!*@gateway/web/freenode/* matches ecritejr!c9a0bacd@gateway/web/freenode/ip.201.160.186.205
<Corey> 19:19:38 -!- Irssi: There are 1 issues that might be preventing ecritejr from joining/talking in #ubuntu
<ecritejr> okay thank you my friend.
<clarkthehardy910> Is there a way to get the grub prompt right after a fresh wubi.exe install on an XP machine? I just installed Unity and i'm running into Out of Range error on my dated monitor, immediately after choosing Ubuntu on the boot menu.
<bioterror> no idea about the wubi
<clarkthehardy910> Can a dual booting 11.04 (installed from wubie.exe) and XP access safemode? I've tried what the posts suggested: shift and esc, but no avail. I just need to change Ubuntu's default refresh rates for my old monitor to display it.
<Screw> hi all
<coalwater> hi Screw
<Screw> what are you doing?
<s-fox> Hello.
<coalwater> hello s-fox
<s-fox> Hello coalwater .
<s-fox> ttfn
<davidhurwich_> hello everyone
<Corey> Hello.
<davidhurwich_> i have a very newbie question
<davidhurwich_> i updated to 11.04
<davidhurwich_> but under my networking i cant seem to find local wireless networks anymore
<davidhurwich_> i used to be able to under 10.04
<davidhurwich_> do i need to install a driver or something of that nature?
<escott> davidhurwich_, possible, what kind of wireless do you have?
<davidhurwich_> you mean the router?
<escott> davidhurwich_,  no the card. run lspci in your terminal
<davidhurwich_> am i looking for the the network controller?
<davidhurwich_> or SMbus?
<escott> davidhurwich_, yes you could also try sudo lshw -c network
<escott> davidhurwich_, would give you a bit less to scan through
<davidhurwich_> hold on, gtg any answer a phone call, appreciate your help
<davidhurwich_> hi escott im back
<davidhurwich_> it says -network unclaimed
<davidhurwich_> network controller
<davidhurwich_> BCM4311 80.211b/g
<escott> davidhurwich_, so thats broadcom
<escott> !broadcom
<ubot2> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<davidhurwich_> thanks
<escott> davidhurwich_, follow that if those drivers are already installed check rfkill
<davidhurwich_> how'se does one get to the system option on 11.04
<davidhurwich_> it seems hidden unlike the old 10.04
<escott> davidhurwich_, just go to the upper left corner and type in keywords
<escott> davidhurwich_, the applications no longer have places you just find them by keyword which can be its purpose or part of its name or ...
<davidhurwich_> so im under the driver section of the hardware
<davidhurwich_> it says me driver is installed and running
<davidhurwich_> then why cant my computer detect wireless networks? :( sad panda
<escott> davidhurwich_, run rfkill list
<davidhurwich_> it says Wireless Lan
<davidhurwich_> soft blocked: no
<davidhurwich_> hard blocked: no
<escott> ok. and what happens when you click on the network icon in the upper right
<davidhurwich_> there is an option for my ethernet cable
<davidhurwich_> but it does not pick up wireless hosts like it use too under 10.04
<escott> davidhurwich_, !paste the output of iwconfig
<davidhurwich_> lo - no wireless extensions
<davidhurwich_> eth0 - no wireless extensions
<escott> davidhurwich_, it doesnt mention wlan0? thats very confusing. I would reinstall the broadcom drivers
<escott> im not sure what happened, and im not too familiar with broadcom. you might see if someone has had the same problem on #ubuntu
<davidhurwich_> should i remove it through the drivers menu under system > driver first?
<escott> probably a good idea
<davidhurwich_> thanks for your help escott
<davidhurwich_> i appreciate it
<escott> when you do a release upgrade you get a different kernel and maybe there is something incompatible there. reinstalling drivers is sometimes necessary
<davidhurwich_> sounds good
<davidhurwich_> should i reinstall the driver through the system>driver menu>
<davidhurwich_> ?
<tigerplug292> greetings
<tigerplug292> I am having an issue. Running 11.04, resized the partition using gparted and booted & used my system since.
<tigerplug292> then tried installing Windows XP on the newly created partition, the install failed but now I can't boot to windows - I get "no bootable device" or similar
<tigerplug292> so now I'm on live 7.10 , is it possible to repair from this liveCD?
<celthunder> tigerplug292: yeah should be
<escott> yes follow the chroot method
<escott> !grub | tigerplug292
<ubot2> tigerplug292: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<celthunder> tigerplug292: make a chroot in the livecd, then modprobe dm-mod;grub_bios-install --boot-directory=/boot --no-floppy --recheck /dev/sda
<celthunder> tigerplug292: obviously change /dev/sda to the mbr you wnat grub on
<celthunder> tigerplug292: that's also assuming bios machine not eufi or whatever
<celthunder> escott: i miss anything there?
<escott> celthunder, tigerplug292 the bind mounts
<escott> which is part of the whole chroot process
<escott> i think thats always the most confusing to people but thats it
<celthunder> escott: i said make a chroot
<celthunder> mount /dev/sda<rootpartition>/ /tmp
<escott> celthunder, why use grub_bios-install instead of grub-install
<escott> celthunder, have we confirmed what version of grub tigerplug292 is using
<celthunder> escott: he said 2
<celthunder> but the livecd has legacy so he can't just grub root (hd0,0) setup(hd0,0)
<celthunder> well he could...but he would be stuck unable to boot again
<celthunder> mount /dev/sda<bootpartition> /tmp/boot
<escott> celthunder, thats why he should use the chroot, that way he is using his installed systems version of grub-utils
<celthunder> mount -t proc proc /tmp/proc
<escott> which is grub2
<celthunder> escott: i said use a chroot i think you missd that part...i'm typing out the chroot cmmands now
<celthunder> mount -t sysfs sys /tmp/sys
<celthunder> mount -o bind /dev /tmp/dev
<celthunder> chroot /tmp /bin/bash
<celthunder> assuming of course he has a 64 bit /64 bit or 32/32 bit livecd/install
<celthunder> if not then it gets harder...
<celthunder> well a 54 bit livecd on a 32 bit install would be alright
<celthunder> cause he could juse add the librariees to the livecd as needed
<celthunder> and that shouldn't be necessary if his processor doesn't suck
<celthunder> tigerplug292: how's it going
 * celthunder stops talking to himself
<tigerplug292> celthunder: escott sorry
<tigerplug292> celthunder: escott so I have downloaded the 11.04 ISO
<tigerplug292> and I have a USB flash drive
<tigerplug292> but wondering how i can make is bootable while on the LiveCD?
<escott> tigerplug292, ok... if you want you could do that. its not strictly necessary, but maybe easier if the chroot makes you uncomfortable
<celthunder> tigerplug292: also for your usb question dd if=<iso> of=/dev/<usbdev>
<tigerplug292> escott: well - I'll chance anything :-D but I'm not so great on the CLI
<celthunder> tigerplug292: don't use a partition just the device itself should work fine (aka /dev/sdb)
<escott> tigerplug292, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<tigerplug292> checking
<escott> its up to you, whatever method feels most comfortable to you
<celthunder> escott: i just typed it all out in here...
<celthunder> or at least if he's got a normal grub install that's all he should have to do
<tigerplug292> celthunder: escott guessing SDA5? http://pastebin.com/cLvYFy7T
<escott> tigerplug292, yes you would chroot into sda5 and then grub-install onto /dev/sda
<tigerplug292> escott: well it wont mount - root@ubuntu:~/Desktop# sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/
<tigerplug292> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5,
<tigerplug292>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<tigerplug292>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<tigerplug292>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Dan1981> Hello is this the place to get beginners noobie help with ubuntu? :)
<escott> tigerplug292, run sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<bioterror> Dan1981, correct place
<escott> tigerplug292, you actually dont need the sudo because you are already root
<tigerplug292> escott: guessing thats like a chkdsk equiv?
<escott> tigerplug292, yes
<tigerplug292> escott: "fsck.ext3: Filesystem has unsupported feature(s) while trying to open /dev/sda5
<tigerplug292> "
<escott> ahhh forgot how old that livecd was
<escott> tigerplug292, you need a new livecd sorry
<escott> tigerplug292, your partition is ext4 which is not supported by 7.10 livecd
<tigerplug292> escott: well I have the iso, and a usb drive, its possible to create bootable usb from CLI?
<tigerplug292> ah I see
<tigerplug292> well - thanks for your help so far. I think I'll have to go try get booting from a current image
<bioterror> tigerplug292, grab arch linux's iso
<escott> tigerplug292, yes http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<bioterror> tigerplug292, you can dd it
<tigerplug292> escott: I have it downloaded
<escott> tigerplug292, it has instructions on creating a bootable usb
<tigerplug292> escott: ah sorry , let me look again
<Dan1981> Okies.. very new ubuntu user here ( loving linux though ) i'm looking for someone to help me run my animated desktop at start? Can anybody help? i'm using 11.04 :)
<tigerplug292> escott: nope, dont have that feature on 7.10
<escott> tigerplug292, although that may not work for you either because the 7.10 install cd is older than the startup disk creator
<tigerplug292> bioterror - why do you recommend that?
<escott> tigerplug292, maybe rescue linux has a good way to create a usb stick
<bioterror> tigerplug292, as I said, you can use dd
<tigerplug292> bioterror: dd ?
<escott> tigerplug292, try http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_install_SystemRescueCd_on_an_USB-stick
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<tigerplug292> escott: I found a cd lying around labelled Ubuntu - gonna try boot from it and hope its 10.x
<bioterror> but I'm not taking part in this now
<kristian-aalborg> how do I disable the output from a program run in the terminal?
<bioterror> Dan1981, what you had in your mind?
<tigerplug292> brb
<kristian-aalborg> I tried foo > dev/null but that is not enough
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, if it has -q or -quiet variable, use it
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror, ah, yes... should have thought of that
<Dan1981> i managed to get a programme call xwinwrap installed on my linux.. it makes a animated background.. i've managed to get the a-desk script to run at start but i cant get it to choose a video automatically,.. FYI heres a link to what i'm talking about http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIbJ5S3PUJc
<Dan1981> Help!! :)
<Dan1981> I think i need to create a script but havent the foggiest how to even start with creating one ..
<bioterror> sorry but I've not seen anything that horrible for a while :D
<Dan1981> horrible? :(
<kristian-aalborg> Dan1981, there's a desktop environment called enlightenment that will do that
<escott> Dan1981, the hardest part of that is usually to get nautilus out of the way to even draw on the root desktop. have you been successful at that
<bioterror> I bet all those butterflys will make concentrating difficult, plus that following magic cursor starts to annoy in about an hour or two
<Dan1981> i right click on desktop and go run script and select a-desk then i manually choose what video i want.. at startup i managed to get a-desk to run at start ( i basically  browsed to the a-desk icon ) but i would love for it to automatically choose one of my videos :(#
<kristian-aalborg> Dan1981, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPauJXNUPrI&feature=related
<escott> Dan1981, well if you have a command that will play a video, just create a folder called "bin" in you home directory, then create a file called desktop_movie.sh
<kristian-aalborg> also, Dan1981 - are you a "new" user?
<escott> and in that file say #!/bin/bash and on the next line whatever the command you wnat
<bioterror> plus they want money for that adesk
<escott> Dan1981, finally save that file and run chmod +x ~/bin/desktop_movie.sh
<escott> Dan1981, and add that script to your gnome-session
<Dan1981> whoa.. well confused here at the moment.. so i got to my home folder and right click and create a folder called 'bin' first?
<Dan1981> *go
<escott> Dan1981, yes good practice is for all your scripts to go in that folder
<Dan1981> Okies done.. created folder called bin
<escott> Dan1981, then create a text file
<bioterror> escott, why not /usr/local/bin/ ?
<escott> bioterror, because root owns that
<Dan1981> I sthat right click and choose create document?
<escott> Dan1981, yes a text document
<Dan1981> okies a black piece of paper sort of thing has appeared
<escott> first line is called the shebang "#!/bin/bash"
<escott> the second line is whatever command you use to get adesk to play the video you want
<Dan1981> so i type in "#!/bin/bash"
<escott> just the part inside the quotes not the quotes themselves
<Dan1981> lol ok..
<Dan1981> the sceond line i didnt use any command, i browsed the startup manager and found the a-desk script? is there a way i can type that?
<tigerplug292> escott: I found a 9.x cd, booted from it and followed the instructions
<escott> Dan1981, if you know the path use the full path /whatever/the/path/was/to/adesk
<tigerplug292> but, when I boot now I just get a "grub_sh" prompt - if that makes any sense?
<tigerplug292> escott: but Now I have usbcreator on this live image - so gonna create bootable natty
<escott> tigerplug292, ok but if the chroot was successful then you shouldnt need to worry
<escott> tigerplug292, did you get any errors during the chroot?
<tigerplug292> escott: well - it accepted the commands but didn't work
<tigerplug292> let me step through it again right now
<tigerplug292> escott: so I've mounted fine, now running sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda5 ?
<escott> tigerplug292, don't use --root-directory inside the chroot
<escott> tigerplug292, a couple things are off with that
<tigerplug292> escott: I dont get ya - can you tell me the command? s
<escott> tigerplug292, so you have the chroot right? and can you confirm it is correct. check that ls /home shows your files and not the livecd
<tigerplug292> so if I cd /mnt
<tigerplug292> then ls -la
<tigerplug292> I can see the contents of my disk
<escott> tigerplug292, no the chroot is only valid for one terminal session, when you close the terminal it fails
<escott> tigerplug292, so open a terminal
<tigerplug292> okay, im not sure I understand
<tigerplug292> okay open
<tigerplug292> and then ?
<escott> tigerplug292, you can skip th mount commands because those have been done
<tigerplug292> okay
<escott> tigerplug292, run sudo chroot /mnt
<escott> tigerplug292, then "ls /home" and see if it shows your folder
<tigerplug292> escott: okay - gotcha - I can see my stuff in there
<tigerplug292> now
<escott> tigerplug292, run "grub-install /dev/sda"
<escott> tigerplug292, not /dev/sda5 just /dev/sda
<tigerplug292> escott: " /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)."
<escott> tigerplug292, open a new terminal
<tigerplug292> okay
<escott> tigerplug292, in the new terminal run "sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev"
<escott> tigerplug292, then go back to the other terminal and try again
<tigerplug292> okay, waiting for it to execute
<tigerplug292> escott: should take some time?
<tigerplug292> for the grub-install that is?
<tigerplug292> escott: okay - installation finished with no errors
<tigerplug292> so thats it?
<tigerplug292> :-)
<escott> tigerplug292, a few seconds maybe
<escott> tigerplug292, then try rebooting
<tigerplug292> escott: thanks gonna try now
<tigerplug292> brb
<tigerplug292> I hope! :-D
<tigerplug292> escott, that did the job - thanks so much!
<Dan1981> Escott are you still here.. my internet went down and i had to restart! :(
<tigerplug292> whats the best way to dual boot XP with Ubuntu installed first?
<tigerplug292> I have 10GB of unallocated space
<bioterror> tigerplug292, XP first, then Ubuntu
<tigerplug292> bioterror, a MUST ?
<tigerplug292> :-(
<bioterror> tigerplug292, it's a suggested and less painless way
<bioterror> as you noticed
<escott> tigerplug292, one problem may be that your entire drive is extended
<tigerplug292> escott, well I did use gparted to shrink the ext
<escott> windows may not like being installed on a an extended partition
<tigerplug292> escott, so there should be 10GB unallocated
<tigerplug292> that I can format NTFS
<tigerplug292> damn windows - I dont even want it - a REQUIREMENT for some software that I have to run
<tigerplug292> I think I'll go with virtualbox
<Dan1981> escott are you busy?
<escott> Dan1981, go ahead
<Dan1981> lol hello.. my internet crashed.. you was helping me with my startup script remember?
<escott> yes did you finish the script
<Dan1981> no sorry i'm on the second line it reads "dan/Animated Background/bin/a-desk_EN" does that seem okay?
<escott> Dan1981, /home/dan/...
<Dan1981> oh okay so i start with /home?
<escott> yes
<Dan1981> okay so thats the scond line done..
<Dan1981> what do i need to put on the 3rd line?
<Dan1981> i imagine get it to point to a video?
<tigerplug292> escott, thanks btw
<escott> Dan1981, i dont know adesk you'll have to figure that out
<escott> tigerplug292, np
<Dan1981> oh okay...
<Dan1981> but it'll definetly be something to do with creating a text document thingy? ( all well confusing )
<escott> Dan1981, you have to figure out what commands to send adesk and put in that file
<Dan1981> oh okay.. its all getting rather complicated.. i wont bother i'll end up breaking it.. thanks for tryingto help me though
<tenach> Is there a way to upgrade a machine from 10.04 to 11.04 without having to install 10.10?
<tenach> I do not have the luxury to back up the home dir and other settings, otherwise I'd do a fresh install.
<escott> tenach, not a supported way
<tenach> escott: hm, okay.
<tenach> What would be an effective way to back up a user's files/
<tenach> This is a single-user laptop that I'm upgrading.
<tenach> I thought that just tarballing the /home/user/ dir, but am not sure if that's the best.
<escott> tenach, sure tarball or rsync to another machine
<tenach> Ah, okay.
<tenach> :D
<tenach> Thank you escott
<tenach> I've not had to do it this way before.
<raubvogel> If you start screen and then run minicom inside screen, how to you quit minicom?
<bioterror> ctrl+z q
<bioterror> or what was it
<bioterror> have not used minicom for a while
<Unit193> raubvogel: You could just kill the window with Ctrl+a k
<bioterror> not suggesting
<raubvogel> Unit193, if I kill the window, would the device still being used by the usb-to-serial cable be freed?
<Unit193> Might be best to hangup first or
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> just a moment
<Unit193> raubvogel: You should be able to change the keys (I know I can...)
<bioterror> checking minicom
<bioterror> I gave my all suns agaway
<bioterror> away
<bioterror> so I dont need terminal any more :D
<raubvogel> Can I change keys from within screen?
<Unit193> Start it with -s option
<raubvogel> Unit193, as in screen -rs?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> ctrl-a x
<bioterror> it will reset
<raubvogel> ctrl-a x seems to lock the screen session and asks for a password
<Unit193> minicom -s (sudo if you want to change the default)
<bioterror> ha
<bioterror> raubvogel, is there a reason why you need to run it under screen?
<zkriesse> CTRL a k lol that's hilarious, Ak as in ak47 :P
<raubvogel> bioterror, not really. I did not realize I could connect to the serial port using screen
<raubvogel> so using minicom here was an uneeded step
<bioterror> minicom is good for serial connections
<raubvogel> But screen can do that too
<raubvogel> so I can have one session connected to the serial device (in my case a seagate dockstar or a router) while the other sessions are doing something else
<jimmie_> Does anyone know how I can stop my pendrives appearing in the unity bar?
<holstein> jimmie_: this is relevant
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/723865
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 723865 in unity-2d "When a new storage device is inserted it should only appear in the Launcher." [Low,Confirmed]
<holstein> AFAIK, you cant customize unity much yet, like hiding mounted volumes
<holstein> it'll come though
<davidhurwich__> hello everyone
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-15
<davidhurwich__> i have a question about my wireless driver
<davidhurwich__> i cant seem to pick up wireless networks on my 11.04 install
<davidhurwich__> ive checked my driver, uninstalled and reinstalled it, but still can not pick up wireless networks
<davidhurwich__> any suggestions?
<edmin> beginner here in need of help
<edmin> i am creating a linux webserver
<edmin> in an earlier attempt I used chown or chmod to modify the rights of the ~/var/www folder
<edmin> so I could put in an index.html file to host my page
<edmin> is there anyone here?
<escott> more people in #ubuntu
<edmin> can I go there when I know so little?
<escott> do you really mean ~/var
<escott> "/join #ubuntu"
<edmin> I don't want to offend anyone
<edmin> okay I will
<edmin> thanks
<edmin> it's not in the network list
<edmin> ???
<sarcor> can someone help me? I tried to run ubuntu 11.04 through a Live CD, and selected the option of trying it and not installing it. It then proceeded to show a log screen with multiple entries referring to my graphics card. It didn't even boot to the desktop and the CD stopped working entirely. Then the computer just hangs on this screen. What am I doing wrong?
<bodhizazen> sarcor, did you check the integrity of the iso and the burn ?
<bodhizazen> what graphic card do you have ?
<sarcor> yea, all the files are there, its not just one single iso image
<sarcor> I even ran the CD on my Win7 desktop and a wizard popped up with the three options of installing it, installing it in windows and learning more
<sarcor> oh, well this is a ati mobility radeon HD 5650
<bodhizazen> sarcor, well, you can try running it in so called low graphics mode
<sarcor> but my graphics card is quite recent, i don't understand
<bodhizazen> and even try installing it, but it sounds as if you will need to configure your ATI card
<bodhizazen> I am not overly familiar with ati cards, but the driver is not open source
<bodhizazen> sarcor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422762
<sarcor> Ubuntu is only default configured with open sourced graphics drivers?
<sarcor> I can't even get into the actual OS, how am I supposed to configure my ATI card?
<bodhizazen> The CD can only hold so much sarcor , apparently it does not have a driver for your card, but according to that thread you can configure it post-install
<bodhizazen> It is often similar with nvidia cards
<bodhizazen> And I have this GMA500 card I will sell you =)
<sarcor> Lo, sorry, laptop
<sarcor> Cant take it out without voiding warranty
<bodhizazen> boot the low graphics option
<sarcor> is that in f6?
<bodhizazen> I think yes
<sarcor> Ok, thanks
<sarcor> I can't get a screenshot or even logs, so it's kinda hard to explain what's really written on this screen
<bodhizazen> I understand, I have had that problem with my nvidia card from time to time
<sarcor> Well let me just try to explain it anyway, lol. It reads the cd for a while, then a whole string of entries having to do with removing pci drivers and whatnot appear and a automatic crash report starts going. I can't find the damn crash report though.
<sarcor> well whatever, I'll go try to find that low graphics option. Thanks
<aayush> Hello
<zkriesse> aayush: hi
<aayush> hi.. how's going
<zkriesse> quite well
<zkriesse> And for yourself?
<zkriesse> Pardon the response time, switching between this and a remote pc
<Duck_> Can anyone tell me how to install sun-java for metasploit?
<bioterror> meta what?
<bioterror> if you dont have partner repository enabled, heres command: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<bioterror> and after that: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-{jre,bin,plugin,fonts}
<bioterror> and then you need to remove that foss stuff that doesnt really work: sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-{jre,jre-lib,jre-headless} icedtea{-6-jre-cacao,6-plugin}
<bioterror> there you go, now you can enjoy internet like it was 1998
<Duck_> Why will the internet be like '98?
<bioterror> it was wonderful and worked like a charm!
<Radicalsouthern> has anyone ever had this error before guys?
<Radicalsouthern> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Radicalsouthern> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility
<Jesse80> Ok, so my computer no longer wants to boot up
<bioterror> usually I want that my computer boots up ;)
<Jesse80> I get an error message...mount> mounting dev/disk/bz/uid..... on /root failed
<Jesse80> Invalid argument
<Jesse80> followed by
<Jesse80> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<Jesse80> mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory
<Jesse80> mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory
<Jesse80> Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init.
<Jesse80> No init found. Try passing init=bootarg
<bioterror> sounds like grub tries wrong harddrive or something like that
<Jesse80> ok
<Jesse80> wrong partition_
<Jesse80> I have onlz one hard drive
<bioterror> boot livecd and and command: sudo blkid
<bioterror> should show the uid
<Jesse80> ok
<Jesse80> livecd is the cd I made to install ubuntu?
<Jesse80> /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<Jesse80> /dev/sda1: UUID="91e863bc-14e1-487e-a54d-9ec8ed40c443" TYPE="ext4"
<Jesse80> /dev/sda5: UUID="35f6aeb1-b79a-4a64-9e44-dee623989e73" TYPE="swap"
<Jesse80> Please forgive my ignorance...heh heh
<bioterror> Jesse80, now you can mount your ubuntu partition from the harddrive and look for /boot/grub/grub.cfg if it has that correct line
<bioterror> like my wife has:
<bioterror> /dev/sda1: UUID="96d6ca29-86b7-4a1d-b261-5ae48882d969" TYPE="ext4"
<bioterror>         linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-30-generic root=UUID=96d6ca29-86b7-4a1d-b261-5ae48882d969 ro single
<Jesse80> I should just enter these commands into the terminal_
<Jesse80> and I cant switch keyboard layouts &*()
<bioterror> i just said that you need to look into your grub.cfg
<Jesse80> (am running trial Ubuntu from livecd)
<bioterror> and confirm you have that correct UUID in there on root=UUID=
<bioterror> you can use nano as editor for example
<bioterror> or even gedit
<bioterror> what ever you want
<Jesse80> trying to find grub.cfg
<bioterror> it's on that your hard drive /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bioterror> so /media/something/boot/grub/
<Jesse80> ok
<Jesse80> so permission denied
<Jesse80> grr
<bioterror> with graphical program remember to use gksudo
<bioterror> or gksu
<bioterror> it's the same
<Jesse80> why would I not have permission_
<Jesse80> kezboard!
<Jesse80> arggh!
<Jesse80> keyboard fixed
<Jesse80> thank god
<Jesse80> so, anyway the hard drive is not mounted, but I guess that is obvious
<Jesse80> and in media/apt/ i dont have the permission
<Jesse80> in terminal my su password wont work
<Jesse80> wait
<Jesse80> ok the filesystem is not mounted
<Jesse80> why would I not have permission?
<krusi> are you running liveCD?
<Jesse80> yes
<krusi> if you run sudo su, you should get to root shell(in terminal)
<Jesse80> ok
<krusi> then you would have access, easier and safer way would be just to run sudo mount /disk/location, so you don't messup something on disk by accident :)
<krusi> sudo mount /disk/location/ /dir/location ...is the syntax
<Jesse80> ok
<Jesse80> I am trying to access my grub.cfg
<Jesse80> in the media/ is only on directory, apt/
<Jesse80> for which I have no permission
<krusi> did you successfully mount your disk now?
<Jesse80> no
<Jesse80> sudo su worked though
<Jesse80> I obviously don not have enough linux experience
<Jesse80> Ubuntu was too easy
<krusi> you need to mount your primary partition first, if you are in root shell you should issue mkdir /mnt/sda1, this will create directory in /mnt/
<bioterror> no point in making sda1 under /mnt
<krusi> nex tyou mount disk in this directory with command mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<bioterror> just sudo mount /dev/sda1  /mnt
<bioterror> sudo nano /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bioterror> after editing file: sudo umount /mnt
<Jesse80>  sudo mount /dev/sda1  /mnt brings
<Jesse80> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<Jesse80>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Jesse80>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Jesse80>        dmesg | tail  or so
<bioterror> Jesse80, sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Jesse80> aha
<Jesse80> error in reading block 59284150
<Jesse80> ignore error?
<Jesse80> I accidentally cancelled
<Jesse80> redod fsck
<Jesse80> redid
<Jesse80> /dev/sda1: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while reading block 59284150
<Jesse80> JBD: Failed to read block at offset 6838
<Jesse80> fsck.ext4: Input/output error while recovering ext3 journal of /dev/sda1
<Jesse80> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Jesse80> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<Jesse80> e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)
<Jesse80> /dev/sda1: recovering journal
<Jesse80> /dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<Jesse80> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<Jesse80> Pass 2: Checking directory structure
<Jesse80> Pass 3: Checking directory connectivity
<Jesse80> Pass 4: Checking reference counts
<Jesse80> Pass 5: Checking group summary information
<Jesse80> /dev/sda1: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****
<Jesse80> /dev/sda1: 254064/29761536 files (0.7% non-contiguous), 36602037/119024384 blocks
<bioterror> maybe reboot will fix it
<Jesse80> ok
<bioterror> but check that uuid
<bioterror> before you reboot
<Jesse80> how?
<bioterror> to be sure that it's correct
<bioterror> like I mentioned above
<Jesse80> with the grub.cfg?
<bioterror> uuid of sda1 with blkid command
<Jesse80> I never got that to work
<bioterror> and then match it with the one in grub.cfg
<Jesse80> I couldnt find grub.cfg...or didnt have permission
<bioterror> maybe you can now mount that hard drive when it's clean from errors, what do you think?
<bioterror> or why did you run that fsck?-)
<Jesse80> uh
<Jesse80> I thought you told me to
<Jesse80> and otherwise some forums were giving similar advice
<krusi> try the mount now
<krusi> bad bioterror  :)
<Jesse80> e2fsck told me to run fsck manually
<Jesse80> try what mount now?
<krusi> <bioterror> just sudo mount /dev/sda1  /mnt
<krusi> should work now,i guess :)
<Jesse80> and now?
<bioterror> Wed12:47 <+bioterror> sudo nano /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bioterror> Wed12:47 <+bioterror> after editing file: sudo umount /mnt
<Jesse80> how do I edit file?
<Jesse80> with gedit?
<bioterror> for example
<bioterror> or with that nano
<bioterror> but if gedit is easier for you, then use it
<Jesse80> ok
<Jesse80> I opened grub cfg from mnt/boot/grub
<Jesse80> is this right?
<bioterror> you tell us
<bioterror> what do you see
<bioterror> do you see your blkid
<bioterror> Wed12:05*<Jesse80> /dev/sda1: UUID="91e863bc-14e1-487e-a54d-9ec8ed40c443" TYPE="ext4"
<bioterror> thats what you were looking for
<Jesse80> where will that be?
<Jesse80> file is long...
<bioterror> some where with word menuentry
<bioterror> linux /boot/blaablaablaa
<Jesse80> well
<Jesse80>  can I just paste a big chunk of the file in here?
<bioterror> what do you think
<bioterror> !paste | Jesse80
<ubot2> Jesse80: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> but now I'm not going to read your grub.cfg
<Jesse80> yea yeah
<bioterror> I bet you can see yourself those lines with uuid's
<bioterror> if it matches with that you pasted us
<Jesse80> no I found where it is saying uuid and such
<Jesse80> it is just repeated...a lot
<bioterror> sure it is
<bioterror> but is it same?
<bioterror> does it end c443?
<Jesse80> ah ok
<bioterror> begin with 91e?
<bioterror> does it match?!
<Jesse80> yes
<bioterror> good
<Jesse80> yes
<bioterror> close the editor
<bioterror> say in terminal
<bioterror> cd
<bioterror> sudo umount /mnt
<bioterror> sudo reboot
<Jesse80> double check
<bioterror> and enjoy your working system
<Jesse80> thanks!
<s-fox> Hello.
<holstein> s-fox: o/
<s-fox> Hello holstein :)
<nlsthzn> random question about planet ubuntu (planet.ubuntu.com) ... yesterday I read an entry from it... now it is gone?! Isn't blogs uploaded persistant?
<pleia2> nlsthzn: if someone removes a post from their feed the planet will remove it from it's feed
<pleia2> so it won't show up
<nlsthzn> pleia2: ah ok... what a pity, was one of the most witty reads about somebody switching from Gnome to KDE that I have ever read... and I only got half way yesterday... drats... thanks for the info :)
<pleia2> nlsthzn: the twitter feed for the planet should have it: http://twitter.com/#!/planetubuntu
<pleia2> assuming the post wasn't deleted completely
<nlsthzn> pleia2: cool... will look into it when I get home (the works firewall doesn't much care for any "social" sites :p
<pleia2> nlsthzn: http://www.siltala.net/2011/06/09/the-grand-review-pt1/
<pleia2> (looks like that one is just too old to still be on planet0
<nlsthzn> pleia2: yup, that is is... strange that I was reading it on planet not 14 hours ago... thanks for finding it, that was way above and beyond needed (but appreciated)
<pleia2> yeah, looks like a few new posts from earlier today bumped it it off the bottom of the page and to the ether :)
<nlsthzn> pleia2: curse you mr bacon :p (but thanks for the song)
<pleia2> haha
<charlie-tca> 24
<nlsthzn> charlie-tca: I believe the answer is actually 42...
<charlie-tca> heh, my mistake ;)
<philipballew__> I installed 11.04 on m lsptop and when i restart al i get is a blinking cursor and i cant boot into my new system. any ideas?
<philipballew__> *laptop
<coalwater> sorry philipballew__ , wish i could help
<bioterror> philipballew__, try pressing alt+f1
<bioterror> do you get into console's tty1?
<philipballew__> all the comp is when i turn it on s blinking line up top or cursor apperas, bioterror what will alt-f1 do?
<bioterror> !tty
<ubot2> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<philipballew__> i think the peoblem is its not booting
<philipballew__> when do i press this
<bioterror> can you choose from grub the safe mode?
<philipballew__> the grup menu does not appear
<bioterror> press left shift or something right after BIOS
<philipballew__> i tried pressing shift and nothing happened
<philipballew__> i was pressing the right shirt
<bioterror> hold it down :D
<philipballew__> ill try now :)
<philipballew__> nothing! hum...
<holstein> philipballew__: i would want to look with a live CD, and see that the installation worked
<holstein> then, i would try recovering grub while i was in there
<philipballew__> i did. the filesystem is thereat least. i reinstalled snd same thing
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Methods of Reinstalling
<holstein> philipballew__: reinstalled grub?
<philipballew__> no
<philipballew__> saw file syatem was there
<bioterror> I read it could be esc key to access grub menu
<philipballew__> esc didnt work. but it made my laptop beeb. haha
<philipballew__> *beep sorry for typos. using my old machine
<philipballew__> bioterror: boooting into live usb now
<philipballew__> i could try installing 10.10 and upgrading maybe bioterror ?
<holstein> philipballew__: if you are booting the USB, sounds to me like its the hard drive.. maybe the MBR
<holstein> i mean, try it, but if the install is there and not booting, you might just keep ending up with that
<philipballew__> 10.04 instaled way back when. holstein
<holstein> philipballew__: maybe you should see if you still have that 10.04 install media and try again
<holstein> that would be a good trouble shooting step
<philipballew__> holstein: i installed from a usb twice and ten i pulled out an oficiol 11.04 cd and that prodused the ame error
<holstein> philipballew__: you installed 10.04 from USB twice? and those failed?
<philipballew__> no. 11.04
<philipballew__> and they are what is prousing this error
<holstein> right.. SO, if 10.04 used to install, and you still have that media, try that
<philipballew__> *prouduceing
<philipballew__> alright. ill do that now
<philipballew__> what could go wrong
<holstein> then, the first logical constant that is failing is the hard disk
<philipballew__> how can you tell that?
<holstein> because you've tested the hardware with the live media... assuming its booted up to the desktop live
<holstein> AND, the OS version and install media will be changing, so the only thing left is the hard drive
<holstein> *in theore
<holstein> theory*
<philipballew__> maes sence. ill go install 10.04 and see what happens
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-16
<Twizz2> is there anything about grub (installed Ubuntu 8.01 server) that would prevent me from booting form a thumbstick or cd?
<Twizz2> I'm trying to install 11.04
<holstein> hey Twizz2
<pleia2> booting from a usb stick is something that's handled by the bios before grub loads
<pleia2> so it wouldn't be grub that's preventing it
<Twizz2> hey holstein
<holstein> you installed ubuntu server 8.04?
<holstein> when?
<Twizz2> on the order of years ago 2 maybe
<holstein> AH, ok... anyways... whats the deal?
<Twizz2> i never got it installed or working correctly and i move to an island for work for a year after installing ... so i just kind of left it
<holstein> OK
<Twizz2> I've got 11.04 on a thunmstick and I'm trying to get it to install, and its not booting from the stick
<holstein> is your machine able to boot USB sticks?
<holstein> can you burn a CD?
<Twizz2> i think so, but i don't see a setting for it in the bios, i can yes
<holstein> well, dont think
<Twizz2> but currently it won't even boot a windows install cd
<holstein> it either does or it doesnt, and you can waste a lot of time
<Twizz2> I'll assume no since its not in the bios as an option
<Twizz2> the computer was new in 2001
<holstein> yeah, i would unplug the hard drive so you dont ruin it accientally, then play around til you get a CD booting
<Twizz2> alright I'll try burning a cd and see where that gets me
<holstein> Twizz2: doesnt really matter when, some do USB boot, and some dont, but it wont magically do it, you'll have to sort it out in the bios, and ubuntu/linux can really help with that
<holstein> Twizz2: for troubleshooting purposes, you can use *any* CD... that windows disc, whatever
<holstein> you just want to see something boot
<holstein> however, i would suggest making an ubuntu 10.04 live CD for this and other testing purposes
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<Twizz2> right i'm aware of all that, i just didn't know if grub could be blocking it.  I know how the bios works, and there isn't an option for botting thumb sticks ... since grub probably isn't blocking it, thats really what i was looking for ... at least until i'm able to get something booting from disk or whatever
<Twizz2> I'll probably be around for a few days and if i run into another snag I'll ask, thank you for your help
<holstein> well, theres no 'probably', grub is not in the loop yet, so it *cant*
<holstein> sure, let us know :)
<holstein> trouble shooting old and unfamiliar hardware can be challenging... much better if its not your main machine that broken
<Twizz2> it boots to a grub menu currently, which is why i was curious if that was kickstarting before the cd/thumbstick boot, but its set to boot from HD's last so it *shouldn't* be causing it
<Twizz2> its not, i've got 6 machines here
<holstein> nah... BUT, just unplug that drive, and you wont see that
<holstein> it'll be in the bios... somthing about boot order or boot sequence, and you'll see the hard drive is before the optical drive
<holstein> *more than likely* i should say...
<Twizz2> right now i have it configured to boot 1 legacy floppy drives 2 atapi cd rom drive 3 bootable cards (not sure what that is and i've tried moving it first and last no change) 4 HD1 5 HD2
<holstein> yeah, and bioses are quite different, so i have no frame of referece to offer you much assistance
<Twizz2> based on that i assume that there is no support for the thumb disk
<Twizz2> can i make a live cd from 11.04? since i already have it?
<holstein> Twizz2: sure, i suggest 10.04 becuase its the LTS - long term support, but 11.04 will work great :)
<Twizz2> it appears to be booting from the disk
<holstein> w00t Twizz2 :) thats good news..
<Twizz2> i don't know what its doing and it looked a little strange, but now i have a redish/purple screend with the word ubuntu and some red dot progress bar
<holstein> Twizz2: at some point, you'll just have to tell it what to do :)
<Twizz2> before that i had an underlined + sign and an upside down U in the upper left corner on a blue background and the rest of the screen was black .... and it let me type jibberish in the black ... then it moved on
<Twizz2> now i think i'm just waiting on it to load
<Twizz2> which on this old pc may take longer than burnign the disk did
<Twizz2> do i need to do anything to get it to detect my internet connection?  eth 0 (wired)
<holstein> Twizz2: that depends
<holstein> usually, lan cards are well supported
<holstein> i would just plug it in and see, and if not, we can look around
<Twizz2> the installer says i'm not connected was the only reason i'm asking
<Twizz2> its plugged in
<holstein> Twizz2: you should run it live first
<holstein> i mean, go ahead and install now, but thats a great way to tell how well hte hardware is supported before you install
<Twizz2> i was only 1 step in, i went back to "try it"
<Twizz2> sorry, i'm a little under the weather today too ... I'm not opperating at full capacity
<holstein> Twizz2: no worries... hope you feel better soon
<runamuck> moin
<runamuck> I have a problem with a python program I compiled.  I can't find anything wrong with it.  I have ubuntu 11.04
<holstein> runamuck: you have any output?... its not something thats in the repos?
<runamuck> when the program tries to run I get several of these messages from what looks like the menu system:  libglade-WARNING **: could not look up stock id
<runamuck> not in repos no
<runamuck> but libglade2.0 is installed
<runamuck> and of course none of the menus work in the app
<runamuck> ;)
<runamuck> anyone see something like that?
<runamuck> i found this in google and it scares me though  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/604666
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 604666 in aptitude "aptitude-gtk menus do not work (many errors dumped to stdout)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holstein> hmm, yeah
<holstein> probably have to try going to whoever is maintaining the app
<runamuck> okay, no worries
<runamuck> thanks for the help
<holstein> runamuck: hang here as long as you like though
<holstein> its a good bet someone will know something
<runamuck> i will be on for a while
<runamuck> no worries
<runamuck> i saw this on another page but I can't figure out how moving this to /root would help anything.  After this they run a sudo apt-get update and magically it works....
<runamuck> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/local-repository.list /root
<runamuck> are they just getting a whole new lists? why not rm it then.....
<holstein> hmmm... do you need a new list?
<holstein> that doest sound right
<runamuck> don't know, found it here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1656847
<holstein> if sudo apt-get update has no errors, id say all is well
<runamuck> still don't get why they are mv that list to roots home directory.....
<runamuck> seems like that does nothing
<runamuck> brb
<Twizz2> holstein: will 11.04 run on a pentium 4 1500 mhz?
<holstein> Twizz2: should be fine
<holstein> i might look at one of the lighter ones though
<holstein> !xubuntu
<ubot2> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Twizz2> i'm running it live ... and it seems to be so slow that the mouse even lags and i can't get FF to open
<Twizz2> I can give that a try, I'm not opposed to trial and reject/succeed
<holstein> it'll run faster after you install
<Twizz2> I'm not doign anything time sensitive .. jsut wnat a linux environment to play around with and learn on in my free time
<holstein> i usually go to a tty and run some commands
<holstein> or open a terimal
<Twizz2> none of the ap windows even open
<Twizz2> you suggest xubuntu as a lighter weight option then? I'll just try that from cd tomorrow
<holstein> Twizz2: or just try installing what you got
<Twizz2> goign to take some asprin and head to bed and try to kick this head cold
<holstein> see if it runs faster, which it will
<holstein> theres a classic desktop option that will be faster probably
<Twizz2> sounds good, thanks again
<holstein> sure, anytime
<edie_> I need help installing the .run amd drivers
<edie_> I executed the file in terminal but i dont think it has been installed
<edie_> it says it needs e.org
<edie_> x.org sorry
<edie_> i tried to download x.org in synaptic  update manager
<celthunder> edie_: if you have synaptic you probably have x
<celthunder> edie_: open a terminal window within x and sudo sh <file>
<edie_> i just need to type in sudo sh and then my file name?
<edie_> but cant I just run the .run file with the terminal by adjusting the property?
<s-fox> Hello.
<celthunder> hi
<coalwater> is there a way to use curl with grep? to get a certain line in a webpage?
<s-fox> coalwater,  Use a pipe
<coalwater> i know, try it and you'll know why i'm asking
<coalwater> curl http://www.google.com | grep title
<coalwater> try this for example
<s-fox> Must use grep?
<s-fox> Can do it with sed
<s-fox> curl http://www.google.com | sed -n 2p
<s-fox> @ coalwater
<coalwater> s-fox, i never used sed before, but it seems to be working
<Puck`> hi everyone
<Puck`> (:
<s-fox> Only issue I am having is that it is also picking up close head and body tags
<s-fox>  Hello Puck`.
<Puck`> does anyone have knowledge of a command or lib that could help me output the lenght of any mp3 file?
<s-fox> Got that postcard yet?  lol
<coalwater> what does '2p' mean
<Puck`> s-fox: still no postcard, I'm quite amazed. You didn't get them back?
<s-fox> Puck`,   mp3info -p "%m:s\n" filename.mp3
<s-fox> Or something like that anyway ;)
<Puck`> so i need mp3info?
<Puck`> thank you (:
<s-fox> Might be mp3info -p "%S" filename.mp3
<s-fox> coalwater,  returns certain line of output. in this case line 2
<Puck`> s-fox: %S outputs the total time in seconds, "%m:%s" it is
<Puck`> thank you very much (:
<s-fox> No issue Puck`,  glad to help you.
<s-fox> Puck`,  Out of interest... what does mp3info -x filename.mp3 return?
<Puck`> s-fox: http://pastebin.com/00TF0w5q
<s-fox> Thanks Puck`, looks like you could just grep the length if you wanted.
<Puck`> s-fox: I can simply output it with the -p "%m:%s" command, then get it in a db, that's enough
<coalwater> BloodyMind, :P
<coalwater> #ubuntu-beginners-team
<artzra_> hi
<artzra_> skype freeze after 1min
<holstein> any skype users here? using the current skype from the repos and 11.04 ??
<artzra_> try to use skype
<artzra_> ty
<artzra_> holstein my translater !!
<holstein> :)
<artzra_> :)
<escott> artzra_, not sure what people are going to be able to tell you. it works for me... but its a closed source program and i can't offer you many suggestions except to try using LD_PRELOAD to trick it into using v4l2 if you think your problems might be camera related
<artzra_> ld_preaload ?
<artzra_> i dont use camera
<escott> artzra_, well then LD_PRELOAD won't be helpful
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966882
<kidsodateless> hello, i had changed the default theme of Edubuntu 10.04LTS to Ambiance and I wonder how i could revert it back to the default? :D
<holstein> kidsodateless: i would just go where you changed it to ambiance, and look for 'defalt' or try some that look like the default
<holstein> you can always make another new user temporarily... that user should have the default settings.. login, and look and see, and learn what theme to apply
<kidsodateless> holstein: i just did, but i there is no default them in there, :D the closes them was radiance but it
<kidsodateless> is not totally looks like the default one.
<kidsodateless> I
<holstein> kidsodateless: the new user didnt have the default theme?
<holstein> you didnt remove the edubuntu-desktop meta pacakge right?
<kidsodateless> ah see.. i guess, i have to make a new user then.
<kidsodateless> yeah did not.
<disassembler> hey, everyone. i'm will. i'm fairly new to ubuntu and the ubuntu user community. i hope to become a more active member in the coming months.
<holstein> disassembler: welcome
<kidsodateless> holstein: i made a new user and it works. thanks :D
<holstein> kidsodateless: can you see the theme name?
<holstein> if not, you should be able to save that current theme as something you can find and apply as the other user
<kidsodateless> holstein: yeah, custom :D much pretty cool to see  all computers that have same theme. i'm currently converting school's computer lab to Edubuntu  and i already installed on 5 computers,  11 remaining to be finish. happy :D
<meindian523> How can I delete my account on Ubuntu Forums?
<meindian523> without it becoming "burnt beans"?
<meindian523> anyone?
<holstein> meindian523: this might be relavant
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1243366
<holstein> and bodhi_zazen might be around to reiterate
<meindian523> ah, ty holstein
<meindian523> I looked around settings to see somewhere I could do it independently
<disassembler> would someone be able to help me with a wireless adapter issue i'm having? i've been trying to get my belkin n wireless adapter to work for ages now, and i've searched a number of threads and documentation, and have had no luck.
<disassembler> here's a blog post i've made listing a few of the resources i've checked and a few commands that will hopefully help you to better understand the issue. http://tumblr.sect7.net/post/6591822553/belkin
<holstein> disassembler: how about nidisgtk ??
<tommy_gunz> Hey all...new here so just lookin for some neat stuff to get into...:)
<tommy_gunz> anyone know of a good place for torrent invites???
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-17
<tactical2> hi.  isn't linux a bit too hard for beginners?
<braiam> tactical2: depending in what do u try to do in first time, and the distro that u use
<tactical2> the last time i used linux, i fell into a depression
<tactical2> it's so hard
<Twizz> is it typical for the 11.04 install to freeze during the "copying files" phase?
<braiam> if it is a hi I/O load, maybe the system feel like "freeze"
<Twizz> its a pretty old system, 2001 pentium 4 1500 mhz this is my second try, and the mosue doesn't respond at the same point both times
<Twizz> I'll just give it an hour or so and see if anythign changes
<disorbtion1> Hello all, first time here. I have been slaying my brain at Ubuntu-Server for a few days now with not much headway...
<disorbtion1> My biggest issue right now is with Samba/Windows shares, when I try to restart the service nmbd I get the error Restart: Unknown instance
<tactical2> disorbtion1:  i think i know what the prob is.  you should have zigged when you zagged
<disorbtion1> lol
<jimmie> Im not sure if anyone else uses Deluge, but does it always have to re-check files after a reboot, or is there a way to turn that off?
<FlashSmith> Hello everyone
<FlashSmith> I am wondering about Ubuntu, and I was hoping you guys could answer a few of my questions
<escott> !ask | FlashSmith
<ubot2> FlashSmith: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FlashSmith> If youre booting from a cd, does it install something on the computer, would it affect any of the existing files within the computer?
<escott> the livecd will not affect the underlying system
<escott> those parts that do modify the system will say something about install
<escott> so "try out" ubuntu
<FlashSmith> ? There will be an option to try out ubuntu? Sorry I am not familiar with this
<escott> yes there will be
<escott> if you use the desktop cd (not the alternate or server)
<escott> its a bit slow because of the cd read time being slow (faster if you do the flash drive install)
<FlashSmith> And It's possible to create/burn your own cd right? (I don't think I have a big enough flash drive. My flashdrive is really small I don't even think it's 1 GB)
<escott> certainly, just warning that its slower with a cd
<FlashSmith> Is it possible to try it out with a cd or usb? (btw I am currently using Windows Vista if that would change anything)
<FlashSmith> without a cd or usb?*
<escott> without either is more complicated. if your bios supports it you could install ubuntu to an external drive, and then try to boot that, but there are various things that could trip you up. i wouldn't recommend it
<FlashSmith> Can any computer that is able to read cds burn a cd? (Sorry if that's an obvious question, I really have no idea)
<escott> FlashSmith, these days thats usually true
<FlashSmith> Oh I see thank you, I guess I'll just try it and see what happens. If/When I decide to install it, would it affect my underlying operating system? Like would I still have Windows?
<escott> FlashSmith, you can have both
<FlashSmith> Ah I see, alright Thank you, I think I'll try burning a cd and trying Ubuntu from that, I am really excited to try Ubuntu I have heard great things from it.
<FlashSmith> Thank you very much :)
<jimmie> Im not sure if anyone else uses Deluge, but does it always have to re-check files after a reboot, or is there a way to turn that off?
<escott> jimmie, what is Deluge? bittorrent client?
<jimmie> Aye.
<barnwal> hii
<Abhijit> hi
<barnwal> so Abhijit , where are you from?
<Abhijit> barnwal, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<barnwal> I laready read tha one.  I am registered at launchpad.
<barnwal> also as written there I have contacted you guys , our local team
<barnwal> I usability test seems good.
<sw0rdfish> hey guys where are background images kept again?
<sw0rdfish> uhhh i forgot i even used to edit the xml file that controls
<sw0rdfish> them
<holstein> sw0rdfish: you can always run the locate command if you know the image name
<holstein> thats what i do each time because i forget where they are kept too ;)
<sw0rdfish> lol
<sw0rdfish> oh how ironic
<sw0rdfish> i just went to the background image change thingy
<sw0rdfish> and moved my mouse over the pic i wanted to get its name
<sw0rdfish> and it gave me its full path
<sw0rdfish> haha
<holstein> COOL... even better :)
<sw0rdfish> yep
<sw0rdfish> thank you sir :)
<saf__> Hello, I have a question about GPL / MIT / LGPL licensing
<saf__> Is it possible (legal) to use code libraries in commercial development? The library in question is NLopt, and I would like to use the algorithms to run on some commercially sold devices. Is this allowed?
<r4y> I have several videos on my computer and I want to know how to find out how much time they all add up to
<r4y> How do I find out how much time all these videos add up to?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-18
<philipballew> how can i edit my grub menu to show the name of the operating system as something different
<philipballew> backtrack5 shows up as ubuntu 2.6.38
<DarkwingDuck> lolz... Backtrack5
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602
<philipballew> its the best system to monitor my network. my nirghbors use our internet and i dont want to have the cops show up at our door so i monitor all websites and downloads, then flagg it with things. kinda like opendns
<philipballew> but yes, it does have a bad rap!
<DarkwingDuck> Oh... I finally got the druggies in few apts down from me to stop...
<DarkwingDuck> I changed my essid to IB_Surveillance_Van_8
<philipballew> haha, was it not password protected?
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, but when people would scan it would show up.
<philipballew> oh i see. so its a hidden network. im trying to set up my router to only log pre approved mac address with a rsa type key
<philipballew> probably gonna ddwrt the router
<philipballew> the drug lords must have figured out how to scan wifi
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<r4y> How do I find out how much time several videos on my hard drive add up to?
<holstein> r4y: i would probably just que them up in something
<r4y> I know that if I right click one of the videos it will say how long a video is, so other then adding their time together.
<r4y> I ried Banshee but no go
<r4y> as well as mplayer
<holstein> there is a calculator ;)
 * holstein looks around
 * IAmNotThatGuy looks at the side
<holstein> rhythym box is doing it with audio...
<r4y> Hmm, I am not sure what might work for queing them up, so  guess I with add their total, thank you for responding. I will try rhythmbox out in a sec
<r4y> There are 2 to pick from?
<r4y> OK, never mind
<holstein> yeah, if you're too lazy to add, just drop em here, and i'll do it :)
<r4y> Well, it didn't work. I meant never mind to which rhythmbox to choose from using open with
<holstein> yeah, rhythymbox doesnt do video right?
<holstein> im just saying, it has that summing funcionality in the playlist
<holstein> VLC doesnt seem to
<holstein> totem didnt
<holstein> you tried banshee and mplayer
<r4y> I just tried smplayer as well
<r4y> Right, rhythm box is for music, I was just trying
<r4y> I even tried soundconverter, it's cool, it's not a big deal to add it together. It would be neat to be able to find out how long through a queing of some sort. I try to find out little things like this. It's fun to find out. Thank you for talking with me.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> yeah, now i want to know too :)
<r4y> Might be possible with a script perhaps.
<holstein> relevant http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/3612/get-the-total-length-of-all-video-audio-in-the-current-dir-and-below-in-hms
<r4y> I downloaded a bunch of Angry Video Game Nerd with the AVGN vs the Nostalgia Critic and That Guy with the Glasses because my brother is coming and I am not sure he will want to watch them all because he sort of has ADD
<r4y> Yes, perfect, I need to go and do chores, so I will have to try it out later, TY
<r4y> Bookmarked
<r4y> Thank you ver much
<r4y> The second command from the link you gave me worked. The first command may need to be changed a little in my case. I tried removing the avi part, but it doesn't matter because the second command worked. 1h:27m:55s
<r4y> I even calculated the time roughly and I had about 1.46, 1 being an hour and 46 minutes, so I don't know how my math was wrong, but I tried.
<r4y> Hmm, I should try again I guess
<r4y> TY, you it worked. Now if I can get my own math right, lol.
<r4y> Dang it, I have to go to the store. I am going to try an online calculator for time.
<Ubuntu-firsttime> Question - which version of Ubuntu would best suit a Toshiba Satellite laptop?
<Ubuntu-firsttime> <Ubuntu-firsttime> T2300 processor - 1 mb ram
<Ubuntu-firsttime> <Ubuntu-firsttime> have installed 11.4 but seems to run very slow
<Ubuntu-firsttime> <Ubuntu-firsttime> Can anyone help?
<bioterror> 1MB is bad ;)
<Ubuntu-firsttime> :(
<bioterror> try 11.04
<bioterror> why is it slow?
<Ubuntu-firsttime> sorry yes 11.04 is installed
<bioterror> !xubuntu | Ubuntu-firsttime
<ubot2> Ubuntu-firsttime: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Ubuntu-firsttime> sorry to both you
<Ubuntu-firsttime> bother
 * nlsthzn has run all distro's on a similar Toshiba and it is plenty fast enough to handle any of them...
<benonsoftware> Hi al.
<Sidewinder1> Mornin'.
<benonsoftware> Evening.
<benonsoftware> Who is looking for mentors here?
<kristian-aalborg> soo... trying to set up an usb hdd with gparted
<kristian-aalborg> the program became unresponsive... I can't get to view the "detailed view"
<kristian-aalborg> I just have a minimized "Applying pending operations"
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, get some fresh air :P
<stlsaint> yo yo
<stlsaint> any terminator users in here
<r4y> How do  an mp3 every so many seconds?, Is there a way to make a longer bar in Banshee?, that would be cool.
<r4y> How do we mark an mp3 every so many seconds?
<r4y> LOL, oops
<Sidewinder1> r4y, Have you tried it in Audacity?
<r4y> I am looking
<r4y> I am going to try regular Interval Labels
<r4y> O ya, that was it
<r4y> TY Take care
<r4y> bye
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> looking to rename some movies via imdb - I got the imdb-tools package, but it makes a dotfile out of the input file (.avi)
<kristian-aalborg> it looks unmaintained, I guess imdb changed the API
<kristian-aalborg> anybody know another way to do this?
<kristian-aalborg> http://photos.wiju.es/1/7/6/1/6/3/2/6/969a6e7b8395eb5179591e275ca1355a.jpg <--- anybody know if somebody's selling a keyboard similar to this nowadays?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: i saw one at the charity shop the other day :)
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, make and model=
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<kristian-aalborg> this is not #lol, you know :P
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: you mean the kind that bows up in the middle like that?
<holstein> or a particular brand?
<holstein> im not interested in them, so i didnt really pay much attention, but i see them at the used places all the time
<holstein> i remember getting on in, and dropping it off at the charity shop too
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, the kind that splits in the middle - with keys in the "spacer"
<kristian-aalborg> brand is not important
<kristian-aalborg> (not for me, for someone I know)
<holstein> i dont recall ever seeing a black one
<holstein> the one i had was really nice... silver and wireless
<kristian-aalborg> color is not important, either
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, I shall be seeing a good bass player on monday :)
<holstein> cool... whos that?
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EptLbfjG_9o
<kristian-aalborg> his name's Scott Firth... you could say that he's "freeloading" on Jah Wobble etc as he's "only" doing live stuff and have not written the songs
<RRRRube> kristian-aalborg If you search for Microsoft Ergonomic Keyboard, you should find someone selling them
<kristian-aalborg> RRRRube, thanks
<kristian-aalborg> the one on the picture is made by Trust, btw
<RRRRube> I used to have one a while ago, but I got fed up with it :)
<kristian-aalborg> I *might* get an IBM model M next time, just to keep it real
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<RRRRube> LOL!
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, do you like the music?
 * holstein listening
<holstein> i got busy..
<RRRRube> I actually have an ancient MS keyboard that I've been using forever. MS got a lot of flack but I think they actually make decent keyboards (or they used to anyway)
<kristian-aalborg> RRRRube, yes, it will look good with my green Terminus font ;)
<RRRRube> Oh, you're so hardcore LOL
<holstein> hmmm... well my mom always told me 'if you dont have anything nice to say...' ;)
<holstein> its not bad, its just not my thing
<kristian-aalborg> yeah, not for everyone
<holstein> well, thats kinda my issue.. i would argue that it is exactly constructed for *everyone*
<kristian-aalborg> bass dude has worked with Toni Braxton, the Spice Girls, Elvis Costello... pretty much everyone
<holstein> but, thats just my opinion*
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, please expand on that
<holstein> we should go to -team ->
<kristian-aalborg> likely ;)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-19
<edie_> how can I creat shortcuts on my desktop ?
<edie_> create*
<Gemini> hm,why when i start that update thing in ubuntu,my laptop freez?
<clarkthehardy910> can someone help me install my graphics card driver (or change my output frequency) using the LiveCD?  I can't get safemode or even grub with my fresh install.
<clarkthehardy910> but I can boot the LiveCD
<nlsthzn> clarkthehardy910: press f8 at boot time to be able to select some parameters... one of them will let you boot using general vesa driver or something similar...
<clarkthehardy910> do I press f8 before holding down shift?
<clarkthehardy910> nlsthzn: ?
<nlsthzn> clarkthehardy910: no shift required... just f8 at the beginning of boot
<clarkthehardy910> ok
<clarkthehardy910> can you hang on and let me try?
<clarkthehardy910> nlsthzn: just tried f8 it doesnt work
<clarkthehardy910> still getting "Attention Out of range"
<clarkthehardy910> nlsthzn: is there a way to change the settings with the LiveCD booted
<clarkthehardy910> nlsthzn: I dont even see a boot menu, if I hold shift, I see it say Loading Grub, but only for a split second
<clarkthehardy910> I mean "GRUB Loading" to be exact
<nlsthzn> clarkthehardy910: pressing f8 will give you the menu you need
<clarkthehardy910> nlsthzn: I've tried it four times
<clarkthehardy910> nlsthzn: it doesn't work
<nlsthzn> clarkthehardy910: that is very strange :/
<clarkthehardy910> nlsthzn: I have an old CRT monitor  for this machine
<clarkthehardy910> nlsthzn: it will boot the LiveCD
<clarkthehardy910> nlsthzn: but as soon as I hold down shift or f8 without the cd inserted, I get a screen that I believe is a refresh rate problem...I've looked at these topics, but they dont get me very far
<clarkthehardy910> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5127
<clarkthehardy910> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=74283&p=435843
<nlsthzn> clarkthehardy910: I don't have the knowledge to assist you from there (if is is possible)... maybe someone else will be along soon... as for the link to launchpad... things have changed a lot since 6.06...
<clarkthehardy910> ok... thanks for trying
<clarkthehardy910> =)
<clarkthehardy910> nlsthzn: I wish there was a way to edit my graphics settings from the livecd terminal prompt
<clarkthehardy910> but i know know how to mount and get permission to my installation
<nlsthzn> clarkthehardy910: way back when there was a file that x11 used that you could have edited... now it isn't used anymore... I do know that if the file is available it will be used but I have no idea now what the best solution is (or what that file is called now... been to long ago I struggled with something like this)
<clarkthehardy910> nlsthzn: ok, thanks for the explanation
<nlsthzn> clarkthehardy910: take all I said as 10% reliable :p (I do)
<clarkthehardy910> nlsthzn: ok, thanks....
<clarkthehardy910> nlsthzn: supposing that f8 works
<clarkthehardy910> and it actually gets to the login options, but I can't see them because my screen issues
<clarkthehardy910> nlsthzn: is it possible to do it blind? I mean, if its only a few choices to get safe graphics mode
<clarkthehardy910> nlsthzn: couldn't i theoretically choose it without seeing it and then eventually get Unity booted in it or at least to command prompt?
<clarkthehardy910> from there I can change the refresh rate
<nlsthzn> clarkthehardy910: I guess it is if someone knows it off by heart (I am at work now and I don't even run Ubuntu currently)... but I find it strange that you don't have any refresh rate issues with the live CD ... and also, the boot prompt shouldn't give you issues with your refresh either :/
<clarkthehardy910> I've got ubuntu installed in its own partition, can I mount it and then change settings?
<clarkthehardy910> working on the Live CD
<clarkthehardy910> nlsthzn: the CD's Monitors GUI gives two frequency options: 85 and 75 Hz, but Unity is apparently trying to boot with a 90 hz rate, because that's what the error message says: 90 Hor and 60 Ver
<martijn1985>  Does anyone know why my NFS server works fine on Natty, but on Lucid the client can't find the shared directory's? /etc/exports is exactly the same file and the firewall is turned on with natty, but off on lucid
<clarkthehardy910> when trying to boot a fresh install of Unity 11.04 (I've only had one successful boot, at which time, I updated the driver for my geforce nvidia graphics card), now upon reboot, its saying that there's no such disk and no such device: (lots of 0s behind it), must first load the kernal.  What do I do to get my ubuntu back up and running?
<phoenix_> I have an issue with finding applications in 11.04. Just installed Crossover Games and I can't seem to find the shortcut. Anyone know?
<coalwater> what's the process name of the vnc server ubuntu has
<froq> Hello!  Does anyone know where I can get a nice written guide of all the customization options available to me when using 10.04 LTS?!  I wanted to customize my desktop.
<stlsaint> froq: i have not seen such a document as you have the options of not only using the default settings but also other apps such as compiz, emerald theme manager,etc so no one document covers them all
<froq> stlsaint, thank you!  no no, that is the direction I wanted. :)  Appreciate it.  I am not a fan of compiz b/c it freaks with vnc viewer.
<stlsaint> froq: emerald theme manager is nice
<stlsaint> then again it uses compiz, forgot about that
<froq> stlsaint, o bummer...  anything you know of that doesn't use compiz ?!?!  Just don'
<froq> just don't like it because it makes VNC super slow.
<stlsaint> froq: well what type of customizations are you looking for?
<froq> ... idk jsut want to play around.  not a fan of the simplinest of gnome 2 from default.
<froq> stlsaint, I am just a man who is bored with the current look who refuses to change to a newer version until it is LTS again or they fix the VNC problem.  if that is possible?!  idk
<stlsaint> froq: well check out the default options in the appearance menu
<froq> yep yep ok
<UBUNTUN00B> hey all how is Sunday goingÉ
<Edgar970> Hi, please anyone knows the method to install XBMC media center on natty with gnome 3, thanks a lot
<bioterror> Edgar970, sudo apt-get install xbmc? :D
<geirha> Yay, I just passed 2K points on askubuntu :)
<UBUNTUN00B> hey all
<froq> is it possible to install amarok on gnome?!  or do I have to use KDE?
<froq> nvm...  i just sudo apt-get install amarok... didn't realize you could install KDE apps too... it just brings lots of dependencies.
<scottyfubar> four questions
<scottyfubar> 1. how do i tell empathy not to show who is entering or leaving an irc room?
<scottyfubar> ah well, i see nobody's here either...
<froq> scottyfubar, I am here... but idk.
<scottyfubar> oh.
<froq> never used empathy.
<scottyfubar> what are you using?
<scottyfubar> (i.e. which irc client software?)
<froq> xchat.
<froq> sudo apt-get install xchat
<scottyfubar> wonderful. do you know the command within xchat for my question?
<froq> by default, xchat does not show that information.
<scottyfubar> even better. thanks! see ya :)
<charlie-tca> There is an option for each channel by right-clicking the channel, to turn those off or on
<charlie-tca> (in Xchat, I don' t know Xchat-gnome)
<scottyfubar> nothing similar here.
<scottyfubar> oh, i might as well ask my other questions, to see if you know the answers :)
<froq> xchat vs. xchat-gnome?! what is the difference?
<scottyfubar> 2. i can't get the sound card to turn off the internal speaker when i plug in a headphone set. any ideas?
<charlie-tca> Xchat was first, xchat-gnome is a fork with fewer options
<froq> charlie-tca, ... o got ya... I think I just have xchat, not xchat gnome. :)
<charlie-tca> Probably
<scottyfubar> okay, no answer for question 2, how about 3.
<scottyfubar> dvd's don't play
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-11
<stlsaint> fc___: hrm use usb
<fc___> Good idea, now on the search for that flash drive...
<fc___> So wait, should I run the iso on ubunutu or redownload it on windows?
<stlsaint> fc___: naw just dd it to the usb
<fc___> So does it matter if I didn't delete 12.04 on windows yet? Sorry for all the questions
<devxdev> is anyone aware the proper way to submit a bug fix on launchpad?
<stlsaint> devxdev: code invovled?
<devxdev> stlsaint, nope only command line stuff
<stlsaint> devxdev: put it on the bug report itself in launchpad
<stlsaint> submit as answer
<devxdev> ok lol i started doing that but was like crap.. i dont want this to be the wrong way to go about >_<
<devxdev> thanks again man
<stlsaint> yep
<devxdev> stlsaint, catch ya around! thanks again :D
<stlsaint> devxdev: wb
<devxdev> stlsaint, i forgot one thing..
<devxdev> do you know how to make the output of "make" go to a text file?
<devxdev> like maybe $ make >> /maked.txt
<ntwrk_keith> whats the diff between #ubuntu-beginners and #ubuntu? the level of questions?
<devxdev> not sure myself but i would assume O_O
<stlsaint> not not the level
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: have you been in ubuntu channel?
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: where you helped there?
<devxdev> nevermind i got it: $ make >errors.log 2>&1
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: no level of questions here. just more quite than #ubuntu
<r4y> Can I get soundconverter for windows?
<r4y> I mean is this safe to use
<wilee-nilee> r4y, look on the web to see if there is a windows version.
<r4y> http://www.hitsquad.com/smm/programs/SoundConvertorWIN/
<r4y> I am going to scan it
<wilee-nilee> I have used it in Ubuntu with no problems, I would test it in windows by backing up the test media then running it to see if it does what you want.
<r4y> If it works, then all I want is a tagger
<wilee-nilee> just back up a small part for a test
<r4y> good idea
<r4y> right
<r4y> I am used to kid3 for tagging
<wilee-nilee> cool.;)
<wilee-nilee> I'm not sure what tagging is
<wilee-nilee> I have just used it to convert, so I don't know all the functions
<r4y> when I use soundconverter with Ubuntu it strips out the first tag so I use easytag to copy the second tag to tag one for multiple files
<r4y> That is a bad link I posted
<wilee-nilee> Hehe it happens it sounds like you have used it before in a specific way, so I really can't help anymore then to say "worked for me"
<r4y> clamAV says PUA.Win32.packer.Msvcpp-1 and CP secure says risktool.w32.pskill.Q
<r4y> http://virusscan.jotti.org/en/scanresult/ad2b058125cdfce91665d89423995f5fe9377a63
<wilee-nilee> clamav will give false poistives, not sure if that is happening here I would get it from the sound converter site if there is one.
<r4y> I also used this website which said there was no problem with the link to soundconverter for windows: http://linkscanner.explabs.com/linkscanner/AVG/default.aspx
<r4y> I am looking
<wilee-nilee> I would not be getting from other then here, or find another tool. http://soundconverter.org/  or just do this in a linux setup.
<r4y> It's a source package.
<r4y> I have installed make files before using Ubuntu, but windows I am not sure about
<r4y> I realize that I am on the wrong channel for this
<r4y> I search there for windows and there is nothing related to installing soundconverter on windows
<wilee-nilee> I'm not sure really, I have a windows setup but only for helping windows users on dual boots and writing papers for college classes in word. I started with open source so that is what I use primarily, I do like W7 though.
<r4y> I am going to just grab my other hard drive with Ubuntu on it, because my brother is on the other computer
<moore_> Hi guys, I want to know, can I use ARM desktop or server version from ubuntu site on BeagleBone
<potofcoffee> Hi. I'm on Unity-2D and the Alt+F2 shortcut is not working. Trying to set it in system settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts fails because, there it says "Disabled" and the word "Disabled" is italicized. Any ideas what to do?
<dizzylizzy> awe
<dizzylizzy> i should hang out here more
<dizzylizzy> even though i don't even use ubuntu
<coalwater> any one uses .ssh/config, i need to ask something
<coalwater> ubot2: !backup
<ubot2> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<coalwater> ubot2: !sbackup
<ubot2> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<coalwater> ubot2: !ssh
<ubot2> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<coalwater> ok nvm, i figured it out
<bentheplantguy> bobweaver:  private mesg me.  i bought a thumb drive and got that tar ball over to Wireless
<bobweaver> ahh cool
<bobweaver> dang timming
<bobweaver> umm
<bobweaver> ok
<bentheplantguy> no worries, i'll be on and off all day
<bobweaver> so I want to record this and make a tutorial out of it are you ok with that ?
<bentheplantguy> sure
<bobweaver> if so can you plz close all personal info stuff
<bobweaver> I am pming you now
<bobweaver> !permissions | bentheplantguy_
<ubot2> bentheplantguy_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<designbybeck_> Wireless card failed on install : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036249/
<designbybeck_> anyone have any idaes on this
<designbybeck_> asking for a buddy, it is a compaq laptop
<bobweaver> designbybeck_,  whta is number in read from output of.         lspci -nn | grep b43
<bobweaver> opps
<bobweaver> lspci -nn | grep 14e4
<bobweaver> there we go
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-12
<msdaisy> hello all, I'm studying linux permissions and I don't understand how you would see this: -rwsr-S--t.  I would only expect this: -rw-r-----  What command would you use to get the first result?
<msdaisy> I know ls -l will give you the second result.
<escott> msdaisy, i think thats setuid, setgid and sticky bit
<msdaisy> yes it is. But how do you get bash to report that?
<escott> msdaisy, stat?
<msdaisy> is there a variable that goes with stat? because I just get the expected result with stat.
<escott> msdaisy, i dont understand what you want exactly
<msdaisy> I don't either- that's probably the problem :)
<escott> msdaisy, are you asking how you would go about chmod'ding a file to make it that set of permissions?
<msdaisy> When would I see -rwsr-S--t ?  Why wouldn't I just see rwx only?  I'm getting this from here: http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/aunix1/filepermissions.htm just above the "Files" section.
<escott> msdaisy, so the lowercase s means setuid/setgid non-executable, the capital S means setuid/setgid and executable
<escott> iirc
<msdaisy> how is that different from ---x or ----?
<escott> msdaisy, you want to know what setuid/gid do?
<msdaisy> yes.
<escott> depends on it being a file or folder
<escott> on files that are marked S meaning setuid and executable the file executes with the uid/gid of the owner. so this is used for things like "mount"
<msdaisy> ah, setuid is used to temporarily elevate privileges too.
<escott> which allows non-priviledged users to perform priviledged operations (subject to the restrictions of the application in the mount case entry must be in the fstab)
<escott> msdaisy, inspecting ls -l `which mount` shows im wrong. maybe s means setuid without executable
<msdaisy> The SUID bit displays as an "S" in the owner's execute column of the output.  If the execute bit is also set then an "s" is used.  (from the link I posted)
<msdaisy> thanks for the help escott , I will continue to read.
<escott> on folders it means that new files get set to the same permissions
<escott> msdaisy, im not sure when you would ever have setuid/gid without execute, or what that would mean
<msdaisy> escott, that's what was confusing me.  I think i just need to read more about setuid/gid in general.
<escott> msdaisy, my guess is the capital S is to indicate "you probably got this wrong and want something else"
<Matpick> Hello, a beginner here, having some issues installing Ubuntu anyone here willing to help me out?
<nothingspecial> well I'm in here
<nothingspecial> lol
<nothingspecial> what's up Matpick
<Matpick> Well I formated my disk getting rid of Windows and wanting to install Ubuntu only
<nothingspecial> ok
<Matpick> now i ran it with the disc when i go and click install its telling me I dont have 4.4 GB of space to install Ubuntu
<Matpick> My hdd is 1TB
<nothingspecial> is it unallocated space or is there a partition there
<Matpick> Kind of stuck now since I can only run ubuntu using CD and Windows is also gone
<Matpick> Im not really sure, I formated it using the Windows 7 Install Disc :/ which I know isnt the right way to do it
<nothingspecial> press the super (windows key) and start typing "gparted"
<nothingspecial> open the gparted partition editor and have a look at what you've got
<Matpick> Yeah I tried GParted after Googling it but that says no devices detected.
<wilee-nilee> Matpick, hit alt-f2 then type unity --reset then try again, if this is a ubuntu cd
<Matpick> Didnt want to ask any dumb questions so I have been on google trying to fix this for at least two hours but im stuck..
<nothingspecial> can you see the drive from the live cd at all?
<wilee-nilee> unity has a habit of being mucked up
<Matpick> typed it, screen was blinking for a little bit now im back
<stlsaint> i dont think thats the issue. That 1TB is formatted wrong possibly
<Matpick> Ran GParted again still no devices detected
<Matpick> I do think my 1TB might be wrongly formated.. not sure how I can fix that though
<nothingspecial> press Ctrl-Alt-T to run a terminal and type
<nothingspecial> sudo fdisk -l
<nothingspecial> it'll ask for a password, just hit enter
<nothingspecial> can you see your drive listed?
<Matpick> dont think so
<Matpick> i see bunch of letters like b c h u v etc. and with some text next to it but nothing that looks like my drive
<Matpick> b <size> sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)
<Matpick> that type of thing
<Matpick> fdisk [options] <disk> change partition table
<nothingspecial> silly, obvious question coming
<nothingspecial> you sure it's connected correctly?
<Matpick> Well I had Windows on it just hour ago and computer was working fine
<stlsaint> Matpick: are you using one or two drives?
<Matpick> only one
<Matpick> Single 1TB drive
<stlsaint> Matpick: do you mind installing a application called pastebinit?
<Matpick> i guess not, what does it do
<stlsaint> just gonna allow us to see your command outputs
<stlsaint> via a website
<Matpick> I was reading something on the net about the way driveis conected something about SATA and SATAIII or something but I dont understand it
<Matpick> sure ill google it now
<stlsaint> Matpick: SATA is fine. As long as you dont have multiple
<stlsaint> Matpick: no google needed
<stlsaint> Matpick: open a terminal and enter: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nothingspecial> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nothingspecial> in your terminal, again just enter throught the password
<stlsaint> nothingspecial: tsk tsk...to slow lol
<Matpick> ok done
<stlsaint> Matpick: in terminal enter:
<stlsaint> Matpick: sudo fdisk -l
<stlsaint> sorry
<stlsaint> Matpick: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<stlsaint> and paste the url you get here
<nothingspecial> then paste url here
<nothingspecial> :)
<stlsaint> nothingspecial: lol  thats twice ;)
<stlsaint> quick on the keys lol
<stlsaint> Matpick: just copy and paste the output here
<Matpick> Cant im on the different computer at the moment
<Matpick> On the laptop
<Matpick> But I guess I can relog on the one running ubuntu
<stlsaint> o_O
<nothingspecial> come back from the live cd
<stlsaint> does the ubuntu computer have internet?
<nothingspecial> but I have to go to work
<nothingspecial> I'll have to leave you in these capable hands
<stlsaint> ha
<Matpick> yeah im on the net on it
<nothingspecial> hope you get it sorted Matpick :)
<Matpick> Thanks for your help
<MatpickUbuntu> Ok on ubuntu comp now
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: well no need for Matpick now
<MatpickUbuntu> yeah just want to be on incase something stuffs up with this ne
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: arlight paste that url from the commdn
<stlsaint> command
<MatpickUbuntu> Yeah, it said pastebinit is not located
<stlsaint> that means you didnt install it
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<MatpickUbuntu> I
<MatpickUbuntu> Yup doneit again now its sayig unable to locate package pastebinit
<stlsaint> alright screw it, just paste the output into paste.ubuntu.com and send url here
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: paste output of command: sudo fdisk -l
<MatpickUbuntu> is that - L ? or 1
<stlsaint> lowercase
<MatpickUbuntu> yeah it doesnt do anything
<stlsaint> no space between the - and l
<stlsaint> fdisk -l
<stlsaint> sudo fdisk -l
<MatpickUbuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: enter command: sudo lshw -C disk
<MatpickUbuntu> CPUID
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: paste output in paste.ubuntu.com
<MatpickUbuntu> Doing it now
<MatpickUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036681/
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: considering that linux does not see your drive im thinking you will need to re-format with a boot disk
<MatpickUbuntu> Will I be able to burn it since im running ubuntu through a disc?
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: you said you had another computer right?
<MatpickUbuntu> MacBook AIr .. no Cd :(
<stlsaint> ok, will have to use usb than
<MatpickUbuntu> Got plenty of those
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: i am a personal fan of UBCD
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: download the iso from one of the mirrors listed below and use a application called unetbootin to install to usb
<stlsaint> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: here is UBCD site: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: if that CD cant get your drive to a read ready state with fat32 or ntfs format than nothing will :)
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: 1. Download from site UBCD ISO
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: 2. In ubuntu open terminal and enter: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: 3. Plug in USB to ubuntu system and open Unetbootin from menus
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: 4. Select the "Have ISO" option and ensure that /dev/sdb is listed in the usb section of unetbooin
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: 5. Select the ISO from your system and start. Boot to the usb after its done and try and format that drive
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: i must head to bed, 0120AM here
<MatpickUbuntu> Thanks for help mate hopefully it will work :)
<MatpickUbuntu> sudo apt-get install unetbootin .. for some reason it siad it cant find unetbootin :/
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: if not just come back tomorrow, ill be here ;)
<stlsaint> ><
<stlsaint> are you sure you have internet on that system?
<MatpickUbuntu> Im on it now
<MatpickUbuntu> Writing from it
<stlsaint> your not joshing me?? o_O
<stlsaint> oh alright
<MatpickUbuntu> Im not
<MatpickUbuntu> Full 100% serious.. its frustrating me :(
<MatpickUbuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<stlsaint> ah forgot you may have to enable the sources.
<MatpickUbuntu> How do I do that
<stlsaint> you see that bar to your right
<stlsaint> aye left
<MatpickUbuntu> Yup
<stlsaint> hit the top ubuntu symbol button and type in update manager
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: give me a sec, booting up vm
<MatpickUbuntu> yup
<MatpickUbuntu> found the thing and opened it
<stlsaint> ok you should see a option that says: CD-ROM
<MatpickUbuntu> I have Settings, Check, Install Updates and Close
<stlsaint> nope, one sec
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: hit settings button
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: Click first tab, "Ubuntu Software"
<stlsaint> select the "Main"
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: then hit close
<MatpickUbuntu> Yup
<MatpickUbuntu> E: Unable to locate package unetbootin
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: did everything reload? Packages should have reloaded
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: screw it, easypeasy, go here, hit download button
<stlsaint> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<stlsaint> for linux
<MatpickUbuntu> there we go, so that will help me make that USB bootable right?
<stlsaint> yep, follow the directions on that site
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: see on that site scroll down to the first pic where it says Diskimage
<stlsaint> the second radial button on the pic
<MatpickUbuntu> ok newbie questions.. i cant open the unebooting program i downloaded =/
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: make sure to select the ubcd iso there and where it says Type: make sure your USB shows up where you see C;\
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: lol
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: open terminal: cd Downloads && sudo dpkg -i unetbootin.blah.blah
<stlsaint> whatever the file is
<MatpickUbuntu> is there a way i can share my screen or something haha im such an idiot i know
<MatpickUbuntu> Could not display "/home/ubuntu/Downloads/unetbootin-linux-575".
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: lol why are you trying to display
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: first command: cd Downloads
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: then enter: sudo dpkg -i unetbootin-linux-575
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: better yet right click the unetbootin file and choose install with software center
<MatpickUbuntu> Errors were encountered while processing:  unetbootin-linux-575
<MatpickUbuntu> i swear i have the worst luck :(
<stlsaint> lol naw, you see on that site it has a button for MAC :D
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: dont you have a MAC ;)
<MatpickUbuntu> i should do it on my mac, good idea :D
<MatpickUbuntu> my first linux ecperiences not so great :P but i wont give up
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: naw its this TB drive format issue
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: nothing at ubuntu's fault
<MatpickUbuntu> I know
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: you got it from here?
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: wait, one more link
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/index.html
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: what you want is under the Hard Disk tools, on that link scroll down to the Partition management block
<MatpickUbuntu> yeah
<stlsaint> all the apps at your fingertips
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: alright man hope it works out, im sure you will enjoy ubuntu
<stlsaint> MatpickUbuntu: later man
<MatpickUbuntu> see ya
<MatpickUbuntu> thanks for the help
<stlsaint> no prob
<tenach> o.
<tenach> o/
<bobweaver> Hello there I will be teaching a Class On How to find some troubles that you read about on the Ubuntu Forums and fixes ,How to make Packages (Debian) For these Troubles. Think about it as a crash cource in packaging. What we will be doing. We will be looking a a b43 driver(wireless broadcom) and the awaful "missing firmware" Bug. There is a fix for this on the forums But I think it would be best If There where Pacakages for theses
<bobweaver> Fixs. Who knows maybe a team might form to bring Ubuntu Forums and Ubuntu Motu closer. Things that are needed Teamvier you can get deb for that here. http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<bobweaver> Other tools that are needed
<bobweaver> ubuntu-dev-tools , dpkg-dev, dh-make,
<bobweaver> WHEN June 14th 2012, 11:30 am 0700 UDT too 1pm
<bobweaver> WHERE #ubuntu-classroom
<Meridious> cool story bro
<SergioMeneses> bobweaver, great!...
<bobweaver> SergioMeneses,   hope to see you there :)
<SergioMeneses> bobweaver, me too xD
<SergioMeneses> if I don't have to work I will be present ;)
<raubvogel> bobweaver: I myself will probably be there
<bobweaver> Good news then
<Dandaman3452_> have problem with ext4 filesystem ,sorry for outlinking but this will explain best without spaming http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/uy72d/help_needed_not_a_noob/
<Dandaman3452_> Bump ^
<philipballew_> must be a forums person
<Meridious> So how is everybody today?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-13
<s-fox> Hello.
<hobgoblin> Hello.
<hobgoblin> Do you need help or tea?
<dizzylizzy> mm tea
 * hobgoblin sends dizzylizzy etherteapot
<dizzylizzy> awe
<philipballew> I want tea now...
<dizzylizzy> moonlight is very frustrating
<philipballew> I think they dropped that
<dizzylizzy> oh that's true
<dizzylizzy> why does this food service company's website for job applications require silverlight o_o
<dizzylizzy> whyyy
<philipballew> because they hate you
<dizzylizzy> bingo
<dizzylizzy> they hate open standards, clearly
<dizzylizzy> or at least, the company they hired to do this site for them does
<philipballew> or are ignorant to them
<dizzylizzy> every single online job application i've filled out has been js/php/cgi/html/whatever
<dizzylizzy> until now :-/ compiling mono sucks
<philipballew> you need to compile it?
<philipballew> why do you need to compile?
<dizzylizzy> because i don't trust their debs
<dizzylizzy> not that i should trust their source :-/
<dizzylizzy> screw ittttt make -j 5
<philipballew> There regular deb's probably track you or things you do
<dizzylizzy> :-/
<dizzylizzy> probably not but I just, blah, I don't like installing binaries from 3rd party sources
<ubuntu321432132> Hi there ... I need to share my desktop .png with someone else to clarify what I'm seeing (no other problem !) ... What is the website that allows to share online your desktop GUI screenshot .. for others to see ????
<Meridious> imgur.com
<Meridious> or other popular image hosting sites
<Meridious> anything else you need?
<owka> hello, i would like to run unsave software on xubuntu 12.04 32bit
<owka> i tryed virtualbox but its sucking processor ...
<stlsaint> owka: huh? unsafe?
<owka> now i'd like to try chroot ... can someone give me a hint how i can start a program using chroot?
<owka> yes software i dont trust
<stlsaint> owka: you already build the chroot?
<owka> no
<owka> i dont know how
<owka> do i first have to "build" a chroot   e.g. something like a virtual root system
<owka> and after i can run software in it?
<devxdev> owka, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156240
<stlsaint> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot
<devxdev> ^lmao I love the use of TL;DR in lots of Ubuntu docs
<owka> thank you!
<owka> * what does TLDR mean?
<wojox> To Long Didn't Read
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-14
<gerald>  hi, I'm a complete noob who has just installed Ubuntu on a Mac with virttualbox and I need help mounting (permanently) my shared folders. Can any of you guys help?
<bioterror> !fstab | gerald
<ubot2> gerald: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gerald> Thanks, I'll check those out
<yeehi> Please help me!
<yeehi> I am using a proxy - I try to connect to the servers for sudo apt-get update but do not reach them
<yeehi> Therefor, I tried something like this command line: export http_proxy=http://thisismyusername:thisismypasasword@123.456.7.8:1234
<yeehi> I didn't get any error messages, but I still can't download from the servers for an update -
<yeehi> do I have to substitute data for http_proxy= ?
<yeehi> What should I do?
<yeehi> hello kempe_
<yeehi> is anybody here? I have a problem
<yeehi> Hello! I need help!
<yeehi> I am using a proxy, so I need to configure apt for the proxy. I enter a command very similar to this:
<yeehi> export http_proxy=http://thisismyusername:thisismypasasword@123.456.7.8:1234
<yeehi> I don't get an error message, but I am still unable to download from the repoitories. Do I need to change the command I entered? eg do I need to substitute data for http_proxy ?
<yeehi> hello aeoril can you help me?
<aeoril> yeehi, probably not - I am not that good at Ubuntu, but go ahead and shoot
<yeehi> hello aeoril, do you know how to configure apt for a proxy? I have tried something like this command:
<yeehi> export http_proxy=http://thisismyusername:thisismypasasword@123.456.7.8:1234
<yeehi> But I am still unable to download from the repositories. Do I need to substitute http_proxy= for some data?
<aeoril> yeehi:  no, sorry.  man apt?  google 'apt proxy'?
<yeehi> I have had a look at the manual page for apt - I have followed it as best as I can
<yeehi> I will try googling apt proxy! Why didn't I think of that?!
<hobgoblin> yeehi: if you've got synaptic you can do that in the settings somewhere
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<vinnie_> hello
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, mike, are you there?
<okwa> hey hi hello      im trying the first time a chroot
<okwa> i run it with schroot
<okwa> im running xubuntu precise (host) and ubuntu precise minimal (target)
<okwa> i installed firefox in the chroot
<okwa> and now typing      $firefox
<okwa> it returns Error: no display specified
<okwa> anyone knows what i could do?
<okwa> anyone?
<okwa> [19:52] <okwa> hey hi hello      im trying the first time a chroot [19:53] <okwa> i run it with schroot [19:53] <okwa> im running xubuntu precise (host) and ubuntu precise minimal (target) [19:53] <okwa> i installed firefox in the chroot [19:54] <okwa> and now typing      $firefox [19:54] <okwa> it returns Error: no display specified
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: pong
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, morning
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<holstein> okwa: other than referring you to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot, or suggesting what i do, which is just a virtualbox installation...
<okwa> virtualbox? do you use virtualbox or something else as virtualmachine envoirement?
<okwa> virtual box is eating processor here
<holstein> for my testing purposes, on the machine i use.. it works fine.. it = virtualbox
<holstein> try vmware or one of the others if you like.. or maybe try the server channel for more info on chroot
<okwa> thx
<okwa> i found it
<okwa> (for the log)  here the solution:
<okwa> add in etc/schroot/schroot.conf   the line       preserve-environment=true      this takes DISPLAY and PATH
<okwa> :)    thx  beautiful day
<Moesbie> hi, trying to install valgrind 3.7.0 on ubuntu 12.04
<Moesbie> after running ./configure i get
<Moesbie> checking the GLIBC_VERSION version... unsuported version 2.15
<Moesbie> configur: error: Valgrind requires glibc version 2.2 - 2.14
<Moesbie> i guess this is why there is no makefile, what should i do?
<holstein> i usually look for PPAs... maybe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/valgrind would help
<holstein> then, i check for a .deb ...otherwise, you might need to do some heavy lifting on some package versions
<holstein> i would expect problems
<Moesbie> thanks, i guess a PPA would make it a lot easier
<holstein> ppa's can break things too... but using ppa-purge can be helpful in that case, and i find it easier to recover personally
<Derelict> New to 12.04 LTS Server from FreeBSD.  How to I confirm that linux-image-3.2.0-1414-omap4 is installed?  apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade has not indicated it was installed.
<holstein> Derelict: i would open the package manager of your choice, and search for it.. i still grab and use synaptic
<holstein> i would check out...
<holstein> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> could be you have it installed...
<holstein> grub is hidend by default.. usually hitting shift at boot makes it pop up, and the earlier version are under a sub group these days called "previous entries" or soething like that
<bioterror> holstein, hey, he's from freebsd :D
<bioterror> dpkg -l |grep omap4
<bioterror> for example
<bioterror> dpkg -l lists packages installed
<Derelict> Yup.  "LONG TERM SUPPORT" is what I seek.  Rebuilding servers every 18-24 months is getting really old.
<Derelict> so dpkg -l | grep omap matches no lines
<Derelict> and apt-cache search omap does not yiels the patch.
<holstein> maybe you should "big picture" what you are trying to do
<Derelict> I am trying to make sure this server is patched for
<Derelict> Ubuntu Security Notice USN-1474-1
<Derelict> June 13, 2012
<Derelict> linux-ti-omap4 vulnerabilities
<holstein> if you installed that on your own, it wont show up in the package managers
<Derelict> I didn't.
<Derelict> The problem can be corrected by updating your system to the following
<Derelict> package versions:
<Derelict> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS:
<Derelict>  linux-image-3.2.0-1414-omap4    3.2.0-1414.19
<Derelict> After a standard system update you need to reboot your computer to make
<Derelict> all the necessary changes.
<Derelict> I read that as apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> then, its good to go, correct?
<holstein> uname -a shows what you expect?
<Derelict> dpkg -l still doesn't list linux-image-3.2.0-1414-omap4
<Derelict> That's what I'm trying to verify - that it's good to go.
<holstein> you could try the kernel team i suppose
<Derelict> Linux hostname 3.2.0-25-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 20:30:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Derelict> no.
<holstein> thats what i would expect to see
<Derelict> Hmm the timestamp on that kernel is 5/23.  The security notice was 6/13
<Derelict> and nothing ever gave any indication that "linux-image-3.2.0-1414-omap4" was being installed.
<Derelict> Nevermind.
<Derelict> I'm being stupid.
<Derelict> thanks.
<phillw> hmm, I thought they were still testing the new 12.04.1 kernel? But, i don't get all the release notes :P
<hobgoblin> phillw: pretty sure they still are
<phillw> I'd have expect a note from QA to state it is out in the wild :P
<phillw> http://qa.ubuntu.com/2012/06/07/call-for-testing-12-10-kernel-on-12-04-99/
<phillw> last update I have.
<hobgoblin> I was asked to test it only yesterday - so I doubt if much has gone on since then
<phillw> hobgoblin: hmm, seems that http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/223/builds is not logging bugs correctly, I'll go and give Nicholas a ping on QA
<Moesbie> is there a way to see what a PPA did to install something?
<yeehi> Helo! I am in trouble! I edited the sudoers file
<yeehi> now I can't open it
<yeehi> I left a parse error in the sudoers file and now it says there are no valid sudoer files and I can't use sudo - i need sudo to edit that file
<yeehi> Help - i made a mistake in the sudoers file, now i can't use sudo - I can't use my sudo password for root - what should I do?
<ntwrk_keith> Hello
<ntwrk_keith> Need some Samba help
<ntwrk_keith> trying to follow a guide and create a Samba user
<ntwrk_keith> but I'm getting this error back
<ntwrk_keith> Failed to add entry for user
<holstein> i typically make sure i can ping the machines
<holstein> sometimes i disable firewalls temporarily
<holstein> permissions errors are usually the issue... i usually use ssh to share instead
<ntwrk_keith> ?
<ntwrk_keith> I'm just trying to create a user at this point
<ntwrk_keith> locally on the samba server
<ntwrk_keith> and its failing
<holstein> shouldnt need a "sambe user" necessarily
<holstein> samba*
<ntwrk_keith> I want to enforce logging in
<ntwrk_keith> i dont want guest login
<holstein> sure... that'll happen with the permissions
<holstein> can you ping the machines from each other?
<ntwrk_keith> holstein
<holstein> what operating systems are you using?
<ntwrk_keith> I dont think you understand me
<holstein> ntwrk_keith: im quite sure i dont
<holstein> ntwrk_keith: but im working on it
<ntwrk_keith> I am trying to create the username on the server, from the server
<ntwrk_keith> sudo smbpasswd -a username
<holstein> you should have a user on the server
<ntwrk_keith> I dont want to use that username
<ntwrk_keith> I want to create a separate username
<ntwrk_keith> to share
<holstein> i would make another user
<holstein> sudo adduser username
<ntwrk_keith> Ah
<ntwrk_keith> You have to create the user first before creating the Samba User
<ntwrk_keith> thanks
<ntwrk_keith> It works!
<ntwrk_keith> Sweet
<ntwrk_keith> Where is the default directory that a USB drive would be mounted to, if mounted at all?
<holstein>  /media maybe
<holstein> you can mount them where you like though
<ntwrk_keith> Yeah but I dont know how... I know the command
<ntwrk_keith> but dont know what drive it is
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> sudo mount /dev/sd** /path/to/whatever
<ntwrk_keith> hmm
<ntwrk_keith> it could be /sda5
<holstein> !mount
<ubot2> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> i would refer to that and make sure you dont need any flags
<ntwrk_keith> thatnks buddy :)
<ntwrk_keith> thanks*
<ntwrk_keith> still learning linux, especially cli
<holstein> you're doing great!
<ntwrk_keith> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<ntwrk_keith> this mean anything to u?
<holstein> i would make sure you are mounting what you think you are mounting
<holstein> looks like thats an LVM volume
<ntwrk_keith> Hmm
<ntwrk_keith> I think the drive isnt even showing up
<holstein> http://www.linux-sxs.org/storage/fedora2ubuntu.html ..assuming that is correct
<ntwrk_keith> unplugged it and the same 3 devices were there
<ntwrk_keith> ah.... there it is
<ntwrk_keith> dev/sdb1
<ntwrk_keith> it wasnt getting full power before
<ntwrk_keith> Now I'm cooking
<ntwrk_keith> thanks so much
<ntwrk_keith> I'm in business
<ntwrk_keith> can see the files from this machine
<ntwrk_keith> this is cool
<ntwrk_keith> Thanks again holstein
<holstein> ntwrk_keith: anytime!
<ntwrk_keith> Ok this might not be a ubuntu specific question but if I have a movie with 2 .avi files or whatever file type, is xbmc smart enough to continuously play through them?
<holstein> ntwrk_keith: i would ask the content creator for one file
<WilsonBradley> I reinstalled 12.10 because I had problems with 12.04, now it doesn't return completly from standby (suspend), the screen is black but it looks like it came back except LCD screen or external monitor. Asus 1015Pem , N550, GMU 3150 graphics
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-15
<Kryvysh> I need help!, I accidentally removed my password for my account, which happens to be the administrator of this computer. (the only account to be honest). I just installed ubuntu yesterday and today I no longer have administrative privilages because of my actions. I try to add a password but it won't let me. It says "None" for password but when I click it, it gives me 3 options. Current Password, New Password and Confi
<Kryvysh> rm password, but no matter what I do or try, I can't get it to be able for me to click "change" ... The button is unclickable.. I can't get a password, I don't know what to do.
<phillw> Kryvysh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<phillw> covers most things :)
<Kryvysh> Thanks phill Imma try this right now, hopefully it works! :D
<phillw> Kryvysh: it is good, just do take time to read it through
<Kryvysh> but I can't type any of those commands in the terminal without it asking for my password, which was removed >.> so i can't
<phillw> you need to boot from the CD. do you not have it?
<Kryvysh> well, i had used unetbootin so the CD is actually my flashdrive.. i put it in and nothing really happened.
<phillw> I'm not familiar, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Kryvysh> i tried that. tried giving my admin account a password and didn't work.. i need to create a new administrator account or somehow give my account a password (which won't let me)
<Kryvysh> basically I no longer have any sort of administrative powers in this comp >.> im basically a normal none admin user.
<phillw> Kryvysh: if you get into rescue mode, you are root user.
<Kryvysh> alright I'll give it another try.
<phillw> Is it that your account does not have admin access?
<Kryvysh> it doesnt, not anymore
<Kryvysh> and I want to give my account a password and admin access
<phillw> Ubuntu has altered certain things for admin users. I'm sorry I cannot tell you what the work arounds are.
<phillw> Kryvysh: they are all noted at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Kryvysh> its okay. Thanks for the help, and I hope recovery mode or the live cd helps me this time.
<Kryvysh> ill check that out/.
<phillw> if the wiki pages are not working, then they are obviously in need of an update for some one who has access to the computer.
<Kryvysh> phillw, I managed to fix it. Wasn't as hard as I was expecting it. I just had to add a new pw, and it worked. Thanks for the help earlier today :)
<phillw> Kryvysh: glad it is sorted & thanks a lot to actually take the time to say it is sorted.
<phillw> which bit was it?
<Kryvysh> I just went into recover mode, from root control I reset my password, and then I actually had a password. Which was all i was missing so I could authenticate and give myself rights for whatever i wanted to add or install in this comp :P
<Kryvysh> (ohh and you're welcome, I like to actually let people know when something is fix, and also to give thanks cause most people don't take the time to do that :P )
<phillw> Kryvysh: so the instructions via recover mode worked for you?
<Kryvysh> I accidently somehow shut the computer, so when it was restarting I went to recovery mode and decided to search online (through this old laptop I have next to me) and found my answer here: psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<phillw> he is one of the forum mods :)
<phillw> and a very trusted guy.
<Kryvysh> and it helped me alot x) hehehe
<phillw> you can always tab in #ubutnu-forums we do not bite on there :)
<Kryvysh> I shall :P
<Kryvysh> so far, I like the Linux Community, so glad I'm over the microsoft and apple. [never was a fan to start with]
<dizzylizzy> :D
<dizzylizzy> freedom is good for youuuu
<dizzylizzy> oh wait that was like 5 hours ago nvm
<hobgoblin> still good for you - regardless ;)
<freeroute> hi everyone, I just ran gpg for the first time to encrypt a file in my home dir and it created a bunch of files and dirs in my home dir, so (supposedly) if an attacker gets hold of those files, would it be possible for the attacker to decrypt that encrypted file?
<freeroute> (I used the gpg -c [file] command btw)
<JO__> Not sure If this is right place, please direct if I am in error.  Looking for an answer to an ipod mounting error - Unhandled Lockdown error (-15) Which I see is a 'no running session' error ...  Trying to figure that one out.
<JO__> Have tried sudo apt-get install ifuse libimobiledevice-utils   and   idevicepair unpair && idevicepair pair to no avail although terminal states paired succesfully
<heythisisevan> hello all
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-16
<becksta> ahoi
<becksta> folgende frage: habe 1tb webdav space von 1und1, auf den ich gerne meine privaten dokumente auslagern will.. diese möchte ich aber gerne verschlüsseln... mit seahorse und dem nautilus-plugin kann ich aber nur einzelne dateien verschlüsseln, was ich schlecht finde
<hakermania> ahoi
<becksta> kann ich einen verschlüsselten truecrypt container dort ablegen und dann einbinden?
<becksta> geht das performant, auch wenn der container 3gb haben sollte?   kann dazu jemand was sagen?=
<becksta> hm... offenbar niemand... :(
<r4y> I would like to see a program for fixing audio skips for files on a hard drive.
<r4y> Also when I use Audacity to export audio files it strips out the first tags and creates a new tag named unknown and moves the year to the new tag. I am running Ubuntu 10.04 but I thought I should mention it.
<philipballew_> i wonder if the audacity vhannel would help
<philipballew_> or ubuntu-studio
<philipballew_> r4y,
<r4y> I think I asked before but I left the channel
<r4y> Can any programs play back audio without skips, like the anti skip CD player I used to own?, and if so why couldn't someone make one that fixes skips for audio files that have already been ripped onto a computer?
<Schanitzeln> Hi. For our little network (4 XP Pro workstations in a Windows workgroup) I plan to get a small linux box, install samba and use it as domain controller and file server (so everybody can work on every computer and still has the right email profile, etc.)
<Schanitzeln> One problem with this however seems to be, that we need a MSSQL-Server to host the database for Outlook Business contact manager 2010.
<Schanitzeln> Currently one of the workstation is the host, but when we change from workgroup to domain this won't work anymore I guess.
<Schanitzeln> Is there a way to host the BCM Database on the Ubuntu server? Maybe using virtualbox emulating XP which in turn runs the MSSQL-Server instance for the local network?
<phillw> hi Schanitzeln, I must say I've never tried this solution, but http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/run-a-ms-sql-server-in-linux-674412/ has a very good discussion on the issue you are having.
<phillw> I'm just following one of the links back to MySQL
<Schanitzeln> Thanks for the link, however at the moment I believe that porting the database to a different database-system like MySQL (wish I'd love to use) is an option. According to MS' Office support, you are forced to use MSSQL ("..and it's free so why not like it" -.-)
<phillw> Schanitzeln: okies, but do take a look at http://stackoverflow.com/questions/129/how-to-export-data-from-sql-server-2005-to-mysql
<Schanitzeln> having to run the MSSQLBIZ thing on one of the workstations completely wrecks using a domain in the first place... at least that's what I think (I may lack knowledge there)
<phillw> Other wise, you are going to have to use the pserformance hit of a virtual machine, which is okay as long as you do not stress that machine.
<phillw> I don't know of people who have done a conversion, but if you head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=339 I'm sure one of those good people have "Been there, got the T-shirt" to better answer your questions
<Schanitzeln> phillw: the server machine will run the samba server as domain controller and network storage stuff. No other services (apache, etc.) are planned for the machine. Should a Intel core-i3 2100 with 4GB RAM be able to handel one virtual XP without samba to give in?
<Schanitzeln> The information about porting MSSQL data to MySQL is usefull (so I can play around with that data for other projects) but doesn't really help my problem, because it'S the BCM that seems to refuse to "talk" to anything but MSSQLBIZ
<phillw> Schanitzeln: as they say, there's one way to find out!. I run VM's on my system that has 4GB ram and a AMD Turon.
<phillw> a server does not eat up resources like a desktop does.
<phillw> My personal view, is to use a VM over Wine.
<Schanitzeln> so virtualbox?
<Schanitzeln> I tried wine way back when I first played around with linux and wanted to play a windows game. Bad memories, lot's of frustration ;)
<phillw> with VM's you allocate it the max it can use, they do cannot exceed that; but only use what they need.
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualMachines has details for the various ubuntu VM's
<Schanitzeln> thank you, I'll look into that
<phillw> I've still not got around to running windows under a VM. I will do it one day!
<Schanitzeln> If everything fails I can still take my old windows laptop, install the MSSQLBIZ and hook it up to our network, however this feels very unelegant and clunky
<Schanitzeln> Thanks for your input, gotta do some reading now
<nothingspecial> hi msdaisy
<nothingspecial> :D
<msdaisy> ;)
<nothingspecial> you should hang here and see if you can help :)
<msdaisy> lol, the last time I was here I was the one receiving the help :P
<nothingspecial> :)
<msdaisy> well you're right nothingspecial . This is a pace I can work with :P
<phillw> msdaisy: When I 1st started using ubuntu, it became very quickly obvious that us n00bs had the same questions & had learned the answers. You bring that knowledge back to this area, us "oldies" are less in touch with the fear a newcomer has. Just making them feel welcome makes a massive difference :D
<msdaisy> at least I'm good for something lol ;)
<ntwrk_keith> thanks ^^
<phillw> msdaisy: as you are here & ubuntuforums, you can offer good help & get back-up for when you are not sure. I still nag the living daylights out of people when unsure, you learn, the OP gets a good answer. it is a win - win system :)
<msdaisy> oh, indeed. I bug the crap out of #ubuntuforums for backup :D
<phillw> I'm a QA-testing liasion for Lubuntu, I bug the crap out of the release team and devs :P
<CavemanZipper> hey!
<CavemanZipper> can someone help me out?
<Unit193> Just ask the question, and find out. :)
<Unit193> msdaisy: Here's one for you. ;)
<CavemanZipper> Alrightyoo
<CavemanZipper> So, i was recently hired
<CavemanZipper> for an IT apprentice job
<CavemanZipper> and i'm 16 years old now
<CavemanZipper> but have been fiddling with computers n stuff forever
<CavemanZipper> like, just messing with everything :P
<CavemanZipper> and i got super interested in coding and stuff like that
<CavemanZipper> tho i never got the chance to learn.
<CavemanZipper> I mean, to each his own, and all that code may not be so easy on the eyes to some
<CavemanZipper> but i find it so mesmerizing...
<CavemanZipper> nerdy, i know.
<CavemanZipper> anyway, the head of IT there was passing his smaller roles to me,
<CavemanZipper> and he recommended a Linux OS
<CavemanZipper> for me to mess around in
<CavemanZipper> he said it'd be good for me to learn commands and such
<CavemanZipper> But now im in here, it seems very graphics-based and flawless
<CavemanZipper> am i missing out on something?
<CavemanZipper> I wanna be typing stuff into consoles to launch programs and open files rather than double-click
<CavemanZipper> maybe that's just bad intial perception but, lead the way! :3
<msdaisy> With all those words, you would think I would understand the question...
<Unit193> So you'd be looking for something like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<msdaisy> Are you looking for resources to learn the command line?
<msdaisy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1909108  this too.
<Unit193> msdaisy: "Why is linux easy and how do I use the terminal?" is my guess
<CavemanZipper> yes something along those lines! :)
<CavemanZipper> Woops, battery is unplugged..
<CavemanZipper> darn, brb, gotta find it.
<phillw> CavemanZipper: also http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux_For_Newbies/Command_Line may be of help
<CavemanZipper> thanks :)
<CavemanZipper> Quick question,
<CavemanZipper> this is Ubuntu, right?
<CavemanZipper> The first link you gave me lists Unity, Gnome, Lubuntu, and other stuff
<CavemanZipper> but not Ubuntu,
<CavemanZipper> which do i refer to??
<Unit193> Unity is used in default Ubuntu.
<CavemanZipper> ok, found the terminal!
<msdaisy> unity and gnome are the graphical user interfaces that lie on top of the Linux foundation CavemanZipper
<Unit193> There are other flavors that use different DEs.
<CavemanZipper> Aaah..
<CavemanZipper> i see.
<CavemanZipper> So all the icons is Unity's doing?
<CavemanZipper> how do I tell if i'm running Gnome or Unity? or am I simultaneously running both?
<msdaisy> what do you have installed? 12.04?
<Unit193> Unity runs on top of gnome, rather than gnome-shell running.
<CavemanZipper> i dont know how to find out what i've got installed :3
<CavemanZipper> Oh, i get it
<CavemanZipper> reading thru the begginner links now :)
<CavemanZipper> it seems linuxes are more stable OS than Windows?
<msdaisy> nope.
<nothingspecial> CavemanZipper: if you want to mess about with the command line press CTRL-ALT-F1, log in, and away you go :)
<CavemanZipper> they aren't?!
<Unit193> I rather find them to be, and a lot of servers are running Linux, so that would count some to stability and security.
<CavemanZipper> oh ok got it.
<CavemanZipper> so would you say linux is more stable?
<nothingspecial> Ubuntu is supposed to be easy to use with a nice graphical interface, but it doesn't stop you doing the general linuxy cli stuff if you want
<Unit193> Well, that's harder to say as ArchLinux is on the bleeding edge, while Debian stable is very, well, stable.
<CavemanZipper> sorry guys!
<CavemanZipper> I did that ctrl alt F1 thing
<CavemanZipper> And I didnt know how to get out
<CavemanZipper> Had to go all ALT CTRL DEL on that :P
<Unit193> Ctrl+alt+f8, generally.
<Unit193> !tty
<CavemanZipper> OHH
<ubot2> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<CavemanZipper> that'll get me out?
<CavemanZipper> oh..
<CavemanZipper> What's TTY?
<nothingspecial> tele-type-terminal, or linux withought the windowys boxy things
<CavemanZipper> oh..
<CavemanZipper> so TTY is the command line interface?
<msdaisy> yes
<msdaisy> it's one.  You can also hit ctrl + alt + t and get a terminal window.
<Unit193> Though you could pull up a terminal emulator.
<CavemanZipper> which is basically the same thing at the core, but minus nearly all user-friendliness?
<nothingspecial> depends what you mean CavemanZipper
<CavemanZipper> what's the difference between the TTY and the Terminal within the GUI?
<nothingspecial> your original question was about ubuntu being to flashy and wanting to use the cli CavemanZipper ?
<Unit193> If the GUI is acting up, or having issues, you can switch to a TTY and fix more easily than pulling up a terminal.
<CavemanZipper> yeahp
<CavemanZipper> oh..I see unit193
<CavemanZipper> what do you mean "acting up"?
<CavemanZipper> Does that happen often?
<nothingspecial> so, that's how you do it, ctrl-alt-f{1,2,3,4,5,6
<CavemanZipper> noted :)
<nothingspecial> }
<nothingspecial> hi Tiker
<CavemanZipper> oh I have another question..
<CavemanZipper> what exactly is a "root user"?
<CavemanZipper> I'm trying to install rdesktop.
<nothingspecial> no one in ubuntu
<CavemanZipper> THe guide says to type a command as root user
<nothingspecial> but you can elevate your own use by prefacing your command with sudo
<Unit193> So, sudo apt-get install rdesktop   but I like freerdp better. :P
<Unit193> gksudo if running a graphical program.
<nothingspecial> +1
<CavemanZipper> aah, alright,
<CavemanZipper> What's the explaination behin "sudo"?
<CavemanZipper> does it stand for something?
<nothingspecial> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Unit193> I like the psycocats ones...
<nothingspecial> asiyu is awesome :)
<CavemanZipper> oh i get it
<nothingspecial> That page I linked explains it pretty well though
<CavemanZipper> so in a way, the sudo protects me from damaging the system irreperably?
<CavemanZipper> like User Account Control in Windows?
<nothingspecial> you can destroy your system with sudo CavemanZipper
<nothingspecial> but only if you choose to :)
<CavemanZipper> whoa, ok..any general tips how to avoid accidentally doing that?
<CavemanZipper> or is it too intentional and complicated to be done accidentally?
<nothingspecial> just think about it anytime you put sudo,gksudo infront of something
<Unit193> Just don't run things as root if you can avoid it.
<CavemanZipper> its usually not necessary, right?
<nothingspecial> no
<CavemanZipper> great
<Unit193> Installing/uninstalling things will.
<CavemanZipper> alright but...how easy is it to screw up?
<nothingspecial> depends what you do CavemanZipper
<CavemanZipper> like, will i blow it up if I type sudo and hit enter halfway through my entry?
<CavemanZipper> like,  sudo apt-get afsdjfioas
<nothingspecial> depends what half the entry was
<CavemanZipper> will random letters be bad? :3
<nothingspecial> you don't really need sudo much
<nothingspecial> updating and installing have their own guis that do just that and don't let you damage your system
 * Unit193 hides his sudo -i
<CavemanZipper> oh, so to install rdesktop,
<CavemanZipper> I could actually just get to the website
<nothingspecial> other than that, assuming everything works, you shouldn't ever need sudo
<CavemanZipper> and download it through the GUI?
<nothingspecial> is rdesktop in the software center?
<Unit193> It's in the repo, yes.
<CavemanZipper> hmm...i'm not sure..where is the software center? is it Ubuntu's iTunes?
<Unit193> But, freerdp is a better rewrite, generally.
<nothingspecial> sort of
<CavemanZipper> when I install through the CLI,
<CavemanZipper> like i just did with the rdesktop,
<CavemanZipper> where does the file end up?
<CavemanZipper> It just appeared to conclude itself
<nothingspecial> there will be a nuber of files CavemanZipper
<Unit193> dpkg -L rdesktop  will say.
<nothingspecial> the apps binary will generally end up in /usr/bin
<CavemanZipper> nice
<nothingspecial> but it might be /bin
<CavemanZipper> its in usr/share
<nothingspecial> may me /usr/local/bin
<CavemanZipper> where exactly is..."usr"?
<nothingspecial>  /usr
<nothingspecial> right at the start CavemanZipper
<nothingspecial> click "file system"
<CavemanZipper> where can I locate it in the GUI
<CavemanZipper> gotcha
<nothingspecial> do not mess about in there :)
<CavemanZipper> will do!
<CavemanZipper> or rather, won't do
<CavemanZipper> :P
<nothingspecial> lol
<CavemanZipper> Ok, what's the launching extension for Linux/Ubuntu?
<nothingspecial> ??
<CavemanZipper> ie. in windows its .exe
<nothingspecial> linux does not need an extension
<CavemanZipper> so how do I launch this rdesktop I just downloaded?
<CavemanZipper> It's got like you said, tons of files..
<Unit193> Just type  rdesktop   in any terminal.
<Unit193> You can also use a GUI such as remmina, or vinagre (sp) with it.
<CavemanZipper> are those "terminal emulators"?
<CavemanZipper> Or are they better alternativs to rdesktop
<nothingspecial> linux is easy if you just stop thinking like windows :)
<Unit193> http://www.freerdp.com/ You tell me. ;)
<Unit193> !lwn
<ubot2> Factoid 'lwn' not found
<Unit193> !lnw
<ubot2> Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<CavemanZipper> I am looking forward to "switching" :P
<Unit193> \o/
<CavemanZipper> Gonna read it in a mo!
<nothingspecial> \o/
<CavemanZipper> Aaaah, i see!
<CavemanZipper> yknow, Linux is actually looking quite fun for me
<CavemanZipper> Quick question..
<CavemanZipper> I intend to do lots of writing (I run a blog)
<nothingspecial> you should already have vinagre installed
<CavemanZipper> Im sure all OSes are practically equal as far as "Word" programs go
<CavemanZipper> but how does Linux fare as far as word-processing goes?
<nothingspecial> try pressing the super (windows) key and typing remote
<CavemanZipper> Oh, and what's that? is it a pre-requisite for freerdp?
<phillw> CavemanZipper: depends on what you need?
<CavemanZipper> i've got  Remmina
<nothingspecial> do you see "remote desktop viewer?
<CavemanZipper> phillw, I just intend to do simple essay-writing stuff
<nothingspecial> "
<CavemanZipper> school work, etc. :P
<Unit193> I generally like remmina better, but word processors you have LibreOffice.
<CavemanZipper> Yes I think i do..lemme check again
<CavemanZipper> "Desktop Sharing
<CavemanZipper> Remmina Remote Desktop Client
<CavemanZipper> Is LibreOffice good? Stable? comparable or better than Microsoft Word?
<nothingspecial> depends on how compatible you need it with ms word
<CavemanZipper> hmm...not very much, actually.
<CavemanZipper> Just text.
<CavemanZipper> Maybe some fonts
<CavemanZipper> nothing fancy.
<CavemanZipper> dang...how do I use Remmina? Any good guides?
<CavemanZipper> I'll probably need it to remote connect to some computers at work
<CavemanZipper> I have another laptop beside me now I intend to test the Remmina on.
<nothingspecial> can you use ssh?
<CavemanZipper> Ready n waiting!
<phillw> ssh -X will give you GUI access
<CavemanZipper> no not really..
<CavemanZipper> not at all..
<CavemanZipper> no.
<CavemanZipper> :3
<nothingspecial> :)
<CavemanZipper> can you give me a short walk-trhough?
<CavemanZipper> Just to get the basics done?
<nothingspecial> I don't know remina, never used it
<msdaisy> !ssh
<ubot2> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Unit193> I do, but it's generally just open and click and the like.
<msdaisy> !remmina
<ubot2> Factoid 'remmina' not found
<msdaisy> fail
<CavemanZipper> hahaha
<CavemanZipper> so, Remmina is rather GUI based?
<Unit193> Yep, if you want to just use freerdp, xfreerdp --help
<CavemanZipper> Well..
<CavemanZipper> of the 3,
<CavemanZipper> rdesktop, freerdp, and REmmina,
<CavemanZipper> which is best?
<Unit193> !best
<CavemanZipper> Installing OpenSSH now btw
<ubot2> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Unit193> And remmina is just a gui for either freerdp or rdesktop.
<CavemanZipper> Aaah..
<CavemanZipper> well is there a sharp learning curve for working with rdesktop and freerdp?
<CavemanZipper> !freerdp
<ubot2> Factoid 'freerdp' not found
<Unit193> I've already said what I personally use, but YMMV.  A little, but not really hard.
<CavemanZipper> hmm
<CavemanZipper> ok gonna do some research on the 3
<CavemanZipper> Ok anyone here familiar with how to use Remmina?
<Unit193> Pretty much, but you have to actually ask the question. :P
<CavemanZipper> hahahaha
<CavemanZipper> okok, here's my question
<CavemanZipper> In other programs like TeamViewer, or just Remote Desktop Connection,
<CavemanZipper> It's very clean and easy.
<CavemanZipper> But though the option is available to me,
<CavemanZipper> I want to work on using it on more and more command-based routes
<CavemanZipper> through* more command-based routes.
<CavemanZipper> Kind of like..a practice.
<CavemanZipper> So how do I get the same stuff accomplished
<CavemanZipper> ??
<CavemanZipper> Like in TeamViewer/RDC, I just need to know their I.P
<CavemanZipper> even the GUI-based Remmina has stuff that's alien to me, like "Server"
<CavemanZipper> "Domain"
<CavemanZipper> and "Color Depth"
<CavemanZipper> I mean, I understand all those things but only in different contexts which i'm not sure if they apply here. (ie. Domain = www.example.com)
<Unit193> Use the tools without the launcher GUI, for example  xfreerdp --disable-wallpaper -z -u mike -p mypass 10.1.1.50
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/xfreerdp
<CavemanZipper> Ah, okay
<CavemanZipper> where can I learn how to write up a command line like that?
<CavemanZipper> I have no idea what -z or -u refers to :P
<msdaisy> look at the man page CavemanZipper , they will give you the commands and the options it takes.
<CavemanZipper> sorry, could you direct me?
<Unit193> I just did.
<CavemanZipper> oh MAN pag
<Unit193> Type either xfreerdp --help    or man xfreerdp   (or follow the link above)_
<CavemanZipper> I thought that was a type :P
<CavemanZipper> typo*
<CavemanZipper> Hey, i'm gonna turn in for the night soon but there is one final thing I wanna ask u folks
<CavemanZipper> :D
<CavemanZipper> Is there a standard rule for typing a command line?
<CavemanZipper> I see many - things
<CavemanZipper> do i type them alphabetically?
<CavemanZipper> What takes precedence?
<Unit193> Don't have to, just don't use conflicting ones if there are any.,
<CavemanZipper> so there doesn't need to be any order?
<Unit193> Nope.
<CavemanZipper> oh cool!
<CavemanZipper> so that line you gave me
<CavemanZipper> I just change the variables
<CavemanZipper> like the ip address,
<CavemanZipper> and the command shld work?
<andrikus> hi, I posted a question on the formu, but I might get an answer here quicker: so her'e my question:
<andrikus> I tried to remove the global menu bar with:  sudo apt-get remove appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt
<andrikus> I then got an error message: E: Unable to locate package appmenu-gtk3
<andrikus> what am I doing worng?
<beginner> I am a complete beginner and know nothing of coding. Make a long story short I typed this: "sudo rmmod -f iwlwifi" then this" "gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi-disable11n.conf" and now I have no wireless.
<Unit193> As far as I know, the global menu is part of Unity, but I don't use it http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<andrikus> thanks I'll have a look at it, see if that helps me solve my primary probem
<andrikus> the command I got from elsewhere in the internet, why did I get the error message?
<Unit193> Could be if the package isn't installed, but I would guess it's installed by default.
<andrikus> I then tried to install that package and got the same error message
<andrikus> (I did sudo apt-get install appmenu-gtk3)
<Unit193> ubot2: info appmenu-gtk3
<ubot2> Unit193: Package appmenu-gtk3 does not exist in maverick
<Unit193> Bah, dumb maverick..... I have it in precise/12.04
<andrikus> I did an upgrade to 12.04
<andrikus> so, from what I understand is that  I now should have that package
<Unit193> That's if you wanted the global menus..... If you want it removed, I'm *guessing* whatever you're looking at tells you to then just uninstall appmenu-gtk and appmenu-qt
<andrikus> I think I installed two of the three packages. These two are the ones you descrbe, one gives an error message
<andrikus> okay, I'll reboot and see if it solved my menu bar problem
<andrikus_> so, back from reboot, my global menu bar is still there
<Unit193> I was guessing it's part of Unity, but I suppose since nobody here right now knows you should try #ubuntu.
<andrikus_> ank thanks for thinking with me
<andrikus_> 'll ask the same wquetion there
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-17
<CavemanZipper> hey guyss
<CavemanZipper> good morning!
<CavemanZipper> Woke up, went straight to my terminal :P
<CavemanZipper> And within 20 seconds, needed help again..
<CavemanZipper> Please check that the $DISPLAY environment variable is properly set.
<CavemanZipper> I get this when using the command line for xfreerdp
<Unit193> Are you in a TTY?
<CavemanZipper> yeah
<CavemanZipper> xfreerdp --disable-wallpaper -z -u mike -p mypass 10.1.1.50
<CavemanZipper> I typed this.
<CavemanZipper> I know the variables are probably incorrect,
<CavemanZipper> but the error leads me to believe its something else im missing
<Unit193> You'll need to change that to be correct, but you also need to be in a terminal emulator as the display will need a UI.
<CavemanZipper> Oh, so a raw CLI like the TTY will have that $display error
<CavemanZipper> Since it has no graphical user interface?
<CavemanZipper> I'll try launching it from Terminal
<Unit193> Well, you could set it, but it's easy enough just to do it this way.
<Unit193> DISPLAY=:0 xfreerdp -bleh -blah
<CavemanZipper> hahahaha, is that real?
<CavemanZipper> Do I do that in tty
<CavemanZipper> ??
<Unit193> Other than -belh, yep.
<CavemanZipper> IT KEEPS RETURNING AN ERROR
<CavemanZipper> woops, caps.
<CavemanZipper> invalid, failed to parse arguments
<CavemanZipper> missing server name
<CavemanZipper> is this something I should type prior to all command line connections?
<CavemanZipper> OK i managed to connect to your CLI above
<CavemanZipper> it didnt return an error
<CavemanZipper> now it's just a new line
<Unit193> Yes, it'll come back with unable to connect to 10.1.1.50:3389 Error: protocol security negotiation failure   unless you enter the right info.
<CavemanZipper> Alright, if I want to connect to my laptop for example
<CavemanZipper> how do I find out what I need
<CavemanZipper> to replace the variables?
<CavemanZipper> does my laptop need to be configured in any special way?
<Unit193> You'll need to have an account with it enabled, it's been too long since I've done that in Windows, but it shouldn't be hard.
<Unit193> Not alal windows versions have it either.
<CavemanZipper> an account?
<Unit193> Windows login creds.
<CavemanZipper> oh, so the laptop i'm working on would need a password too
<CavemanZipper> at the login page, before I enter the desktop,
<CavemanZipper> are those the creds you speak of?
<CavemanZipper> :)
<CavemanZipper> Btw, how do I know the program I want has an apt-get?
<CavemanZipper> I want to install TeamViewer, and i was wondering if it was possible
<ntwrk_keith> try to get
<ntwrk_keith> sudo apt-get install teamviewer
<CavemanZipper> to just type sudo apt-get  install teamviewer
<CavemanZipper> i'm afraid for the sudo :P
<CavemanZipper> are you sure I can do that?
<CavemanZipper> darn, it returned an error
<CavemanZipper> Unabl to locate package teamviewer
<CavemanZipper> well i've downloaded off the website anyway,
<CavemanZipper> how do I launch it from a terminal?
<CavemanZipper> can I launch it from TTY?
<CavemanZipper> or must it have a UI as well? cuz TeamViewer is rather graphics-ed.
<Unit193> Well, TeamViewer isn't my favorite as they don't have a *native* linux program, but you can use either USC or gdebi to install.
<Unit193> (Or dpkg -i plus apt-get install -f)
<CavemanZipper> so you'd still recommen xfreerdp, personally?
<CavemanZipper> I like how xfreerdp is looking but i'm stuck at the figuring out variables part
<Unit193> They are different applications, ssh, vnc, rdp, etc.
<CavemanZipper> and actually I think they do already have a native linux version
<Unit193> Not last I checked, just packaged wine+windows one.
<ScottyK> I normally run Kubuntu, but I decided to also install Unity. I have thunderbird (email) installed when I run KDE. If I install thunderbird when I log in using Unity, will it access all of my email?
<Unit193> So you just installed Unity, rather than a dual boot, right?
<ScottyK> Unit- yes. I select which one at the log in screen
<Unit193> Than it's already installed and configured.
<ScottyK> unity is configred, it access the same /home as I use under KDE
<ScottyK> sorry of this is a blatantly obvious question, been a long day!
<Unit193> As should tbird.  No problem.'
<ScottyK> great! I've been wanting to try out Unity, and i'm pleased that I can still access a lot of my stuff from the KDE side
<kriskishi> anybody help how to install pidgin plugins with the extension ****.c ?
<bipul> Hi
<bipul> i just need to know about Kernel how to make kernel in C
<bipul> ?
<bipul> ?
<bipul> Any one around
<yeehi> Help - I need somebody to help me with my proxy - i can't use apt-get update, but I can browse the web
<yeehi> I have installed cntlm and configured it properly, I believe. The port it is listening too is the default, 3128 I think the problem might be that another process is using 3128 but I don't know
<hobgoblin> yeehi: all I can say is did you look at the apt proxy wiki page?
<yeehi> Oh hobgoblin please give me a link to that!
<yeehi> I didn't know you had one -
<yeehi> Oh, sure I looked at the apt proxy wiki page - i spent a lot of time on that
<yeehi> I followed out the suggestions there
<yeehi> The problem, which isn't mentioned on the page, and perhaps it should be, is that I am dealing with an ISA server, a microsoft one, which requires authentication in a format not natively supported by*nix systems
<hobgoblin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/111375/microsoft-proxy-server-not-working-with-cntlm-and-apt-get
<hobgoblin> might help
<hobgoblin> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=apt+proxy
<yeehi> Oh great hobgoblin - thanks for those links let me look at them
<hobgoblin> welcome
<yeehi> Here is my error messasge when i try sudo apt-get update :  Unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:5865:    I don't know where it got the 5865 port number from! I am sure I didn't set it that way...
<hobgoblin> yeehi: not going to be able to do more than point you at possible sources of help :(
<yeehi> OK thanks hobgoblin - it is leading me onto a new avenue - setting the Auth flags in cntlm conf
<hobgoblin> cool - hope it helps
<jag> hi, when multicore CPUs quote their specs, is the speed usually per core, or totaled?
<escott> jag, per core
<escott> and its usually fully symmetric so all cpus are identical
<jag> escott: thanks a lot
<spendyala> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<spendyala> What are network administrator command required to learn
<spendyala> I am just a benigerr
<spendyala> I am trying to learn
<Unit193> Hmmm?
<msdaisy> !mount
<ubot2> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<msdaisy> !file
<ubot2> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-10
<B3g1nn3r> kali help?
<Unit193> !kali
<Unit193> !backtrack
<ubot93> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-11
<GSilva> Hey there
<GSilva> is anyone in here?
<holstein> yes
<GSilva> I'd like to join the beginners team
<GSilva> I was reading some information on the forums but seems I can't reply to nothing there
<GSilva> With who should I talk to about joining this team?
<holstein> i would /join the *-team channel and be patient
<GSilva> roger
<GSilva> thanks
<GSilva> does anyone uses the version 13.04 of Ubuntu here?
<Unit193> Not Ubuntu/Unity, but I use 13.04.
<GSilva> hum
<GSilva> do you have signed the launchpad code?
<Unit193> CoC? Yep
<Unit193> !coc
<ubot93> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<GSilva> exactly
<GSilva> well, I can't find some credentials info
<GSilva> but, let me see that video
<GSilva> baah
<GSilva> this is an older version
<GSilva> I can't find password and encryption...
<Unit193> `seahorse` from the terminal will bring it up.
<GSilva> god dammit
<GSilva> finally did it
<GSilva> thanks mate
<GSilva> appreciate ti!
<GSilva> ti*
<GSilva> IT!* :P
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<Unit193> (I'd assume you read it too...)
<GSilva> yes, I'm watching and doing t
<GSilva> it*
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-12
<rti^> can the iPhone 5 be used properly through wine?
<Unit193> !iphone
<ubot93> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<phillw> Unit193: can you check the topic on here? :)
<phillw> did we lose ubuntu-beginners-team?
<phillw> Unit193: is okay, just mis read it :(
<sarge1221> Could someone tell me how I can run a wineprefix with a different locale specified at startup?
<recode> Hi, I just reinstalled Windows 8 on my notebook (HDD), then I installed Ubuntu 13.04 on the internal SSD. If I boot, grub 2 appears as expected, but when I select Windows 8, there's the message, that bootinformation cannot be found or is corrupt. The thing is, if I hit F12 while booting and select windows boot manager, windows boots as expected. Does anyone know a reason why windows doesn't boot using grub?
<holstein> recode: is that something you want to "fix"? or are you just going to use it as is? i would think you should be able to make grub boot windows
<holstein> recode: do you have more than one entry for windows?
<recode> yes, there's windows 8 and windows recovery
<holstein> recode: and you have tried both?
<recode> holstein: and yes, I want to get it to work via grub
<holstein> first thing i would do is run "sudo update-grub"
<holstein> recode: does the recovery option work?
<recode> holstein: no, both show the same error-message
<holstein> recode: what about after running "sudo update-grub" ?
<recode> holstein: give me a minute, I'll try.
<recode> holstein: does not change anything
<holstein> recode: i would look at the entries in grub.. i would consider a different boot loader.. i would ask the other operating system maintainer if there is something that is preventing grub from booting it
<recode> holstein: It starts the windows boot manager, but it says: The Boot Configuration Data for your PC is missing or contains errors.
<holstein> recode: you know windows *can* boot.. and you know grub is working
<holstein> recode: so, you cannot boot windows?
<recode> holstein: yes, windows can boot, but not using grub
<holstein> recode: ok.. so the facts still remain then
<recode> holstein: and grub is working for ubuntu
<holstein> i get http://support.gateway.com/s/Checklists/BPC/ck2007051178.shtml http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_8-system/windows-8-error-the-boot-configuration-data-file/ef046fc5-770e-4fe0-97f7-60144a111f26
<holstein> but those ^^ make it seem like the windows boot is broken, and that might not be the case for you
<holstein> !grub | recode
<ubot93> recode: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<recode> holstein: it's a very special issue^^
<holstein> recode: sure.. but i dont think it is
<holstein> recode: i think its something you'll need to manually edit grub for.. what would i do? i would just push f12 and relax about it.. i would also try another boot manager, like GAG, which iirc can be used 'live' to test
<holstein> the fact is, windows isnt broken, nor is grub..
<recode> holstein: I'll try to reinstall both again, shouldn't need much time^^
<holstein> recode: yeah?
<holstein> recode: nothing is broken though.. it should just be the same.. i would try another boot manager before that
<recode> holstein: in gparted, only /dev/sdb has a boot-flagged partition, /dev/sda doesnt (this is the SSD), can this produce this error?
<holstein> recode: wont hurt to try that.. how did the GAG boot manager work?
<holstein> recode: although, the partition boots other ways
<recode> I'm reading about gag at the moment
<Oa> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from a usb. It asks me for login and password. I obviously have neither. Help!
<holstein> Oa: it? what? a terminal?
<recode> holstein: There are no free space to install GAG.
<recode> Remake your partitions to ensure that they start after the sector 63
<Oa> The screen says "Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) ubuntu tty1
<holstein> recode: you shouldnt need to install it to test..
<Oa> ubuntu login:"
<holstein> !13.10
<ubot93> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> Oa: you can download a supported final release, or try #ubuntu+1 ..but its not release yet
<Oa> What is the difference from what I am trying to use now?
<holstein> Oa: the one you have, 13.10 is *not* released yet.. so its not supported yet
<holstein> 13.04 *is* supported
<holstein> thats the major difference that is relevant to you now
<Oa> Supported by what?
<holstein> Oa: by anyone
<holstein> Oa: its not out yet.. that could be a bug you are encountering that is not meant to work yet
<Oa> Anyway, I tried 13.04 before, and the same thing happened.
<Oa> Should I try an earlier version?
<holstein> Sometimes a LiveCD might ask you for a user-name or password. Just leave these blank and press enter (or allow it to time-out).
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD from here
<holstein> Oa: you should use a supported, actually released version of ubuntu if you want support
<holstein> Oa: 13.10, the version you have, is *not* released yet. thus,, not supported yet
<Oa> But 13.04 is?
<holstein> Oa: you are saying "i am having issues with 13.10" and i am saying, "its not out yet, thus, not supported here, or in any channels but #ubuntu+1"
<holstein> !13.04 | Oa
<ubot93> Oa: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<holstein> Oa: the 13 is the year, and the .04 is the month.. so yes.. 13.04 was released in april this year, and *is* supported.. and *should* work
<holstein> 13.10 will be released in october, and will be supported at that time.. otherwise, you are "on your own" with what does and doesn not work about it
<Oa> I understand. But the things that don't work with 13.10 didn't work with 13.04 either.
<Oa> And I have tried to press enter without writing anything.
<holstein> Oa: are you at a command prompt?
<holstein> you shouldnt be at a command prompt
<holstein> i think you are failing to load a graphics driver.. or something else is crashing for some reason
<Oa> The screen is black with white text. No graphics. If that's what you mean.
<holstein> !nomodeset | Oa
<ubot93> Oa: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> ^^ i would try nomodeset from a live CD
<Oa> What is that?
<holstein> Oa: i think you are assuing this "the credentials for the live user are not working and im not logging into the desktop".. what could also, and is more likley happening "the desktop is crashing ddue to driver support for your graphics card
<holstein> Oa: you can read about nomodeset, and try it via live CD.. you should boot to the desktop.. not a prompt
<Oa> Okay, I'll check the forum link, and see if that makes me wiser.
<Oa> It didn't work.
<holstein> what didnt do what?
<holstein> nomodeset didnt get you to a desktop from a live CD? from a 13.04 live CD?
<Oa> Actually, I was still using 13.10. Now I'm trying to use 13.04 again, but it seems it doesn't suffice to just copy the files back to the usb.
<Oa> So I guess I'll have to do it from the beginning.
<Oa> Would you suggest that I use 13.04 (which didn't work last time I tried) or to use an older version?
<Oa> So, now I'm trying with 9.10.
<Oa> I'ts not asking for login now. Instead it says:
<Oa> "Temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled"
<Oa> This is repeated many times.
<Oa> And at the bottom of the screen, it says:
<Oa> "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$"
<recode> holstein: got it to work by reinstalling both and installing ubuntu to hdd instead of ssd
<recode> holstein: so, thats not true, but it's a solution for me
<recode> holstein: windows is starting if I do not do anything (without grub) and pressing f12 lets me select ubuntu and I can start ubuntu. starting windows out of grub doesnt work again, but this way I dont need that
<jackson34443> i am very new at using ubuntu and linux (first day) I am trying to install flash on a 64bit machine.
<jackson34443> I am using the instructions i found here http://ubuntuguide.net/install-adobe-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu-12-04both-3264-bit
<jackson34443> I got to the final step "make a link for browser plugin" however i cannot figure out how to do that/get flash working in firefox
<jackson34443> jeff@ubuntu:/usr/lib/flash-plugin$ sudo ln -s /usr/lib/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so ln: failed to create symbolic link `./libflashplayer.so': File exists jeff@ubuntu:/usr/lib/flash-plugin$
<Unit193> Oh dear... Well that's wrong, what you should do is actually install it from the repo.  What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Unit193> I recommend enableing the partner repo and installing adobe-flashplugin.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-13
<rti^> When I ran Ubuntu from the boot CD to test it out, my iPhone 5 with iOS 6.1.4 would mount and I could sync it. However, when I installed Ubuntu I am no longer able to do this. Any idea why?
<Unit193> !iphone | Never used an iPhone, but this page may help.
<ubot93> Never used an iPhone, but this page may help.: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rti^> !rockbox
<ubot93> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<lost-user> hello
<lost-user> anybody awake ?
<lost-user> I've got coffee and cookies
<lost-user> :)
<lost-user> I'll ask my question so when ppl are afk and come back can reply if they can / like
<lost-user> I am using ubuntu 12.04 . My problem is with the network ( read network manager) If I go to Applications - System Tools - Administration - Net work tools and start that up. Devices (Ethernet interface (et0) - configure - add IPV4 Settings everything is greyed out the has dfaulted to dhcp and I can not change anything.
<lost-user> Also if I start nm-connection-editor from a term the end result is the same all is greyed out. However I get the following error message: *(* (nm-connection-editor:2082): WARNING **: Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetowrkManager: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files (sorry for any typos)
<lost-user> anybody any idea how to solve this pls ?
<lost-user> hmmmmzzz
<lost-user> when using : sudo NetworkManager ---no-daemon i can adjust NetworkManager and reset the network specs for eth0. However I need to keep that running otherwise I loose my connection again
<lost-user> option is: --no=daemon
<lost-user> darn
<lost-user> --no-daemon
<Unit193> You could try sudo service network-manager restart, but I don't see that helping.
<lost-user> Hi an dthank you for that idea. I have the nm-applet back on top bar and I have a net work connection. Looking at this it seems like NM is not starting at boot
<lost-user> ok solved:)
<lost-user> again thank you for your idea to run: NetworkManager restart
<lost-user> that was a great help to me
<lost-user> reason for the greyed out part is that there was to much noise inside the interfaces file. After removing that and leaving only : auto lo - ifacelo inet loopback NetworkManager could normally load without problems. Your idea helped me a lot thank you again Unit1923 !! :)
<lost-user> oops Unit 193 I mean
<lost-user> darn
<lost-user> Unit193
<Unit193> Ah, cool.  Glad you got it.
<lost-user> bye and again thank you for your help
<prasen> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<prasen> plz help
<rgargente> hi all
<rgargente> i have a problem associating a program to a file type, i have tried many solutions without success
<rgargente> anyone can help?
<yeehi> I have a permission denied error when I try the following command: sudo cat isoimage.iso > /dev/sdX
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-14
<gra> Ubuntu 13.04 is not recognising RAID 10 Hardware based hard disks, what is the problem?
<phillw> hi bodhi_zazen :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-15
<userjjb> I have a question about a dual boot install of 13.04 alongside win7. Win7 has been installed under UEFI mode, when I go through the install do I need to specifically make a /boot partition or is that superfluous since the installer will already be creating the necessary boot entry in the EFI partition?
<Unit193> You'll need a 64bit version of Ubuntu, and there's a nice guide at...
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubot93> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<userjjb> I already read the guide there. I understand that I have to select the device for bootloader installation (aka /dev/sda) and the installer will make the relevant entry on the EFI partition. However many of the install guides I read that didn't make mention of EFI typically say to make separate partitions for / , /boot, /home, and swap. Should I still create a separate /boot partition, or is that superfluous and all relevant 
<Unit193> Well, some people do, it all depends on what you like.  But no, that area is for kernels, not EFI stuff.
<userjjb> OK, I suspected as much. So the EFI entry essentially is for the benefit of the boot manager and then redirects to /boot whose contents than are used by the bootloader (correct me if I'm wrong). Guides that specifically targeted EFI installs made no mention of /boot just /boot/efi
<userjjb> Hence why I was confused
<TomJ616> Hey guys, quick question.
<TomJ616> I can't for the life of me install Ubuntu, because my monitor goes "out of range" whenever I click install. Is there a way to manually set the resolution that will be used during the install?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-16
<smashesz> my sd card reader isnt working what can i do
<wikkit> Hello all
<wikkit> I am new to Ubuntu and have installed it now on my Lenovo V470c with nvidia graphics. The system does not recognize it and I would like to use it.
<wikkit> Where could I find what drivers I need and where could I find them then?
<wikkit> xconfig-nvidia does not seem to work
<wikkit> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<budtuba> Hi, is it possible to contact an Administrator for ubuntuforums.org here, or on IRC?  I can't login and I've been getting an error with the password reset page.
